# Cosa faccio?



## Deng (18 Maggio 2007)

Da qualche tempo mia moglie, che amo alla follia anche dopo 10 anni di fidanzamento e cinque di matrimonio, mi ha confessato che lavora con un collega "molto carino". Inizialmente non ho dato peso alla cosa, poi però il suo interesse si è fatto sempre più insistente, mi ha parlato sempre più spesso di lui, che le viene il batticuore ogni volta che lo vede, che arrossisce, che cerca il suo sguardo ecc. Lavorando in un'azienda molto grande, fino ad ora non lo aveva conosciuto. Qualche giorno fa, però, un episodio li ha fatti parlare. Lei me lo ha raccontato subito ed io le ho consigliato di stare lontana dalle tentazioni... Nonostante questo, però, lei non fa nulla per evitarlo... Non so cosa fare, abbiamo un figlio piccolo di cui non potrei fare a meno e non posso fare a meno nemmeno di lei, però sono molto risentito, ho paura che questa "cotta adolescenziale" nasconda un disagio più grande, che se non intervengo le cose potrebbero degenerare... Certo, il fatto che lei me ne parli è un buon segno, ma questo non mi fa stare meglio. Se le chiedo cos'è che non va mi dice: "Niente... passerà!", ma io non ne sono così convinto... Cosa devo fare secondo voi? Il pensiero mi sta ossessionando!


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Da qualche tempo mia moglie, che amo alla follia anche dopo 10 anni di fidanzamento e cinque di matrimonio, mi ha confessato che lavora con un collega "molto carino". Inizialmente non ho dato peso alla cosa, poi però il suo interesse si è fatto sempre più insistente, mi ha parlato sempre più spesso di lui, che le viene il batticuore ogni volta che lo vede, che arrossisce, che cerca il suo sguardo ecc. Lavorando in un'azienda molto grande, fino ad ora non lo aveva conosciuto. Qualche giorno fa, però, un episodio li ha fatti parlare. Lei me lo ha raccontato subito ed io le ho consigliato di stare lontana dalle tentazioni... Nonostante questo, però, lei non fa nulla per evitarlo... Non so cosa fare, abbiamo un figlio piccolo di cui non potrei fare a meno e non posso fare a meno nemmeno di lei, però sono molto risentito, ho paura che questa "cotta adolescenziale" nasconda un disagio più grande, che se non intervengo le cose potrebbero degenerare... Certo, il fatto che lei me ne parli è un buon segno, ma questo non mi fa stare meglio. Se le chiedo cos'è che non va mi dice: "Niente... passerà!", ma io non ne sono così convinto... Cosa devo fare secondo voi? Il pensiero mi sta ossessionando!


 

Dong!!!


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Da qualche tempo mia moglie, che amo alla follia anche dopo 10 anni di fidanzamento e cinque di matrimonio, mi ha confessato che lavora con un collega "molto carino". Inizialmente non ho dato peso alla cosa, poi però il suo interesse si è fatto sempre più insistente, mi ha parlato sempre più spesso di lui, che le viene il batticuore ogni volta che lo vede, che arrossisce, che cerca il suo sguardo ecc. Lavorando in un'azienda molto grande, fino ad ora non lo aveva conosciuto. Qualche giorno fa, però, un episodio li ha fatti parlare. Lei me lo ha raccontato subito ed io le ho consigliato di stare lontana dalle tentazioni... Nonostante questo, però, lei non fa nulla per evitarlo... Non so cosa fare, abbiamo un figlio piccolo di cui non potrei fare a meno e non posso fare a meno nemmeno di lei, però sono molto risentito, ho paura che questa "cotta adolescenziale" nasconda un disagio più grande, che se non intervengo le cose potrebbero degenerare... Certo, il fatto che lei me ne parli è un buon segno, ma questo non mi fa stare meglio. Se le chiedo cos'è che non va mi dice: "Niente... passerà!", ma io non ne sono così convinto... Cosa devo fare secondo voi? Il pensiero mi sta ossessionando!


Puoi fare ben poco. Soprattutto, non dare l'impressione di legarla..è difficile, lo so. Cerca di farle capire quanto tieni a lei, ma non essere oppressivo, non subissarla di domande. Il fatto che te ne abbia parlato subito, è comunque un buon segno. 
Continua ad amarla e lasciala libera. E' il modo migliore di legare una persona.


----------



## Old giulia (18 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Da qualche tempo mia moglie, che amo alla follia anche dopo 10 anni di fidanzamento e cinque di matrimonio, mi ha confessato che lavora con un collega "molto carino". Inizialmente non ho dato peso alla cosa, poi però il suo interesse si è fatto sempre più insistente, mi ha parlato sempre più spesso di lui, che le viene il batticuore ogni volta che lo vede, che arrossisce, che cerca il suo sguardo ecc. Lavorando in un'azienda molto grande, fino ad ora non lo aveva conosciuto. Qualche giorno fa, però, un episodio li ha fatti parlare. Lei me lo ha raccontato subito ed io le ho consigliato di stare lontana dalle tentazioni... Nonostante questo, però, lei non fa nulla per evitarlo... Non so cosa fare, abbiamo un figlio piccolo di cui non potrei fare a meno e non posso fare a meno nemmeno di lei, però sono molto risentito, ho paura che questa "cotta adolescenziale" nasconda un disagio più grande, che se non intervengo le cose potrebbero degenerare... Certo, il fatto che lei me ne parli è un buon segno, ma questo non mi fa stare meglio. Se le chiedo cos'è che non va mi dice: "Niente... passerà!", ma io non ne sono così convinto... Cosa devo fare secondo voi? Il pensiero mi sta ossessionando!


Forse tua moglie si sente un po' trascurata e sta cercando di farti ingelosire per attirare la tua attenzione...


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Da qualche tempo mia moglie, che amo alla follia anche dopo 10 anni di fidanzamento e cinque di matrimonio, mi ha confessato che lavora con un collega "molto carino". Inizialmente non ho dato peso alla cosa, poi però il suo interesse si è fatto sempre più insistente, mi ha parlato sempre più spesso di lui, che le viene il batticuore ogni volta che lo vede, che arrossisce, che cerca il suo sguardo ecc. Lavorando in un'azienda molto grande, fino ad ora non lo aveva conosciuto. Qualche giorno fa, però, un episodio li ha fatti parlare. Lei me lo ha raccontato subito ed io le ho consigliato di stare lontana dalle tentazioni... Nonostante questo, però, lei non fa nulla per evitarlo... Non so cosa fare, abbiamo un figlio piccolo di cui non potrei fare a meno e non posso fare a meno nemmeno di lei, però sono molto risentito, ho paura che questa "cotta adolescenziale" nasconda un disagio più grande, che se non intervengo le cose potrebbero degenerare... Certo, il fatto che lei me ne parli è un buon segno, ma questo non mi fa stare meglio. Se le chiedo cos'è che non va mi dice: "Niente... passerà!", ma io non ne sono così convinto... Cosa devo fare secondo voi? Il pensiero mi sta ossessionando!


 
Comunque..prova a parlarne con nuvola..magari ti dà una mano!


----------



## La Lupa (18 Maggio 2007)

Minchia ragazzi!

Scusa Deng, eh? Niente di personale... ma dove cazzo lavora tutta sta gente?

Siamo invasi da impiegati con la fregola... ma io vorrei sapere davvero dove lavorano!

Io sto seduta a questa fucking scrivania 8 ore al giorno da anni e l'unica cosa che mi si è mai mossa è il mouse!

Ma come è possibile?

E poi, francamente, almeno quando le donne facevano le casalinghe si trombavano i macellai, i muratori, i postini... mò è l'era dell'impiegato da assalto!

Si stava meglio quando si stava peggio.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Comunque Deng, un consiglio provo a dartelo.

Di cuore, vedo che nessuno ci pensa mai, sarà che come al solito io vivo su un altro pianeta... sai cosa farei io?

Valla a prendere in ufficio una sera, aspetta il tipo all'uscita e abbuffalo di mazzate.

Suonalo come un tamburo, gonfialo come una zampogna.
Vedi che la fantasia gli passa subito, tua moglie ti guarderà come se fossi superman e per un'altra decina d'anni vivi sereno.


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Maggio 2007)

> Valla a prendere in ufficio una sera, aspetta il tipo all'uscita e abbuffalo di mazzate.
> 
> Suonalo come un tamburo, gonfialo come una zampogna.
> Vedi che la fantasia gli passa subito, tua moglie ti guarderà come se fossi superman e per un'altra decina d'anni vivi sereno.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Da qualche tempo mia moglie, che amo alla follia anche dopo 10 anni di fidanzamento e cinque di matrimonio, mi ha confessato che lavora con un collega "molto carino". Inizialmente non ho dato peso alla cosa, poi però il suo interesse si è fatto sempre più insistente, mi ha parlato sempre più spesso di lui, che le viene il batticuore ogni volta che lo vede, che arrossisce, che cerca il suo sguardo ecc. Lavorando in un'azienda molto grande, fino ad ora non lo aveva conosciuto. Qualche giorno fa, però, un episodio li ha fatti parlare. Lei me lo ha raccontato subito ed io le ho consigliato di stare lontana dalle tentazioni... Nonostante questo, però, lei non fa nulla per evitarlo... Non so cosa fare, abbiamo un figlio piccolo di cui non potrei fare a meno e non posso fare a meno nemmeno di lei, però sono molto risentito, ho paura che questa "cotta adolescenziale" nasconda un disagio più grande, che se non intervengo le cose potrebbero degenerare... Certo, il fatto che lei me ne parli è un buon segno, ma questo non mi fa stare meglio. Se le chiedo cos'è che non va mi dice: "Niente... passerà!", ma io non ne sono così convinto... Cosa devo fare secondo voi? Il pensiero mi sta ossessionando!


Scusa Deng, ma non ho ben chiara la situazione.

Dici che lavora con questo collega, ma che si trattava solo di sguardi, rossori etc e che solo recentemente si son parlati?

Ma quanti anni ha tua moglie? Sembrano atteggiamenti molto adolesciali! 

Si interessa a lui perchè "molto carino"? Ma dell'atteggiamento di quest'altro che ti dice? Le fa la corte? La chiama? Le manda messaggi e-mail o ...è solo un suo viaggio?

Non è che te lo dica per tenerti all'erta, perchè in realta stia chiedendo una tua maggiore attenzione nei suoi confronti?

Forse, anzicchè ingigantire la cosa, dovresti provare a chiederti se lei si può esser sentita un pò trascurata ultimamente e magari proporle qualche uscita, qualche cenetta, un cinema, a teatro o a un concerto, dove sai che a lei fa piacere andare. 

Insomma, corteggiala un pò e vedi se è quello il problema.

Con un figlio piccolo può succedere di porre lui al centro dell'attenzione e perdere di vista l'altro!


----------



## Deng (18 Maggio 2007)

giulia ha detto:


> Forse tua moglie si sente un po' trascurata e sta cercando di farti ingelosire per attirare a sè la tua attenzione...


Ho provato a chiederglielo, ma nega fermamente


----------



## Nobody (18 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Valla a prendere in ufficio una sera, aspetta il tipo all'uscita e abbuffalo di mazzate.
> 
> Suonalo come un tamburo, gonfialo come una zampogna.
> Vedi che la fantasia gli passa subito, tua moglie ti guarderà come se fossi superman e per un'altra decina d'anni vivi sereno.


Si, ma se l'altro è più grosso?


----------



## Deng (18 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scusa Deng, ma non ho ben chiara la situazione.
> 
> Dici che lavora con questo collega, ma che si trattava solo di sguardi, rossori etc e che solo recentemente si son parlati?
> 
> ...




Lei ha superato i 30 da un pezzo, sa che si comporta come un'adolescente e dice di "sentirsi in colpa" ma che non riesce a controllarsi. Lui, per adesso, non la corteggia, ma mi insospettisce il fatto che ultimamente la sta cercando spesso al lavoro... Lei ne ha parlato con più di una collega, quindi non escluderei che lui abbia saputo e stia cercando di afferrare al volo l'occasione... Rimane il fatto che mi fido di lei, però ho tanta paura di perderla...

Comunque proverò a ri-corteggiarla... vedremo cosa succede!


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Lei ha superato i 30 da un pezzo, sa che si comporta come un'adolescente e dice di "sentirsi in colpa" ma che non riesce a controllarsi. Lui, per adesso, non la corteggia, ma mi insospettisce il fatto che ultimamente la sta cercando spesso al lavoro... Lei ne ha parlato con più di una collega, quindi non escluderei che lui abbia saputo e stia cercando di afferrare al volo l'occasione... Rimane il fatto che mi fido di lei, però ho tanta paura di perderla...
> 
> Comunque proverò a ri-corteggiarla... vedremo cosa succede!


 
A ricorteggiarla????

MAH!!!


Se avevo dei dubbi.....me li hai riconfermati.


----------



## Verena67 (18 Maggio 2007)

*Deng, Benvenuto!*

Faro' la voce fuori dal coro: non è con la tolleranza che si vincono queste partite.

Tua moglie sta attraversando la consueta crisi dei 30 - 35: sono sposata da un po' - ho un figlio - mo' che faccio della mia vita?

Non ti sta chiedendo piu' attenzioni, ti sta chiedendo il permesso di amoreggiare con costui.

Io avrei un atteggiamento molto deciso: Ok, ti piace il tipo, non ne faro' un dramma. Ma la cosa deve finire qui ed ora. Altrimenti quella è la porta.

Mi dispiace, ma niente ambiguità, perché l'ambiguità piccola apre la strada a quella grande... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un bacio!


----------



## Old Compos mentis (18 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Faro' la voce fuori dal coro: non è con la tolleranza che si vincono queste partite.
> 
> Tua moglie sta attraversando la consueta crisi dei 30 - 35: sono sposata da un po' - ho un figlio - mo' che faccio della mia vita?
> 
> ...


Sottoscrivo!!!
Ma stiamo scherzando? Di questo passo ti chiederà di non tornare a casa una delle prossime sere per poterle lasciare il letto libero.

Se la assecondi, lei si sente autorizzata a piazzarti le corna.
Se non la assecondi e prendi posizione, non la capisci e ti piazza le corna.
Se la corteggi, si sentirà l'ape maia tra tanti fiori e si farà tutti i fiori (tradotto, ti piazza le corna).
Insomma, polso deciso. -Amore, capisco che le attenzioni di un uomo carino possano solleticarti, apprezzo tanto che tu me ne parli, ma tu sei mia moglie, io tuo marito, e se fantasie devi avere abbine con me!-


----------



## Iris (18 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Minchia ragazzi!
> 
> Scusa Deng, eh? Niente di personale... ma dove cazzo lavora tutta sta gente?
> 
> ...


Lupa ha detto ciò che nessuno ha il coraggio di dire...
E' inutile che la corteggi secondo me. Parlale chiaro, non sta nè in cielo nè in terra che una moglie di venga ad avvertire che stai per diventare cornuto.
E ritorno a dire che tutte queste attrazioni fatali sul luogo di lavoro son una gran minchiata..se uno vuole rigare dritto, ci riesce benissimo.
Nessun uomo sano di mente di salta addosso se la donna non gli ha fatto capire qualcosa...
Comunque...siamo in pieno risveglio ormonale...è maggio!!!

PS. Chi era a chiedersi che fine hanno fatto i singles? Rita mi pare...
Finchè gli impiegati in calore, già coniugati continuano alegramente ad accoppiarsi tra loro...i single rimarrano tali!!! E gli sposati invece si ritroveranno un surplus di lavoro.


----------



## Old Angel (18 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scusa Deng, ma non ho ben chiara la situazione.
> 
> Dici che lavora con questo collega, ma che si trattava solo di sguardi, rossori etc e che solo recentemente si son parlati?
> 
> ...



Uhh!! c'è un età per l'adolescenza?

P.S. me sa che ho sbagliato mestiere, nella prossima vita nasco impiegato


----------



## La Lupa (18 Maggio 2007)

Abbuffalo di mazzate, dammi retta.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E già che ci sei due schiaffoni a mano aperta pure a lei.


Frignerà un pò, minaccerà denunce, ma mi ci gioco la testa che in mezza giornata penserà che sei il suo Tarzan e vedrai poi come si arrampica Cita.... 

Poi mi fermo perchè divento volgare.



Scherzi a parte, ragazze!

Io vorrei sapere quante delle signore transitate qua sopra e che stavano vivendo una situazione come quella moglie di Deng, non avrebbero preferito un trattamento paleolitico ad un marito piagnucolone e comprensivo.

Voi cosa ne dite?


----------



## Old Angel (18 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Abbuffalo di mazzate, dammi retta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mal che vada si toglie na bella soddisfazione


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Abbuffalo di mazzate, dammi retta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

con un soggetto cosi..se davvero questi sono i termini della questione la pizza a mano a perta si rende necessaria. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






ps. ma se questo ragazzo pensa a_ ricorteggiare_ la bambolina...mi sa che siam ben lontano da queste modalità...


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Mal che vada si toglie na bella soddisfazione


----------



## La Lupa (18 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ps. ma se questo ragazzo pensa a_ ricorteggiare_ la bambolina...mi sa che siam ben lontano da queste modalità...


E ho capito... però, sai che c'è?
Che secondo me (ma un'idea pellegrina, per carità) ci tocca ciucciarci (colpa nostra che l'abbiamo voluto) dei matrimoni con uomini comprensivi... c'è un sacco di dialogo... lui tiene i bambini quando io vado a ballare con le amiche... e poi parliamo tanto e non mi fa mancare niente... e lava anche i piatti...

E che due coglioni!

O no?


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E ho capito... però, sai che c'è?
> Che secondo me (ma un'idea pellegrina, per carità) ci tocca ciucciarci (colpa nostra che l'abbiamo voluto) dei matrimoni con uomini comprensivi... c'è un sacco di dialogo... lui tiene i bambini quando io vado a ballare con le amiche... e poi parliamo tanto e non mi fa mancare niente... e lava anche i piatti...
> 
> E che due coglioni!
> ...


O si mia cara..ma le persone si scelgono tra di loro e non a caso...

- oggi so' pigra-


----------



## Iris (18 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E ho capito... però, sai che c'è?
> Che secondo me (ma un'idea pellegrina, per carità) ci tocca ciucciarci (colpa nostra che l'abbiamo voluto) dei matrimoni con uomini comprensivi... c'è un sacco di dialogo... lui tiene i bambini quando io vado a ballare con le amiche... e poi parliamo tanto e non mi fa mancare niente... e lava anche i piatti...
> 
> E che due coglioni!
> ...


Ma dove stanno 'sti uomini comprensivi????
Allora sono io che attiro i bastardi!!!! Devo andare in analisi...non sono normale.


----------



## Iris (18 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> O si mia cara..ma le persone si scelgono tra di loro e non a caso...
> 
> - oggi so' pigra-


Si vede che gli stronzi li prendo io...Devo andare in analisi. E' una certezza ormai


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Maggio 2007)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Ma dove stanno 'sti uomini comprensivi????
> Allora sono io che attiro i bastardi!!!! Devo andare in analisi...non sono normale.


 

Fai il profilo dei tuoi  bastardi ..dai... cosi ti liberi..


----------



## Iris (18 Maggio 2007)

No tesoro, non voglio appesantirmi la digestione.....


----------



## Iris (18 Maggio 2007)

Devo trovare la via di mezzo tra coglione e bastardo....sono fiduciosa...


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> No tesoro, non voglio appesantirmi la digestione.....


peccarità..allora stai buona li...


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Devo trovare la via di mezzo tra coglione e bastardo....sono fiduciosa...


 













   e come li misuri?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Maggio 2007)

*Deng*

Se una moglie non può parlare al marito dei suoi turbamenti non so di quale "complicità" parlano tutti !
Però io sono per l'intimità e non complicità.
A te questa cosa fa male?
Allora la deve piantare!
A parte gli sganassoni, che magari cerca o oltri segni che la trovi preziosa, chiedile cose le piace di lui e cosa vuol fare ..confidale i tuoi di turbamenti per le tue colleghe o clienti ...
Trova il modo di far rientrare sta cosa nella coppia.
L'andarla a prendere è una cosa carina.
E poi ne parla con tutte le colleghe!!!???  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   Ma il rispetto nei tuoi confronti dove l'ha messo?
Vai a prenderla e baciala appasionatamente ...al prossimo sguardo languido al collega interverranno le colleghe a dirle che sta facendo una cazz e che un marito così lo vorrebbero loro...
Vedrai..


----------



## Iris (18 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e come li misuri?


Faccio così: mi siedo sulle loro ginocchia. Fronte spalle...mi alzo...e poi alla fine mi ritrovo il bastardo. Forse devo cambiare metodo..cambio ufficio...vado a lavorare da Nuvola...


----------



## Old Compos mentis (18 Maggio 2007)

Solo nel mio ufficio c'erano solo vecchi bavosi...


----------



## La Lupa (18 Maggio 2007)

Boh... non so... l'ho buttata lì....

Scusa eh, se leggi gli uomini che vengono qua sopra a scrivere, tolto quei quattro scemi di minchia d'acciao, cervello da stupro e i loro amichetti, tutti gli altri sono piuttosto "morbidi" con le loro donne, mi pare. No?

Sai... è un pò come gli uomini che si lamentano delle "nuove" donne.
Sempre indaffarate, in carriera, duredurissime, aggressive.

Le vorrebbero così (perchè fa comodo) e però anche angelo del focolare, puttanone da bordello, segretaria tutto fare, ecc... ecc...

Secondo me, le donne quando per anni hanno avanzato richieste di maggior presenza dei mariti in casa, con i figli, con il dialogo non hanno valutato che questo sarebbe andato a discapito della mascolinità dei loro compagni.

Per carità, non si nasce imparati e oggi vediamo gli effetti di qualcosa che ieri ci sembrava migliore.

Ma mi sa che abbiamo toppato.

Se qualche generazione fa una donna andava dal proprio marito a dirgli che... sai... ho conosciuto un tipo... sai mi piglia proprio di testa... però non ti preoccupare, per ora non glie la do... ma tu devi essere comprensivo...
Alla sesta sillaba si beccava una bastonata nei denti e il problema era bello che risolto.
Magari poi le corna glie le piazzava lo stesso oppure funzionava stile reset, che questa dice: ma che cazzo 'sto dicendo? Vieni marito mio, tutta tua sono!


Insomma, uomini, i coglioni fino a prova contraria, ce li avete voi.

Tirateli fuori.

Non fateli crescere anche a noi, non siamo mica carpe.


*N.B: Questo messaggio è a titolo assolutamente personale.*


----------



## Old Compos mentis (18 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Boh... non so... l'ho buttata lì....
> 
> Scusa eh, se leggi gli uomini che vengono qua sopra a scrivere, tolto quei quattro scemi di minchia d'acciao, cervello da stupro e i loro amichetti, tutti gli altri sono piuttosto "morbidi" con le loro donne, mi pare. No?
> 
> ...








 Ecco cosa ci faceva quel burka nel tuo armadio...


----------



## Deng (18 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> A ricorteggiarla????
> 
> MAH!!!
> 
> ...



Ricopro continuamente mia moglie di attenzioni, però ultimamente con un bambino piccolo, non è così facile fare i piccioncini, tutto qui


----------



## Deng (18 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Lupa ha detto ciò che nessuno ha il coraggio di dire...
> E' inutile che la corteggi secondo me. Parlale chiaro, non sta nè in cielo nè in terra che una moglie di venga ad avvertire che stai per diventare cornuto.
> E ritorno a dire che tutte queste attrazioni fatali sul luogo di lavoro son una gran minchiata..se uno vuole rigare dritto, ci riesce benissimo.
> Nessun uomo sano di mente di salta addosso se la donna non gli ha fatto capire qualcosa...
> ...


Lei dice che non mi tradirà mai, ma che non vuole rinunciare a conoscere una persona che le piace. Non riesco a capire come sia possibile correre un rischio del genere, se tiene a noi...


----------



## La Lupa (18 Maggio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Ecco cosa ci faceva quel burka nel tuo armadio...


E sapessi come mi dona!

No, dai... però sono seria.

Combinazione è un pò di giorni che ne parlo con un'amica.
'sta qui sta progettando famiglia col suo fidanzato.
Sono insieme da un paio d'anni, non son pivelli, quindi ci sta.
Hanno anche faticato un pò a mettere le cose dritte, perchè lui prima stava con un'altra... comunque vabbè, adesso funziona tutto, son felici, stanno provando ad avere un bambino.

Ora... è qualche mese che lei s'è presa una scuffia per un collega.
Tutto platonico, per carità, dichiarato.
Lui (il collega) è sposato, matrimonio in crisi... bla bla... lei (la mia amica) molto confusa, perchè non le era mai successo prima di pensare a qualcuno stando già in coppia.
Lei si sta disperando, si fa un sacco di drammi, non se lo spiega... il suo compagno è perfetto, è tanto innamorata, non lo metterebbe mai e poi mai in discussione... ma tant'è...

Comunque, tutto questo per dire che... cosa ha fatto?

Ne ha parlato con lui.

Lui molto zen: non ti preoccupare cara... lo capisco può succedere... prenditi il tempo che ti serve... io ci sono, ti amo tanto...







Se a me capitasse mai una situazione simile e il mio uomo reagisse così, lo mollo.

Se dicessi mai al bombarolo una cosa del genere, penso che non arriverei nemmeno a metà frase.
Al collega, poverino, gli farebbero un busto in ufficio.

Però, per me, è giusto così.

Ribaltando la situazione, francamente, mi piglierei una ventina d'anni di gabbio.
Garantito.

Non si può chiedere al proprio compagno/a di avvalorare un tradimento.

Sarebbe come chiedere alla mamma di comprarti la droga.


----------



## Deng (18 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> con un soggetto cosi..se davvero questi sono i termini della questione la pizza a mano a perta si rende necessaria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sinceramente non ceedo che serva la violenza (anche se immagino che il tono sia scherzoso). Se le piacessero gli uomini di Neanderthal, non avrebbe sposato me...


----------



## Old Compos mentis (18 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Sinceramente non ceedo che serva la violenza (anche se immagino che il tono sia scherzoso). Se le piacessero gli uomini di Neanderthal, non avrebbe sposato me...


Guarda, applaudo alla tua disponibilità. Ce ne fossero di uomini così comprensivi. Ma, un consiglio da amica, cerca di farti rispettare...


----------



## Old Compos mentis (18 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E sapessi come mi dona!
> 
> No, dai... però sono seria.
> 
> ...


E comprensivo non va bene; e stronzo non va bene; e fratellone non va bene. Ma che ca... cercate? 
Ce ne fossero in abbondanza di uomini comprensivi. 
Parlare poi di reazioni da paleolitico...


----------



## Deng (18 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se una moglie non può parlare al marito dei suoi turbamenti non so di quale "complicità" parlano tutti !
> Però io sono per l'intimità e non complicità.
> A te questa cosa fa male?
> Allora la deve piantare!
> ...



Ho provato a parlarle, ma lei continua a dire che va tutto bene, che sto ingigantendo la cosa, che sono io a farne un problema, che tanto passerà presto... ma che non può negare che le piace, che se non ci fossi stato io non si sarebbe contenuta e mi ha anche confessato di avere fatto un paio di sogni erotici con lui protagonista. Sinceramente non so quanto potrò reggere... sono veramente disorientato... pensavo di conoscerla bene...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Sinceramente non ceedo che serva la violenza (anche se immagino che il tono sia scherzoso). Se le piacessero gli uomini di Neanderthal, non avrebbe sposato me...


Caro Deng,

Non ti cullare sul fatto che se tua moglie ha sposato te vuol dire che non le piacciono i neandertalensi... concorco sul fatto che a pestare il tizio ci ricavi poco anche perche' raramente la violenza e' segno di forza 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... ma quoto Compos... Fatti rispettare


----------



## Deeng (18 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Boh... non so... l'ho buttata lì....
> 
> Scusa eh, se leggi gli uomini che vengono qua sopra a scrivere, tolto quei quattro scemi di minchia d'acciao, cervello da stupro e i loro amichetti, tutti gli altri sono piuttosto "morbidi" con le loro donne, mi pare. No?
> 
> ...


Sembra una situazione simile alla mia... c'è stato qualche sviluppo poi?


----------



## Old Angel (18 Maggio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> E comprensivo non va bene; e stronzo non va bene; e fratellone non va bene. Ma che ca... cercate?
> Ce ne fossero in abbondanza di uomini comprensivi.
> Parlare poi di reazioni da paleolitico...


Parole Sante


----------



## La Lupa (18 Maggio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> E comprensivo non va bene; e stronzo non va bene; e fratellone non va bene. Ma che ca... cercate?
> Ce ne fossero in abbondanza di uomini comprensivi.
> Parlare poi di reazioni da paleolitico...


No Compos, UOMO non vuol dire stronzo.

Se il mio uomo reagisse così (e lui reagirebbe pure peggio) non penserei che è stronzo.

Penserei che ha ragione!

Io non cerco niente.
Io ce l'ho, burka compreso.

Certo, non lo indosso, perchè non ce n'è bisogno.


----------



## Old Otella82 (18 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Lei dice che non mi tradirà mai, ma che non vuole rinunciare a conoscere una persona che le piace. Non riesco a capire come sia possibile correre un rischio del genere, se tiene a noi...


 
Eh?!
piano piano, un passettino alla volta.
Mi hanno fatto ridere i consigli di Lupa stile Flinstones, ma una punta di ragione ce l'ha.
polso Deng perpiacere.
Va bene ricoprirla di attenzioni, va bene mostrarle che la ami, va bene andarla a prendere in ufficio e baciarla appassionatamente, va tutto bene ma.. c'è un ma.
Quando tua moglie ti dice "non voglio rinunciare a conoscere una persona che mi piace", a te la cosa non sta bene. non si capisce perchè poi.. non ti vuole tradire, ma vuole conoscerlo, parla di lui alle colleghe, si crogiola in una cotta adolescenziale. perchè?!
chiedile perchè! e se al perchè non sa rispondere o risponde in un modo che non ti piace, forse dovresti affrontare di petto la questione e dirle che "no, scusa cara, ma questa cosa non l'accetto" .
Credo che stare in coppia voglia sì dire scendere molto spesso a compromessi crescendo insieme, ma credo anche che il matrimonio non debba andare ad intaccare i valori e i principi individuali, quelle cose sulle quali il nostro cuore non vuole saperne di cedere.
ti stanno pestando i piedi Deng.. ed è inutile stare a filosofeggiare, quando ci pestano un piede sentiamo male, e facciamo la cosa più naturale del mondo: urliamo il nostro dolore. comincia a parlare di te, invece di ascoltare soltanto ciò che lei ha da dire.


----------



## La Lupa (18 Maggio 2007)

Deeng ha detto:


> Sembra una situazione simile alla mia... c'è stato qualche sviluppo poi?


Sì, guarda, leggendoti anche oltre l'ho pensato anch'io, è molto simile.

No, sono lì... lei sbarella un giorno sì e l'altro anche.

Io non la capisco nella maniera più assoluta.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E mi ci incazzo pure, le faccio il culo... lei mi dice che ho ragione, ma che non ce la fa.

Però secondo me, in questo caso l'errore è del suo fidanzato.
Che col suo atteggiamento pacato le consente di sguazzare in quello stagno di incertezza.

Perchè se le dicesse: ah sì? Allora guarda, fa una bella cosa, porta un pò via i coglioni e casomai ripresentati quando hai le idee chiare... vedi che cagotto che le piglia a questa! Col cazzo che sta lì a pigliare gli aperitivi col collega che la "prende tanto di testa"...

L'aperitivo... perchè con lui parlo tanto bene di cinema???????????????



























Ma che cazzo di film vedete????

Ma ti do tanti di quei calci nel culo che le stelle le vedi in 16:9!

No ragazzi, veramente...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... ma sono solo io che la penso così?


----------



## Old Otella82 (18 Maggio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> E comprensivo non va bene; e stronzo non va bene; e fratellone non va bene. Ma che ca... cercate?
> Ce ne fossero in abbondanza di uomini comprensivi.
> Parlare poi di reazioni da paleolitico...


Compos bella.. mediamente si cerca "quell'altro", finchè non si trasforma in "questo". allora si comincia a rimpiangere il "questo" che avevamo prima e che ora è diventato "quell'altro" di un'altra.  

	
	
		
		
	


	













scusate lo scioglilingua, non resisto a scrivere certe stronzate in alcuni giorni


----------



## La Lupa (18 Maggio 2007)

Come sei bella Lupotè!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tutta mamma sua!


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Sinceramente non ceedo che serva la violenza (anche se immagino che il tono sia scherzoso). Se le piacessero gli uomini di Neanderthal, non avrebbe sposato me...


 
quando ho quotato dello ceffone a mano aperta Deng, ho voluto estremizzare una eccessiva passività che mi pare di leggere non nel tuo modo di sentire ma di REAGIRE.

Mi spiego Deng..sta donna, la tua compagna, forse te ne ha parlato per provocare in te una emozione piu' accesa ...magari si aspetta quella reazione che la potrebbe scuotere, che potrebbe scuotere il vostro rapporto che forse ha bisogno di una  virata...


----------



## Iris (18 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Lei dice che non mi tradirà mai, ma che non vuole rinunciare a conoscere una persona che le piace. Non riesco a capire come sia possibile correre un rischio del genere, se tiene a noi...


Non ci siamo. Non ci siamo. Lei non ti sta parlando di u amico...ma di uno che la fa arrossire.
E se con un bimbo piccolo non ha tempo per te, buon senso dice che non debba avere tempo neanche per il collega.
Non sono per gli sganassoni...ma per le posizioni chiare assolutamente sì.
E' questione di rispetto


----------



## La Lupa (18 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quando ho quotato dello ceffone a mano aperta Deng, ho voluto estremizzare una eccessiva passività che mi pare di leggere non nel tuo modo di sentire ma di REAGIRE.
> 
> Mi spiego Deng..sta donna, la tua compagna, forse te ne ha parlato per provocare in te una emozione piu' accesa ...magari si aspetta quella reazione che la potrebbe scuotere, che potrebbe scuotere il vostro rapporto che forse ha bisogno di una virata...


... e ma io son scema....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..... *SVEGLIA!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Old Otella82 (18 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì, guarda, leggendoti anche oltre l'ho pensato anch'io, è molto simile.
> 
> No, sono lì... lei sbarella un giorno sì e l'altro anche.
> 
> ...


 
"Wilmaaaaaaaaaaaaa dammi la clava!!!!"
mamy, sì in un certo senso sì, ma non in maniera così brutale e triviale. 
credo che momenti di "demenza improvvisa" possano accadere ad un membro della coppia (l'importante è che non prendano una botta in testa contemporaneamente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ), e che il dialogo sia sempre e comunque una buona soluzione. Mi piace che lei abbia avuto l'onestà di parlarne subito con lui, non mi piace che il giochino si stia protraendo, e che lei si senta legittimata a frequentare l'altro e a cercarlo perchè le piace.
Purtroppo nasciamo, cresciamo e ci mettiamo un bel po', e quando sembra che abbiamo raggiunto la maturazione c'è spesso un'indubbia regressione.. mamma mia che tristezza certi sessantenni che vogliono fare i teenager! 
Questa donna, non ha sessant'anni, ne ha più di trenta ma è nel fior fiore degli anni. ha un marito e un figlio, è adulta, e in questo momento della sua vita forse le mancano le cottarelle adolescenziali e le stronzate tipo "tanto domani faccio sega a scuola falsificando la firma". Le deve passare, un po' di pazienza ha fatto bene Deng ad averla, ma ora anche basta: "cara, a me questo non va bene. pensaci, sto per due giorni da mia madre- il bambino se lo tiene la moglie però, così che non le vengano idee di dare party a sorpresa in camera da letto- quando torno, vorrei trovare a casa una persona adulta che si renda conto che, flirtare con un tipo alimentando i gossip delle colleghe, non rientra nei diritti acquisibili col matrimonio, ed è un'indubbia mancanza di rispetto nei miei confronti che io, francamente, non intendo sopportare oltre".
Niente schiaffoni et similia. non c'è mica bisogno di alzare le mani per mostrarsi decisi eh!


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ... e ma io son scema....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma chi ti ha della scema Lupa...

sveglia a chi a me o a Deng?


----------



## Old Otella82 (18 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Come sei bella Lupotè!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sì sì!!! ho preso tutto da mammà


----------



## Deng (18 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quando ho quotato dello ceffone a mano aperta Deng, ho voluto estremizzare una eccessiva passività che mi pare di leggere non nel tuo modo di sentire ma di REAGIRE.
> 
> Mi spiego Deng..sta donna, la tua compagna, forse te ne ha parlato per provocare in te una emozione piu' accesa ...magari si aspetta quella reazione che la potrebbe scuotere, che potrebbe scuotere il vostro rapporto che forse ha bisogno di una  virata...


Il fatto è che ho provato anche ad essere duro, le ho detto che sta giocando col fuoco e che le conseguenze potrebbero essere pesanti... mi ha risposto che ho ragione, che mi ama e che la nostra famiglia è la cosa più importante.

Il giorno dopo mi ha telefonato dicendo che lo ha rivisto, che gli ha parlato, che il tempo è volato in attimo... ma che non ha fatto niente di male... che non c'è niente di male a parlare con una persona... e poi te lo sto dicendo, no!?!

Allora le ho detto: "Fermiamoci un attimo, guardiamoci dentro e cerchiamo di capire cosa manca al nostro rapporto, perchè così non possiamo andare avanti..." e lei: "continui ad assillarmi, ne stai facendo un affare di stato... ok, sono stressata, sto cercando forse un pò di evasione... non possiamo continuare a parlare di questo argomento... ho sbagliato io a parlartene...". Ma l'evasione non poteva cercarla andando a mangiare una pizza con le amiche? Sono preocupato, penso a mio figlio...


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Il fatto è che ho provato anche ad essere duro, le ho detto che sta giocando col fuoco e che le conseguenze potrebbero essere pesanti... mi ha risposto che ho ragione, che mi ama e che la nostra famiglia è la cosa più importante.
> 
> Il giorno dopo mi ha telefonato dicendo che lo ha rivisto, che gli ha parlato, che il tempo è volato in attimo... ma che non ha fatto niente di male... che non c'è niente di male a parlare con una persona... e poi te lo sto dicendo, no!?!
> 
> Allora le ho detto: "Fermiamoci un attimo, guardiamoci dentro e cerchiamo di capire cosa manca al nostro rapporto, perchè così non possiamo andare avanti..." e lei: "continui ad assillarmi, ne stai facendo un affare di stato... ok, sono stressata, sto cercando forse un pò di evasione... non possiamo continuare a parlare di questo argomento... ho sbagliato io a parlartene...". Ma l'evasione non poteva cercarla andando a mangiare una pizza con le amiche? Sono preocupato, penso a mio figlio...


 

Perchè scusa, come madre è assente?


----------



## Deng (18 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Perchè scusa, come madre è assente?


No, non è assente, però ho paura a prendere posizioni troppo decise perchè sarebbe  come giocare d'azzardo con la vita di mio figlio... io sono cresciuto senza padre e ne so qualcosa...


----------



## La Lupa (18 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ma chi ti ha della scema Lupa...
> 
> sveglia a chi a me o a Deng?


Ma a Deng, Micia!

Lo dicevo nel senso che magari, dico, MAGARI, quello che scrivo è un pochino esasperato e forse, dico, FORSE, anche un pochino ironico.*

Il senso è quello di suscitare una reazione.




*per voi terrestri, per me va benissimo.


----------



## La Lupa (18 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> ..." e lei: "continui ad assillarmi, ne stai facendo un affare di stato... ok, sono stressata, sto cercando forse un pò di evasione... non possiamo continuare a parlare di questo argomento... *ho sbagliato io a parlartene*...". Ma l'evasione non poteva cercarla andando a mangiare una pizza con le amiche? Sono preocupato, penso a mio figlio...


Ma và?

Solo che, bella mia, ormai me ne hai parlato e ti becchi le conseguenze.

Ciccio, fuori dai denti, tu dormi d'impiedi e lei è una stronza.


Spiacente, molto spiacente per te.


----------



## Old Angel (18 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> No, non è assente, però ho paura a prendere posizioni troppo decise perchè sarebbe  come giocare d'azzardo con la vita di mio figlio... io sono cresciuto senza padre e ne so qualcosa...


Deng ascolta me, metti le palle te lo dico per esperienza la mia storia è iniziata esattamente come la tua.....io che scleravo lei che mi raccontava che erano solo sogni evasione e boiate varie....conclusione 4 anni da sclero e un corno per ogni vertebra che sembro un dinosauro.... non farti prendere in giro che poi ne paghi delle conseguenze devastanti.


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Maggio 2007)

*Deng*

lei è una bambina che cerca l'approvazione o la non approvazione dal suo Papi...e tu Deng..continuando ad assecondare sto giochetto non stai facendo  il marito



Io comprendo le tue paure Deng..ma sta donna una sferzata la deve ricevere...

un conto è raccontare all'altro quello che personalmente ci accade per metterlo a parte( sempre che sia giusto farlo..ma questo è altra storia )..e insieme impegnarsi a rinnovare e rivedere l'intera questione..

altra storia è fare la civetta e continuare a raccontarlo pure al marito con quale scopo?

Per farlo stare male? 

E allora ..comunque due calci nel culo se li becca comunque...


Deng...quella ragazza ha bisogno di fermezza...

e tu devi essere piu' sicuro del tuo tuo ruolo e dei tuoi diritti .


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lei è una bambina che cerca l'approvazione o la non approvazione dal suo Papi...e tu Deng..continuando ad assecondare sto giochetto non stai facendo il marito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esatto, Fermezza... niente urla e botte da bar dello sport... mantieni la calma e con fermezza fai ragionare tua moglie che sta x me sta scarrellando un pochino...


----------



## Verena67 (18 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Finchè gli impiegati in calore, già coniugati continuano alegramente ad accoppiarsi tra loro...i single rimarrano tali!!! E gli sposati invece si ritroveranno un surplus di lavoro.


Mica è un caso











In quest'epoca di crisi dell'impegno, da ambo le parti, cosa c'è di meglio che trombare tra sposati?!
un single metti mai che si fa delle idee 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (18 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io vorrei sapere quante delle signore transitate qua sopra e che stavano vivendo una situazione come quella moglie di Deng, non avrebbero preferito un trattamento paleolitico ad un marito piagnucolone e comprensivo.
> 
> Voi cosa ne dite?


Io ho avuto un marito lord e deciso che mi ha fatto sentire una merda completa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   E, anche per questo, l'ho piantata lì'!

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (18 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Ricopro continuamente mia moglie di attenzioni, però ultimamente con un bambino piccolo, non è così facile fare i piccioncini, tutto qui


 
quando una donna pensa ad un altro fare il piccioncino con il marito...bleah 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scusa il mio solito miserabile cinismo...non è questo il problema. Decisione e muso duro, ribadisco!

Bacio!


----------



## Old alessia76 (18 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma và?
> 
> Solo che, bella mia, ormai me ne hai parlato e ti becchi le conseguenze.
> 
> ...


perfettamente daccordo con te su tutta la linea. burka compreso

e mi trovo stranamente a pensare che forse era pure meglio facesse tutto di nascosto perchè tanto, se non le hai gia, le corna sta per fartele.. ed è ancora piu meschino annunciarle.. è triste sta donna, ti farà pure sentore in colpa perchè ci stai pensando troppo! vorrei conoscerla sta donna..
quando si parla di uomini con le palle, significa uomo che le tiri fuori al momento giusto..ed è questo!  e a volte essere Duri, ma Duri, non duri, serve!!!

oppure abbassati a lei ..fai la stessa cosa, dille"cara mia, mi ci hai fatto pensare, ed è vero, anche a me va di pensare e parlare con Tizia.."

io parlo per esperienza. di una che ha tradito. col senno di poi ...avrei voluto prendere un sacco di mazzate!


----------



## Deng (18 Maggio 2007)

alessia76 ha detto:


> perfettamente daccordo con te su tutta la linea. burka compreso
> 
> e mi trovo stranamente a pensare che forse era pure meglio facesse tutto di nascosto perchè tanto, se non le hai gia, le corna sta per fartele.. ed è ancora piu meschino annunciarle.. è triste sta donna, ti farà pure sentore in colpa perchè ci stai pensando troppo! vorrei conoscerla sta donna..
> quando si parla di uomini con le palle, significa uomo che le tiri fuori al momento giusto..ed è questo!  e a volte essere Duri, ma Duri, non duri, serve!!!
> ...


Il fatto è che la amo... ed è la madre di mio figlio...

Se le dò un'altra possibilità e mi presento al lavoro coi fiori, le dico che la amo, ma che non posso tollerare oltre questa situazione dite che faccio una cazzata?


----------



## Old alessia76 (18 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Il fatto è che la amo... ed è la madre di mio figlio...
> 
> Se le dò un'altra possibilità e mi presento al lavoro coi fiori, le dico che la amo, ma che non posso tollerare oltre questa situazione dite che faccio una cazzata?



io i fiori in queste circostanze...si, li considero una cazzata..però, questa è una mia idea.
" caro mi piace un' altro"   " tieni i fiori amore"
mmmmmmm


----------



## Old alessia76 (18 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Il fatto è che la amo..


quindi non vuoi perderla..
dille quanto sei stufo, che la stimi di meno.. che vuoi riflettere..ma non da triste, da incazzato!!
devi essere incazzato!!!
non lo sei?


----------



## Deng (18 Maggio 2007)

alessia76 ha detto:


> quindi non vuoi perderla..
> dille quanto sei stufo, che la stimi di meno.. che vuoi riflettere..ma non da triste, da incazzato!!
> devi essere incazzato!!!
> non lo sei?


sono incazzatissimo!

...ma quando le parlo da incazzato non riusciamo a comunicare... generalmente va in un'altra stanza e non mi ascolta...

se cerco di ragionare invece riesco a fare uscire il suo lato migliore...


----------



## Old Angel (18 Maggio 2007)

Freddo e non perdere il controllo devi far capire che il più forte sei tu altrimenti.....


----------



## La Lupa (18 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Il fatto è che la amo... ed è la madre di mio figlio...
> 
> Se le dò un'altra possibilità e mi presento al lavoro coi fiori, le dico che la amo, ma che non posso tollerare oltre questa situazione dite che faccio una cazzata?


Sì!
Sì sì sì!

Deng, sta a sentire... probabilmente t'avrò scioccato coi miei discorsi... non l'hanno capito loro che mi conoscono  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , figurati se m'hai capito tu...

Ora, lascia perdere gli schiaffoni, tanto non sei il tipo... anche perchè doveva partirti subito, a freddo non ha senso... ma lascia perdere anche i fiori!!!

Per carità figliolo!

I fiori? E perchè?

Perchè se li è meritati?
Perchè sei così felice insieme a lei che glie lo vuoi dimostrare?

Non mi sembra proprio.

Anzi, per come la sento io, a naso eh?... sai cosa pensa?

Pensa: ma guarda sto mollusco che gli sto facendo un culo così e mi dice pure grazie!

Sto sempre esasperando, capiscimi, è il mio modo... però...

La signora è superficiale.

Ok? Mi pare evidente.
Mi spiace se tu te ne sei accorto in questa brutta maniera, ma il suo comportamento è indubbio.

E' superficiale e facilona.

Non so cosa dirti.

Io la metterei fuori di casa. Ma io non ho figli, è ovvio.

No.
Dico la verità.
La prenderei per il collo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .... ahhh... lasciamo perdere... me ne vado, mi incazzo troppo... scusa... non sono capace.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Freddo e non perdere il controllo devi far capire che il più forte sei tu altrimenti.....


Esatto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... vuoi comunicare fermezza... e confermare il tuo "ruolo"... se ti fai vedere incazzato comunichi solo che il controllo lo stai perdendo


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (18 Maggio 2007)

*o lo superi....*

in natura il maschio di qualsiasi specie di mammifero corteggia la femmina...spesso il corteggiamento avviene in presenza di altri maschi...il piu' sano...bravo...abile...il piu' adatto a far progenerare la specie verra' scelto dalla femmina....tua moglie per' ha gia generato un figlio...quindi non ha motivi di essere corteggiata...non si e' comportata bene...e per come la vedo io...dirti quello che sta succedendo e' un subdolo tentativo di sondare le tue reazioni in caso la cosa diventi piu' intima...
cosa puoi fare?O lo superi per attenzioni e corteggiamento...oppure come e' naturale che sia lei ci caschera'...anche perche' dalla descrizione il tipo mi pare un bell'esemplare di stronzus stronzettus...uno che ha pochi freni...e si fa pochi problemi...alcuni miei amici avrebbero risolto la questione alla vecchia maniera...ruote dell'auto a terra col cacciavite...ma qui non si tratta di lui...o almeno non solo...e' tua moglie che e' partita....che dirti...buona fortuna


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Maggio 2007)

*Deng*



Deng ha detto:


> sono incazzatissimo!
> 
> ...ma quando le parlo da incazzato non riusciamo a comunicare... generalmente va in un'altra stanza e non mi ascolta...
> 
> se cerco di ragionare invece riesco a fare uscire il suo lato migliore...


 
E qual'è questo lato migliore...che ti dice..che fa? chi è? e poi....il giorno dopo??


----------



## Deng (18 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> E qual'è questo lato migliore...che ti dice..che fa? chi è? e poi....il giorno dopo??



Hai ragione, spesso dice una cosa e poi la disattende... però spero che questa volta sia diverso... è in gioco il nostro futuro


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Maggio 2007)

*Deng*



Deng ha detto:


> Hai ragione, spesso dice una cosa e poi la disattende... però spero che questa volta sia diverso... è in gioco il nostro futuro


 
Guarda che lei lo sa che tu la ami...e che continuerai a farlo...chiediti piuttosto se questo amore per lei è piu' forte del rispetto che dovresti dare all'amore che nutri per lei...e quindi a TE STESSO.

Lei ci sta marciando...come una ragazzina che non si prende le sue responsabilità..è per questo che mi sono permessa insieme agli altri di indicarti la via della fermezza....la Signora lo sa bene che in gioco *non c'è il vostro futuro, fino a che non glilo farai capire TU col TUO comportamento...e non a chiacchere come fa lei.*

Dall'esterno queste dinamiche sono piu' semplici da leggere caro Deng..rifletti...dunque.

Non vi è qualcuno sul quale potresti appoggiarti per qualche giorno andandotene  via di casa?


----------



## Old Compos mentis (18 Maggio 2007)

Chi ha il pane non ha i denti...
Signore mio quanto spreco.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Senti, Deng, ti interessa una ragioniera? Eccomi, mi propongo.


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Maggio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Chi ha il pane non ha i denti...
> Signore mio quanto spreco.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Tenera compos...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Chi ha il pane non ha i denti...
> Signore mio quanto spreco.
> 
> 
> ...


E' sempre la solita questione... chi ha i capelli lisci si fa la permanente... e viceversa...

Una via di mezzo sarebbe gradita.... ne mollaccione ne cavernicolo.. poi ognuno ha i suoi gusti...


----------



## Bruja (19 Maggio 2007)

*Deng*

Mi sono trattenuta fino ad ora perchè sono in una fase reattiva per fatti miei, ma adesso devo proprio dirti due cosette.
Patetica davvero questa donna ultratrentenne, madre fresca che si comporta come una ragazzina svitata!!  Ma per caso ha la depressione post parto?
Scusa ha un bimbi piccolo, non ha tempo per fare i piccionmcini, ma trova il tempo di arrossire (facendoglielo ben capire) quando vede questo collega. Santo cielo se non è un idiota ha capito che ha campo aperto!!!
Risibile poi che lei sia carina quando la fai ragionare e si chiuda quando mostri gli attributi!  Che pretendi lei finchè ragionate ti intorta con le sue pulsioni irrefrenabili.......... non vedi che alla fine ti porterà ai sensi di colpa se non sei comprensivo??
Sono per linea ferma, non rivolgerle la parola e mostrati seccato, ti manca di rispetto direttamente pretendendo comprensione e indirettamente lanciando segnali di disponibilità al collega..... inoltre anche se non dirò la solita frase "vorrei vedere lei se tu fossi sedotto da una amica o collega", ma se una persona raggiunge un  equilibrio, una età presumibilmente ragionevole, ha un figlio piccolo e fa questi ragionamenti........ spiacente ma sta cercando la franchigia in caso di cedimento!!!
Vai pure a prenderla fuori dall'ufficio, e non per cortesia ma per vedere come reagirà....
credo che la sua reazione sarà illuminante.
E per favore, tu non sei il suo psicologo, sei suo marito e le eventuali corna saresti tu a portarle, se ha problemi che non riesce a risolvere, faccia una bella autoanalisi efficace non di quelle all'acqua di rose tipo "sono imbarazzata, sono tentata, che ci posso fare...." quella è roba da liceo, adesso non se la può permettere e l'avertene parlato è solo la dimostrazione che vuole che tu "comprenda" anche in caso di scivolone! 
La fermezza è la s9ola via, tanto, stai certo che essere comprensivo non cambierebnbe quello che LEI ha in mente, ma almeno non le agevoli la via....
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Maggio 2007)

*Deng*

http://www.film.tv.it/scheda.php?film=402

Niente di nuovo sotto il sole...

Un conto cercare intimità un conto cercare assoluzione preventiva.
Per carità ci sono anche coppie in cui una cosa del genere è prevista e viene inglobata (ne sa qualcosa il nostro, ormai latitante, Soltanto) MA VOI NON SIETE COSI' ...TU NON SEI COSI' !
TU SOFFRI ! 
Allora non ha senso che lei ti parli di una cotta e poi si stupisca che a te dia fastidio!
La questione è: lei tiene più a te, alla coppia, alla vostra famiglia o alla voglia di flirtare ?
Questa è la sua scelta e deve capire che botte piena e amante ubriaco non è possibile!


----------



## Old Compos mentis (19 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi sono trattenuta fino ad ora perchè sono in una fase reattiva per fatti miei, ma adesso devo proprio dirti due cosette.
> Patetica davvero questa donna ultratrentenne, madre fresca che si comporta come una ragazzina svitata!! Ma per caso ha la depressione post parto?
> Scusa ha un bimbi piccolo, non ha tempo per fare i piccionmcini, ma trova il tempo di arrossire (facendoglielo ben capire) quando vede questo collega. Santo cielo se non è un idiota ha capito che ha campo aperto!!!
> Risibile poi che lei sia carina quando la fai ragionare e si chiuda quando mostri gli attributi! Che pretendi lei finchè ragionate ti intorta con le sue pulsioni irrefrenabili.......... non vedi che alla fine ti porterà ai sensi di colpa se non sei comprensivo??
> ...


QUOTO!!!
STRAQUOTO!!!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (21 Maggio 2007)

*posso?*



Compos mentis ha detto:


> QUOTO!!!
> STRAQUOTO!!!


Compos me posso uni'?


----------



## Deng (23 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Guarda che lei lo sa che tu la ami...e che continuerai a farlo...chiediti piuttosto se questo amore per lei è piu' forte del rispetto che dovresti dare all'amore che nutri per lei...e quindi a TE STESSO.
> 
> Lei ci sta marciando...come una ragazzina che non si prende le sue responsabilità..è per questo che mi sono permessa insieme agli altri di indicarti la via della fermezza....la Signora lo sa bene che in gioco *non c'è il vostro futuro, fino a che non glilo farai capire TU col TUO comportamento...e non a chiacchere come fa lei.*
> 
> ...


Potrei andare da mia madre... ma non sono certo sia la soluzione migliore


----------



## Deng (23 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' sempre la solita questione... chi ha i capelli lisci si fa la permanente... e viceversa...
> 
> Una via di mezzo sarebbe gradita.... ne mollaccione ne cavernicolo.. poi ognuno ha i suoi gusti...



Non mi sento un mollaccione, non lo sono mai stato... però per la prima volta mi sento insicuro... pensavo di aver raggiunto un equilibrio e tutto è stato sconvolto... ho paura di perdere tutto quello che ho costruito in questi anni...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Non mi sento un mollaccione, non lo sono mai stato... però per la prima volta mi sento insicuro... pensavo di aver raggiunto un equilibrio e tutto è stato sconvolto... ho paura di perdere tutto quello che ho costruito in questi anni...


Ciao Deng,
il mollaccione non era riferito a te... solo una considerazione generale.

La paura e l'insicurezza sono normali in certe situazioni...

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Deng (23 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> La fermezza è la s9ola via, tanto, stai certo che essere comprensivo non cambierebnbe quello che LEI ha in mente, ma almeno non le agevoli la via....
> Bruja


Il problema principale è che sono completamente disorientato... ho sempre dato tutto me stesso per lei, mi sono in parte snaturato per lei, non vedo gli amici da anni, abbiamo vissuto in simbiosi, soprattutto per sua volontà, per molto tempo e adesso mi dice che vuole uscire, che gli piace un altro, che è stressata dalla vita famigliare...

Lei che non esce mai senza di me e mi fa sentire in colpa ogni volta che tardo dal lavoro o che ho una cena di lavoro, qualche sera fa è uscita con le colleghe (niente di male, per carità) e non mi ha chiamato per tutta la sera (di solito mi chiama continuamente) ed è arrivata a casa alle 3... quando le ho chiesto come mai non mi ha chiamato, senza battere ciglio mi ha risposto "non dovevi dormire?" e poi quando le ho chiesto com'è andata mi risponde "cosa vuoi sapere? dai non ho voglia di litigare a quest'ora" e poi il giorno dopo come se niente fosse si comporta come al solito con me...

Inoltre la prossima settimana avrà una cena con tutti i colleghi (compreso lui), evento che normalmente rifiutava dicendo che preferiva stare a casa, mentre stavolta ha accettato con entusiasmo. Io l'ho avvertita che, se per caso approfondisce la conoscenza con il tizio, o smette di parlargli, oppure può considerare finito il nostro rapporto. La sua risposta? "OK"...

Ultima nota: io l'ho avvertita del fatto che questo è uno stronzo che vuole solo portarla a letto perchè ha capito l'antifona. Ieri mi chiama dicendo: "Hai ragione tu. Quando gli ho parlato mi ha detto di non conoscere una ragazza, che in realtà ho scoperto essere la sua fidanzata..." Io mi sono detto: "Vai! Ha capito che è uno stronzo!" poi però dal suo tono poi ho intuito che non era dispiaciuta ed allora le ho chiesto se gli faceva piacere o meno e lei mi ha detto "Certo, per la mia vanità fa piacere, però non fraintendere!".

Che cosa devo fraintendere? Ormai mi sembra tutto molto chiaro... ma come fa una persona a cambiare così tanto? Perchè non l'ho capito prima?

Se non avessimo un figlio le avrei già dato un calcio nel sedere ma non ce la faccio... l'altra sera mentre lei era fuori fissavo mio figlio... ha 2 anni... non posso lasciarlo... non ce la faccio...

Scusate lo sfogo...


----------



## Bruja (23 Maggio 2007)

*Deng*

L'errore di snaturarti per lei fino a diventare prevedibile, non interessante e senza personalità lo stai rifacendo per timore di perdere tuo figlio.
Non entro nel merito delle tue sensazioni, ma esteriormente lei percepisce ben altro da quello che per te è cercare di ricucire.......... spiace dirlo ma un comportamento come il tuo, quasi asservito, è tutto meno che invitante e producente.
Qualunque cosa accada, sarà sempre meglio di questo limbo in cui tu sembri più una colf di coppia che un uomo. Tanto stai tranquillo, in caso di scelte forti, l'affido condiviso ti metterà nella condizione di non perdere alcun diritto e partecipazione alla vita di tuo figlio, ed anzi una tua presa di posizione potrebbe perfino rendere lei meno sicura di sè e dare per scontata la tua inazione. 
Perdonami ma ho solo detto quello che io percepisco da donna su ciò che esponi. La tua personalità deve essere sempre primaria, senza di lei non vai da nessuna parte e sarai sempre in balìa degli altri, più che mai di chi può manovrarti attraverso affetti e sensi di colpa!
Bruja


----------



## Deng (23 Maggio 2007)

Vi ringrazio per la comprensione. Mi avete aiutato molto. Mi rendo conto di essere patetico in alcuni passaggi, ma per la prima volta in vita mia non so dove sbattere la testa. Adesso ho bisogno di ritrovare me stesso. Sono certo che ce la farò. Non voglio più vivere un momento come questo.

Grazie.


----------



## Old Angel (23 Maggio 2007)

Concordo con Bruja, vedo la tua storia moooolto simile alla mia, se non prenderai una tua posizione forte e decisa le sarà nella convinzione che comunque tu senza di lei non vivi e si sentirà in diritto di fare quello che vuole.....anche farti soffrire.

P.S. Io la posizione forte non l'avevo presa e mo sto pagando


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> *L'errore di snaturarti per lei fino a diventare prevedibile, non interessante e senza personalità lo stai rifacendo per timore di perdere tuo figlio*.
> Non entro nel merito delle tue sensazioni, ma esteriormente lei percepisce ben altro da quello che per te è cercare di ricucire.......... spiace dirlo ma un comportamento come il tuo, quasi asservito, è tutto meno che invitante e producente.
> Qualunque cosa accada, sarà sempre meglio di questo limbo in cui tu sembri più una colf di coppia che un uomo. Tanto stai tranquillo, in caso di scelte forti, l'affido condiviso ti metterà nella condizione di non perdere alcun diritto e partecipazione alla vita di tuo figlio, ed anzi una tua presa di posizione potrebbe perfino rendere lei meno sicura di sè e dare per scontata la tua inazione.
> Perdonami ma ho solo detto quello che io percepisco da donna su ciò che esponi. La tua personalità deve essere sempre primaria, senza di lei non vai da nessuna parte e sarai sempre in balìa degli altri, più che mai di chi può manovrarti attraverso affetti e sensi di colpa!
> Bruja


Sottoscrivo ogni parola!


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio per la comprensione. Mi avete aiutato molto. Mi rendo conto di essere patetico in alcuni passaggi, ma per la prima volta in vita mia non so dove sbattere la testa. Adesso ho bisogno di ritrovare me stesso. Sono certo che ce la farò. Non voglio più vivere un momento come questo.
> 
> Grazie.


Non sei patetico...sei solo spaventato. E' normale. Ora però, fai spaventare lei!


----------



## leone (23 Maggio 2007)

Lupa ma quanto hai ragione.....spiegatemi:ma comprensivi di che?di cosa?ma insomma,possibile che gli uomini stiano perdendo anche quel minimo di amor proprio?possibile?Ma io gli indicherei la porta di casa....o uscirei io....e se proprio debba usar qualche ceffone lo darei a mia moglie...non al suo colleghino!!!!Finiamola con questa comprensione....con questo buonismo...portiam rispetto ma pretendiamolo pure!!!!!


----------



## Old Ari (23 Maggio 2007)

leone ha detto:


> Lupa ma quanto hai ragione.....spiegatemi:ma comprensivi di che?di cosa?ma insomma,possibile che gli uomini stiano perdendo anche quel minimo di amor proprio?possibile?Ma io gli indicherei la porta di casa....o uscirei io....e se proprio debba usar qualche ceffone lo darei a mia moglie...non al suo colleghino!!!!Finiamola con questa comprensione....con questo buonismo...portiam rispetto ma pretendiamolo pure!!!!!


Sai Leone qual'è il problema? E' che l'abitudine è l'elemento più forte che sia mai esistito sulla terra....e allora via a trovare mille giustificazioni che supportino questo bisogno di abitudine.
Il fatto è che in una situazione del genere sarebbe normale comportarsi in altro modo, ma di fondo c'è la paura di perdere l'abitudine di tutto il contorno.....e ci facciamo quindi anche umiliare per questo.
Da quando sono su questo forum ho letto e straletto mille volte mille persone dire "se non ci fosse questo o quello....avrei già mandato a spigolare la persona....ho paura di perdere quello che ho costruito".....
Eh già.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Maggio 2007)

*Forse*

Traditi e traditori, quando non si tratta di sperimenti da liceali, ma di coppie consolidate e che hanno vissuto molti anni insieme e hanno costruito una famiglia hanno un legame difficile da sciogliere e che probabilmente non vogliono né possono recidere non solo per il sentimento che li lega al partner, ma perché significherebbe buttare la propria vita nel cesso ..buttare se stessi tutto quello che si è stati per anni per qualcosa che li rappresenta solo parzialmente e che rappresenta solo parzialmente il partner.
Sarebbe stato diverso SE il tradimento fosse avvenuto all'inizio del rapporto e questo spiega i tanti SE dei traditori e poi dei traditi...





Quando ho reagito con tanta determinazione mi è stato detto: ma tu vuoi buttarmi via per una parte di me sbagliate e i 25 anni vissuti non contano nulla?"
Ovviamente ho risposto: "Sei tu che hai buttato tutto"
Ma qui stiamo ragionando ..senza il sangue agli occhi  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  del momento dela "scoperta" ..si può provarse a capire


----------



## Old Ari (24 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Traditi e traditori, quando non si tratta di sperimenti da liceali, ma di coppie consolidate e che hanno vissuto molti anni insieme e hanno costruito una famiglia hanno un legame difficile da sciogliere e che probabilmente non vogliono né possono recidere non solo per il sentimento che li lega al partner, ma perché significherebbe buttare la propria vita nel cesso ..buttare se stessi tutto quello che si è stati per anni per qualcosa che li rappresenta solo parzialmente e che rappresenta solo parzialmente il partner.
> Sarebbe stato diverso SE il tradimento fosse avvenuto all'inizio del rapporto e questo spiega i tanti SE dei traditori e poi dei traditi...
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao Persa,
sono daccordo, ma quando le cose stanno come dici tu, i comportamenti non sono quelli descritti in questo post.....qui ciò che regna è l'abitudine....


----------



## Nobody (24 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Caro Deng,
> 
> Non ti cullare sul fatto che se tua moglie ha sposato te vuol dire che non le piacciono i neandertalensi... concorco sul fatto che a pestare il tizio ci ricavi poco anche perche' *raramente la violenza e' segno di forza*
> 
> ...


La violenza è il primo rifugio degli incapaci... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  A volte serve, ma dev'essere sempre l'ultima opzione


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La violenza è il primo rifugio degli incapaci...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


distinzione va fatta tra violenze
seppur errata, esiste quella della rabbia di torto subito
non ugual cose mai paragonarle


----------



## Lettrice (24 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> distinzione va fatta tra violenze
> seppur errata, esiste quella della rabbia di torto subito
> non ugual cose mai paragonarle


Gia' ma non giustificano le botte... mi spiace


----------



## Nobody (24 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> distinzione va fatta tra violenze
> seppur errata, esiste quella della rabbia di torto subito
> non ugual cose mai paragonarle


Non esistono valori assoluti. Quindi anche "non uccidere" in sè vuol dir poco. Ma più è grande la violenza, più è rara l'occasione in cui è giustificata.


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non esistono valori assoluti. Quindi anche "non uccidere" in sè vuol dir poco. Ma più è grande la violenza, più è rara l'occasione in cui è giustificata.


ragion ti dò perchè ragion tu meriti
doveroso guardare la grandezza della subita violenza prima di valutare la grandezza di reazione


----------



## Old Angel (24 Maggio 2007)

Sono un non violento di natura e le mani le ho sempre solo alzate in palestra, so che la violenza non porta a niente, ma se incrocio chi dico io.......due cocchi non gliele toglie nessuno........solo una piccola soddisfazione personale


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Sono un non violento di natura e le mani le ho sempre solo alzate in palestra, so che la violenza non porta a niente, ma se incrocio chi dico io.......due cocchi non gliele toglie nessuno........solo una piccola soddisfazione personale


comprendo la tua rabbia e la tua voglia di farti giustizia
ma è errato comportamento anche se "umanamente spontaneo"
far giustizia non sta a te


----------



## Old Angel (24 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> comprendo la tua rabbia e la tua voglia di farti giustizia
> ma è errato comportamento anche se "umanamente spontaneo"


Voglia di farmi giustizia hmmm avrei dovuto farla tempo fa, avrei potuto andarlo a prendere a casa ma non lo fatto.......ma il mondo è piccolo e se dovessi trovarmelo davanti........ripeto sarebbe solo una piccolissima soddisfazione personale.......ma proprio piccola piccola piccola.


----------



## Old mr.perfect (24 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Voglia di farmi giustizia hmmm avrei dovuto farla tempo fa, avrei potuto andarlo a prendere a casa ma non lo fatto.......ma il mondo è piccolo e se dovessi trovarmelo davanti........ripeto sarebbe solo una piccolissima soddisfazione personale.......ma proprio piccola piccola piccola.


ti comprendo ma non condivido


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (24 Maggio 2007)

*nessuno...*

rispetto la sua opinione ma non la condivido....per me nessuno esce mai vittoriso da uno scontro fisico...soprattutto poi quando il motivo per cui questo scontro e' inziato sia una donna....


----------



## Old Angel (24 Maggio 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> rispetto la sua opinione ma non la condivido....per me nessuno esce mai vittoriso da uno scontro fisico...soprattutto poi quando il motivo per cui questo scontro e' inziato sia una donna....


Mica ho detto che lo farei per lei


----------



## Old Otella82 (25 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Mica ho detto che lo farei per lei


mmmh io sono per le soddisfazioni più sottili.
la violenza è sbagliata sempre, e conduce fra l'altro ad un nulla di fatto.. t'immagini Angel, tu vai a dare un bel cazzotto in faccia al tipo (che immagino sia l'amante di tua moglie), e te ne torni a casa con la mano che ti fa male, la soddisfazione temporaneamente tolta, e magari una denuncia  dal tipo in questione. ti potrebbe anche far passare dei guai.
Io gli riderei in faccia, lo farei gonfiare di rabbia come un rospo.. e se il cazzotto te lo da lui allora sì che la cosa si può fare divertente.
uhm.. a volte mi soprendo della malignità del mio pensiero 

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque no alla violenza, pazienta e vedrai.. che prima o poi capita l'occasione della rivincita, basta saperla cogliere. a me, il destino, ne ha sempre data una.

ma come siamo arrivati a parlare di cazzotti?! colpa di mamma Lupa?!


----------



## leone (25 Maggio 2007)

Ma scusate,perchè mai scoperto che mia moglie mi metta le corna dovrei prendermela con lui?lo trovo fuori luogo....l'oggetto della mia rabbia semmai dovrebbe esser mia moglie....è lei che mi manca di rispetto non un estraneo che fà solo il suo gioco!!!Il discorso sarebbe diverso se mia moglie mi cornificasse con un mio amico....li me la prenderei con entrambi!!!Credetemi...le parole e certe azioni feriscono molto di piu....la violenza..è segno di debolezza di che ne fà uso!!!!Certo che se fosse lui a provocar per primo.....!!!!


----------



## Old Ari (25 Maggio 2007)

leone ha detto:


> Ma scusate,perchè mai scoperto che mia moglie mi metta le corna dovrei prendermela con lui?lo trovo fuori luogo....l'oggetto della mia rabbia semmai dovrebbe esser mia moglie....è lei che mi manca di rispetto non un estraneo che fà solo il suo gioco!!!Il discorso sarebbe diverso se mia moglie mi cornificasse con un mio amico....li me la prenderei con entrambi!!!Credetemi...le parole e certe azioni feriscono molto di piu....la violenza..è segno di debolezza di che ne fà uso!!!!Certo che se fosse lui a provocar per primo.....!!!!


Perchè si fa fatica ad ammettere che il rpoblema è nella coppia....meglio pensare che sia colpa dell'esterno....quasi una costrizione fatta nostro compano agnellino


----------



## Old Angel (25 Maggio 2007)

Beh come già detto non sono andato a cercarlo ne lo farò.....però se dovesse capitarmi a tiro so ceci suoi.
Certo la causa è mia moglie....ma lui......ho dei conti in sospeso con sto tipo.....è stato parte attiva anche lui nei miei confronti riuscendo a ferirmi nel profondo.....cmque è una storia lunga.


----------



## Old Airforever (25 Maggio 2007)

leone ha detto:


> Ma scusate,perchè mai scoperto che mia moglie mi metta le corna dovrei prendermela con lui?lo trovo fuori luogo....l'oggetto della mia rabbia semmai dovrebbe esser mia moglie....è lei che mi manca di rispetto non un estraneo che fà solo il suo gioco!!!Il discorso sarebbe diverso se mia moglie mi cornificasse con un mio amico....li me la prenderei con entrambi!!!Credetemi...le parole e certe azioni feriscono molto di piu....la violenza..è segno di debolezza di che ne fà uso!!!!Certo che se fosse lui a provocar per primo.....!!!!


Perchè è psicologicamente più facile dire (a noi stessi) che ci è stata "rubata" piuttosto che dire che è una poco di buono.
Air


----------



## Old Angel (25 Maggio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Perchè è psicologicamente più facile dire (a noi stessi) che ci è stata "rubata" piuttosto che dire che è una poco di buono.
> Air


Mai pensato così anzi so benissimo che lei è stata la parte attiva.


----------



## leone (25 Maggio 2007)

Angel non mi riferivo a te ..non mi permetterei mai....non conosco la storia...però mi sembra un pò da vigliacchi prendersela con chi c'entra poco...!Personalmente me la prenderei con la mia patner...unica colpevole,l'amanta con il quale non ho contatto diverso per me sarebbe un estraneo e tale rimarebbe!!!Magari sarei solo curioso di vederlo per capire.....ma finirebbe lì!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (25 Maggio 2007)

*Angel*



Angel ha detto:


> Beh come già detto non sono andato a cercarlo ne lo farò.....però se dovesse capitarmi a tiro so ceci suoi.
> Certo la causa è mia moglie....ma lui......ho dei conti in sospeso con sto tipo.....è stato parte attiva anche lui nei miei confronti riuscendo a ferirmi nel profondo.....cmque è una storia lunga.


 
Aspetta..... se lui ha creato problemi a te fuori dal tradimento è un altro paio di maniche.
Qui si diceva giustamente che è lei che ha sbagliato nei tuoi confronti, se ci sono altre problematiche in sospeso, quelle sono a parte ed autonome.  Capisco però che tu abbia il dente avvelenato, se c'è stato attrito, la situazione è più delicata. 
Bruja


----------



## LILLA (25 Maggio 2007)

Dong, lei ti ama, per questo ti dice queste cose.
Vuole essere fermata ma non riesce a fermarsi da sola.
Io mi sono trovata in una situazione simile.
Gridavo aiuto ma lui non ascoltava.
Non gli ho raccontato tutto, non avrebbe capito, ma ha continuato a non ascoltarmi.
Io ho continuato a lottare contro la mia attrazione.
Ma alla fine ho perso.
Sorprendila.
Un fine settimana fuori soli.
Fiori fuori dall'ufficio (così se quello ti vede sono cavoli suoi!!) o addirittura in ufficio.
Complimenti.
Piccoli regali di poco valore ma tanto pensiero che ci fanno sentire amate (stile :"l'ho visto in vetrina ed ho pensato a te").
Entra in lei come se fossi un nuovo corteggiatore.
A lei sconosciuto.
E tieni duro.
Finchè puoi.
E' l'unica cosa che puoi fare e vale la pena, finchè resisti.
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## leone (25 Maggio 2007)

Insomma...la mia patner ha delle voglie strane...e io devo sorprenderla????Corteggiarla e farla sentire unica?Trovo piu equo che sia lei ad aprire gli occhi...a capire cosa veramente vuole...e sarà lei a dovermi sorprendere, a corteggiarmi,a riconquistarmi,a riconquistare la mia fiducia...sempre che io sia ancora disponibile!!!!Io taglierei i ponti e la lascerei sola....senza rete di salvataggio...poi ne riparliamo....quando il gioco si fà duro...le idee ti si chiariscono...!!!!


----------



## Old Ari (25 Maggio 2007)

leone ha detto:


> Insomma...la mia patner ha delle voglie strane...e io devo sorprenderla????Corteggiarla e farla sentire unica?Trovo piu equo che sia lei ad aprire gli occhi...a capire cosa veramente vuole...e sarà lei a dovermi sorprendere, a corteggiarmi,a riconquistarmi,a riconquistare la mia fiducia...sempre che io sia ancora disponibile!!!!Io taglierei i ponti e la lascerei sola....senza rete di salvataggio...poi ne riparliamo....quando il gioco si fà duro...le idee ti si chiariscono...!!!!


Io ci vedo molta similitudine tra questa storia e quelle di.... mmmmmm....com'era il post? Ah si cchio per occhio....
Santissimissimissimo signore....qui ci sono due storie che mostrano piccole crepe, e si persevera a non parlare, chiarire, capire cosa c'è che non va....perchè dall'altra parte c'è qualcuna che dice che sono assillanti e che tutto va bene.....
In questi casi vedo tanto un concorso di colpa tra i due coniugi...una che si lascia andare e l'altro che nonostante i segnali di fumo non va aspegnere l'incendio!!!!
Comunque è un comportamento di mille coppie.....notano problemi, accennano qualcosa...e il giorno dopo è tutto normale e si ricomincia.... E queste, secondo me, sono le coppie più in crisi.


----------



## Old Otella82 (25 Maggio 2007)

leone ha detto:


> Ma scusate,perchè mai scoperto che mia moglie mi metta le corna dovrei prendermela con lui?lo trovo fuori luogo....l'oggetto della mia rabbia semmai dovrebbe esser mia moglie....è lei che mi manca di rispetto non un estraneo che fà solo il suo gioco!!!Il discorso sarebbe diverso se mia moglie mi cornificasse con un mio amico....li me la prenderei con entrambi!!!Credetemi...le parole e certe azioni feriscono molto di piu....la violenza..è segno di debolezza di che ne fà uso!!!!Certo che se fosse lui a provocar per primo.....!!!!


 
Io straparlavo sulle vendette rispondendo di getto al post di Angel.
in generale concordo con te Leone, l'ho già detto in passato, le responsabilità, più che dell'amante, sono del traditore. l'amante fa il suo gioco (anche se secondo me potrebbe avere il buon gusto di fare un gioco diverso 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..)


----------



## lilla (25 Maggio 2007)

leone ha detto:


> Insomma...la mia patner ha delle voglie strane...e io devo sorprenderla????Corteggiarla e farla sentire unica?Trovo piu equo che sia lei ad aprire gli occhi...a capire cosa veramente vuole...e sarà lei a dovermi sorprendere, a corteggiarmi,a riconquistarmi,a riconquistare la mia fiducia...sempre che io sia ancora disponibile!!!!Io taglierei i ponti e la lascerei sola....senza rete di salvataggio...poi ne riparliamo....quando il gioco si fà duro...le idee ti si chiariscono...!!!!


Direi lo stesso.
Appoggerei in pieno.
Voterei per te...

...ma Dong sa, come me, che se non interviene le cose precipitano e lui, a differenza tua, non è disposto a perdere tutto senza lottare.
Se le volta le spalle non ha chance.
Deve agire.
Oppure lei magari lo corteggerà , lo riconquisterà e tutto, sì....ma dopo aver sfasciato la famiglia, dopo aver fatto l'irreparabile.
Gli ultimatum non funzionano contro la passione.
Solo l'amore infinito di quest'uomo può vincere.


----------



## leone (25 Maggio 2007)

Ari non ho mica detto questo!!!Qualsiasi colpa io possa avere,non giustifica la mia patner a mettermi le corna....per cui divampa l'incendio?L'ho hai provocato tu con il tuo tradimento....le crisi si affrontano parlando,con il confronto,non scopando con un altro....io non mi vado a bruciar per te...al massimo aspetto gli eventi...ma da lontano...molto lontano!!!


----------



## Old Ari (25 Maggio 2007)

leone ha detto:


> Ari non ho mica detto questo!!!Qualsiasi colpa io possa avere,non giustifica la mia patner a mettermi le corna....per cui divampa l'incendio?L'ho hai provocato tu con il tuo tradimento....le crisi si affrontano parlando,con il confronto,non scopando con un altro....io non mi vado a bruciar per te...al massimo aspetto gli eventi...ma da lontano...molto lontano!!!


Ecche ti arrabbi? La mia era una considerazione in generale....
Sono d'accordo con te, le crisi si affrontano parlando.
Lei sbaglia, e sarà colpevole in caso di tradimento.
Ma perbacco, se c'è un problema (E A ME SEMBRA LAPALISSIANO!) anche lui ha il dovere di parlarne e cercare di capire.
Se non lo fa si potrà lamentare per il fattaccio, ma non di non avergli dato una spintina alla sua donna a volare giù dal burrone...


----------



## Old Ari (25 Maggio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Ecche ti arrabbi? La mia era una considerazione in generale....
> Sono d'accordo con te, le crisi si affrontano parlando.
> Lei sbaglia, e sarà colpevole in caso di tradimento.
> Ma perbacco, se c'è un problema (E A ME SEMBRA LAPALISSIANO!) anche lui ha il dovere di parlarne e cercare di capire.
> Se non lo fa si potrà lamentare per il fattaccio, *ma non di non avergli dato una spintina alla sua donna a volare giù dal burrone*...


E se magari imparo a scrivere, mi leggono e mi leggo anche meglio!


----------



## leone (25 Maggio 2007)

Lottare?e per chi?per cosa?Io ti lascio sola con le tue fantasie....e quando ti manca la terra sotto i piedi....spesso si rinsavisce...trovo inutile correre dietro a chi non ci vuole piu...o vuole altro...un pò di amor proprio...un pò di orgoglio...almeno se sceglierà l'altro perdera un uomo e non uno zerbino....!!!!


----------



## leone (25 Maggio 2007)

Ari non mi arrabbio mica....non son il tipo ...solo con chi mi tradisce......!!!!


----------



## Bruja (25 Maggio 2007)

*Scusate*

Prendo a prestito questa frase di lilla: 

Gridavo aiuto ma lui non ascoltava.
Non gli ho raccontato tutto, non avrebbe capito, ma ha continuato a non ascoltarmi.

Lui non ascoltava, e va bene era forse assente, ma lei dice non gli ho raccontato tutto perchè non avrebbe capito, quindi gli mette dei limiti di comprensione, però pretende che lui decida di ascoltarla lo stesso, diversamente si sarebbe compensata altrove.
Sinceramente posso comprendere il disagio e la crisi che può capitare in qualsiasi unione ma qui si ammette che la persona non potrà capire, ma dovrebbe capire ed ascoltare...... è una contraddizione in termini e spesso, chi sta tradendo, assume questo atteggiamento, che sarebbe logico se dicesse al partner "tu non mi capisci e non mi capirai quindi mi regolerò di conseguenza", ma è assurdo se per l'essersi arrangiati o compensati altrove poi si dica che è il tradito a non aver capito che rischiava il tradimento. O almeno non con i presupposti di queste giustificazioni.
Si vorrebbe che il/la coniuge ci corteggiasse come lo potrebbe o lo stesse facendo un amante........ andiamo. Qui basta il buon senso a capure che è un'arrampicata di specchi!
Bisognerebbe essere certi che chi sta tradendo abbia mandato tutti i possibili segnali al partner e abbia palesato il suo malessere attraverso il dialogo, ma se la giustificazione è "tanto non avrebbe capito"....... è chiaro che ci si sta autogiustificando; la cosa può placare il proprio senso di colpa, ma sperare che all'esterno le persone avallino questa svicolata è pretendere un po' troppo!
Fanno decisamente acqua!
Bruja


----------



## leone (25 Maggio 2007)

Come sempre d'accordo con te brujia...tanto è sempre la stessa musica....stantia e futile!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Maggio 2007)

*nel caso...*



leone ha detto:


> Angel non mi riferivo a te ..non mi permetterei mai....non conosco la storia...però mi sembra un pò da vigliacchi prendersela con chi c'entra poco...!Personalmente me la prenderei con la mia patner...unica colpevole,l'amanta con il quale non ho contatto diverso per me sarebbe un estraneo e tale rimarebbe!!!Magari sarei solo curioso di vederlo per capire.....ma finirebbe lì!!!!!


Vedendo ...capiresti ancora meno: garantito!
Chiedi a tutti i traditi che hanno conosciuto l'amante.
In quanto ad averci a che fare ...per carità! ...che ribrezzo ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Maggio 2007)

*già già*



Bruja ha detto:


> Prendo a prestito questa frase di lilla:
> 
> Gridavo aiuto ma lui non ascoltava.
> Non gli ho raccontato tutto, non avrebbe capito, ma ha continuato a non ascoltarmi.
> ...


Perfetto!


----------



## lilla (27 Maggio 2007)

Fare il processo a questa donna non serve a Deng che ha solo 4 possibilità:
1 stare buono e aspettare che lei rinsavisca.....
2 andarsene, salvando l'orgoglio (che non è poco, ma rispetto alla famiglia scusate se penso che sia nullo)...
3 cercare di riconquistare le attenzioni che lei rivolge altrove, mettendo a rischio l'orgoglio ma per poter dire, alla fine, di aver fatto tutto il possibile.
Credete davvero che la 2 sia la più difficlie?
Difficile è lottare.
Deng, io penso che nel primo caso la perderesti di certo e nel secondo...lei potrebbe sentirsi d'improvviso libera di fare ciò che crede visto che tanto tu l'hai lasciata, salvo poi tornare in lacrime. E tu la perdoneresti perchè l'ami e ami vostro figlio.
Sembra la soluzione migliore per l'orgoglio, ma è la cosiddetta "cornuto e mazziato", scusa la brutalità.
Forse non sarete d'accordo, ma Deng non vuole punire la sua donna o farla pentire. Lui vuole tenersela, almeno ficnchè lei non ha fatto nulla di irreparabile.
Allora, Deng, agisci!


----------



## lilla (27 Maggio 2007)

scusate, ho scritto 4, ma intendevo 3!!


----------



## Old Ari (28 Maggio 2007)

mah. Non so.
Se sono insieme ad una persona e ci sono segni di cedimento, problemi, sevedo che qualcosa non va, posso scegliere di:
A) LAsciare tutto com'è
B) Parlarne e cercare di capire cosa sta succedendo.
Sono liberissimo di lasciare tutto com'è, ma credo che non cogliere i segnali di un malessere nella coppia voglia anche dire che poi, se succede il fattaccio, non potrò mai dire "Non me lo aspettavo" perchè in realtà i segni c'erano e non li ho voluti vedere.
E questo non vuol dire assolutamente niente riguardo al traditore. Non ho accennato a lui/lei per cui ci sarebbereo anche altre considerazioni.
Anzi, per rendere l'intervento più oggettivato sostituite alla parola "Fattaccio" non il "tradimento", ma il "lasciarsi". Così, tanto per togliere ogni dubbio di comprensione.


----------



## Deng (28 Maggio 2007)

lilla ha detto:


> Fare il processo a questa donna non serve a Deng che ha solo 4 possibilità:
> 1 stare buono e aspettare che lei rinsavisca.....
> 2 andarsene, salvando l'orgoglio (che non è poco, ma rispetto alla famiglia scusate se penso che sia nullo)...
> 3 cercare di riconquistare le attenzioni che lei rivolge altrove, mettendo a rischio l'orgoglio ma per poter dire, alla fine, di aver fatto tutto il possibile.
> ...


Lilla,

Tu hai capito perfettamente il mio stato d'animo e cercare di riconquistarla è esattamente quello che sto cercando di fare. Le ho portato dei fiori, ma non è che abbiano avuto tutto questo successo, mi ha risposto "ormai ci conosciamo da tanto, non è più tempo del romanticismo". Ho chiesto a mia madre di tenerci il bimbo per un giorno e l'ho portata a trascorrere quella che un tempo sarebbe stata per lei una giornata da sogno, ma non mi è sembrata così felice. La sensazione che ho è che lei mi ami, ma che si sia come assuefatta al mio amore e questo per me è molto frustrante...

Fra un paio di giorni avrà una cena coi colleghi in cui ci sarà anche lui e mi ha chiesto più di una volta se voglio che non vada. Io le ho sempre risposto "fai quello che ritieni giusto", il che la fa molto arrabbiare perchè vorrebbe la mia approvazione per non avere pesi sulla coscienza. "Tanto non faccio niente di male a parlare con una persona simpatica" continua a ripetere. Quando ho provato a dirle che mi piacerebbe che non gli parlasse più ha reagito con una cattiveria che mi ha quasi spaventato. Poi il giorno dopo torna ad essere dolcissima e a dirmi che si sente in colpa, che passerà... La mia sensazione è che stia cercando di fuggire dalle responsabilità per sentirsi ancora adolescente... Non so quanto durerà, ma io non voglio mollare senza lottare.

La linea dura ho verificato che con lei rischia di essere controproducente, ho provato a parlare per capire cosa c'è che non va, ma non riesce (o non vuole) guardarsi dentro... vuole solo godersi questo momento in cui si sente bene con le colleghe a parlare e comportarsi come un'adolescente, libera e senza pesi...

Quello che mi spaventa di più è che io sento che sto cambiando dentro... provo risentimento verso di lei. Le ho sempre perdonato tutto, ma questo non ce la faccio... non so come uscirò da questa storia... se la guarderò ancora con gli stessi occhi...


----------



## Deng (28 Maggio 2007)

Dimenticavo. Nel suo momento di maggior rabbia mi ha detto: "Non hai fiducia in me. Mi stai spingendo a fare una cosa che non vorrei fare". Agghiacciante...


----------



## Iris (28 Maggio 2007)

Smetti di essere così accomodante....


----------



## Verena67 (28 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> La linea dura ho verificato che con lei rischia di essere controproducente, ho provato a parlare per capire cosa c'è che non va, ma non riesce (o non vuole) guardarsi dentro... vuole solo godersi questo momento in cui si sente bene con le colleghe a parlare e comportarsi come un'adolescente, libera e senza pesi...
> 
> Quello che mi spaventa di più è che io sento che sto cambiando dentro... provo risentimento verso di lei. Le ho sempre perdonato tutto, ma questo non ce la faccio... non so come uscirò da questa storia... se la guarderò ancora con gli stessi occhi...


ci va un grandissimo equilibrio e senso del dovere per camminare in due sulla linea difficile che separa il tradimento dalla ricostruzione.
Il vero problema non mi sembra il collega piacente, ma il DISIMPEGNO totale in cui tua moglie sta rifiorendo. Parecchi libri equiparano la crisi femminile di mezza età (che, non vi illudete, comincia prima dei 30...) con un ritorno all'adolescenza, a comportamenti "disimpegnati" (alcool, fumo, divertimento, flirt).

Lei ha già deciso che sei una catena, e non ci sono ne' fiori né regali né complimenti che tengano.

Ribadisco che l'unica è la linea non "dura" (da quello che dici tu è di burro...) ma durissima.

Oppure rassegnarsi e aspettare che rinsavisca, appena la passioncella svanirà (ma corri poi il rischio che ci sia una storiella 2, 3, 4, etc...).

Se lei non mostra segni di ravvedimento, non vedo soluzioni, francamente.

un bacio!


----------



## Bruja (28 Maggio 2007)

*Deng*

Ll tua forza di volontà è encomiabile e mi pare anche scontatop che lei ritenga parimenti scontato il tuo modo di riconquistarla, adesso che è attratta altrove.
Il problema è che lei si autogiustifica dicendo che non fa nulla di male.... ma cosa intemde per male? Ha una ben strana tipologia di valutazione di ciò che è etico o meno.
Personalmente mi e ti auguro di avere successo, ma la nostra scarsa fiducia possia non su di te ma sulle sue mancate e,se proprio si vuol essere chiari, furbissime risposte.
Lo sa che tu stai in palla per lei, che perdoneresti tutto e che sei impaurito dalla possibilità di perderla, lei lo percepisce e strumentalizza la tua debolezza.  Non è vero che rispponde male agli atteggiamentoi duri, è che non ti crede perchp ti conosce ed è certa che non perderà mai il quotidiano che tu le assicuri.
Detto questo, sei perfettamente in grado di stabilire come e perchè assumere un atteggiamento e niente e nessuno può dirti cosa fare, al massimpo si illustrano le opinioni.  Sai una che non accetta fialogo, non si guarda dentro, non accetta che TU possa stare male (nel senso che poco le cala) e che comunque vuole la franchigia.... non è che dia un quadro esaltante del vostro futuro possibile.  La verità è che vuol efar pèessare per mancanze tue e diritti applicabili la sua immaturità e la sua incapacità di rapportarsi con le responsabilità ed i compiti che avrebbe socialmente, voler fare la "libertaria" con chi ha una posizione di vera indipendenza senza compiti o responsabilità è solo accampare scuse per non dare una definizione più squallidina a ciò che fa.
Tu sei spaventato perchè la razionalità ti suggerisce come stiano davvero le cose, ma la tua voglia di sentimenti ti inchioda ad una ricostruzione che cerchi di vedere nonostante da vedere ci sia poco o nulla.
Ripeto tu sei arbitro in queste scelte, ma non puoi impedire che chi non è coinvolto di dica come la vede veramente......
Bruja


----------



## Old Ari (28 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Lilla,
> 
> Tu hai capito perfettamente il mio stato d'animo e cercare di riconquistarla è esattamente quello che sto cercando di fare. Le ho portato dei fiori, ma non è che abbiano avuto tutto questo successo, mi ha risposto "ormai ci conosciamo da tanto, non è più tempo del romanticismo". Ho chiesto a mia madre di tenerci il bimbo per un giorno e l'ho portata a trascorrere quella che un tempo sarebbe stata per lei una giornata da sogno, ma non mi è sembrata così felice. *La sensazione che ho è che lei mi ami, ma che si sia come assuefatta al mio amore* e questo per me è molto frustrante...
> 
> ...


Eh già.....tra poco ti dirà "Ti lascio perchè ti amo troppo".....
Deng, ma tu credi davero a quello che scrivi?


----------



## Deng (28 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ci va un grandissimo equilibrio e senso del dovere per camminare in due sulla linea difficile che separa il tradimento dalla ricostruzione.
> Il vero problema non mi sembra il collega piacente, ma il DISIMPEGNO totale in cui tua moglie sta rifiorendo. Parecchi libri equiparano la crisi femminile di mezza età (che, non vi illudete, comincia prima dei 30...) con un ritorno all'adolescenza, a comportamenti "disimpegnati" (alcool, fumo, divertimento, flirt).
> 
> Lei ha già deciso che sei una catena, e non ci sono ne' fiori né regali né complimenti che tengano.
> ...


Capisco perfettamente questa crisi "di mezz'età" che lei sta vivendo (ad avvalorarla, tra l'altro, il fatto che mi abbia detto che vorrebbe cominciare a fumare e farsi un tatuaggio, ma non che credo che poi lo farà veramente). Il problema è che lei se ne rende conto, ma sta troppo bene così per rinunciarci.

Ormai vi sarete fatti l'idea che io sia una mozzarella, e magari avete anche ragione, ma il motivo per cui sono accomodante è che credo che se io dovessi andarmene o buttarla fuori poi lei sarebbe tentata di tradirmi sul serio, per farmela pagare e per scaricare su di me la colpa del tutto. Se invece le mostro il mio disappunto senza esagerare non credo che farà l'irreparabile. Io la amo, amo mio figlio e spero che la situazione si sistemi col tempo (non troppo però!).

Rimane il fatto che lei è sincera con me e questo non è da tutti... Se la situazione dovesse peggiorare ulteriormente non sarò certo così morbido...


----------



## Deng (28 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ripeto tu sei arbitro in queste scelte, ma non puoi impedire che chi non è coinvolto di dica come la vede veramente......
> Bruja


Ragazzi ho scritto qui per questo. Adoro il fatto di potermi confrontare con voi. Adoro la vostra sincerità ed il vostro conivolgimento in qualcosa che non vi tocca direttamente. Mi state aiutando molto a soffrire di meno.

Grazie.


----------



## Iris (28 Maggio 2007)

E faglielo fare 'sto tatuaggio!!!
Le sigarette però che se le compri da sola!!!
A parte gli scherzi...questa situazione è patetica...


----------



## Deng (28 Maggio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Eh già.....tra poco ti dirà "Ti lascio perchè ti amo troppo".....
> Deng, ma tu credi davero a quello che scrivi?



Non so più in cosa credere... ma non posso pensare che lei possa cambiare così tanto in così poco tempo e non mi rassegno a perderla senza lottare


----------



## Iris (28 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Non so più in cosa credere... ma non posso pensare che lei possa cambiare così tanto in così poco tempo e non mi rassegno a perderla senza lottare


 Te la perdi? Ma beato te..questa sta benissimo...
Sarò sincera, se non te la tieni te, non credo che se la prenda qualcun altro...
I collleghi sono tutti cuor di leone con le donne sposate...ma quando diventano libere...prendono il fugone!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (28 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Rimane il fatto che lei è sincera con me e questo non è da tutti... Se la situazione dovesse peggiorare ulteriormente non sarò certo così morbido...


 
E qui ti sbagli e di grosso, caro amico.
E te lo dice una che ha tradito tra 2000 complessi di colpa e che poi ha chiuso proprio perché l'adulterio le era insostenibile.

lei non ti parla perché è SINCERA. Magari.

Lei ti parla perché così tu le possa dare il VIA LIBERA di comportarsi come piu' le aggrada (cioé , male).

E' una strategia chiarissima e anche parecchio infantile.

Sbagli anche pensando che andandotene lei ti tradisca, rimanendo, invece no.

Non lo dico per darti addosso, ma per farti aprire gli occhi. Ovvio che tu voglia salvare la tua famiglia, ci mancherebbe, ma tua moglie mi sembra del tutto assente al momento come compagna responsabile. Che vada o non vada a letto con un altro mi sembra una minuscola appendice ad un problema ben piu' grave (anche se comprendo che tu non la vedo così...ma fidati).

Bacio!


----------



## Deng (28 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E qui ti sbagli e di grosso, caro amico.
> E te lo dice una che ha tradito tra 2000 complessi di colpa e che poi ha chiuso proprio perché l'adulterio le era insostenibile.
> 
> lei non ti parla perché è SINCERA. Magari.
> ...


Pensi quindi che la mia speranza che questa crisi, così come è arrivata, passerà e tutto tornerà come prima è del tutto vana?


----------



## Verena67 (28 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Pensi quindi che la mia speranza che questa crisi, così come è arrivata, passerà e tutto tornerà come prima è del tutto vana?


 
la verità è che la crisi in cui tua moglie è precipitata richiede una elaborazione complessa, un percorso interiore di crescita che non è alla portata di tutti, sarò sincera. Sento continuamente di persone (uomini e donne) che in questa crisi ci si perdono e vi trascinano famiglie, figli, certezze lavorative, etc., e di altri che invece elaborano l'accaduto e lo usano per crescere come individui e come partner, tornando in famiglia piu' responsabili di prima.

Non la conosco abbastanza per fare una PROGNOSI su quale delle due strade lei prenderà, a questo - forse - puoi rispondere tu.

La verità pero' è che non conosciamo mai veramente nemmeno noi stessi, a quali estremi possiamo arrivare, figuriamoci gli altri... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Resta il fatto che puoi sicuramente agire di rimessa cercando di chiudere la stalla, ma sul fatto che i buoi scappino o meno non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco....ribadisco che il problema non è il suo tradimento sessuale (per quanto possa ferirti) ma la sua disponibilità a continuare ad investire sul vostro progetto matrimoniale!

Bacio!


----------



## La Lupa (28 Maggio 2007)

Saggissima Verena!

Saggissime tutte!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Deng... sorry, ma non ti vedo messo bene.
E lei è una stronza.

Siete d'accordo che è una stronza?
Ma vaffanculo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi sa che non ti resta che sperare che il collega ce l'abbia piccolo e sia un incapace.

Che ne dite ragazze?
Voi che c'avete più esperienza di me sulle fuitine... e se una tipo 'sta stronza è lì che pensa di trasformarsi in una mangiatrice di uomini e si vede già desiderata e bramata da orde di impiegati infoiati... alla prima resa dei conti si becca un incapace... è sufficiente come lezione?
Ci torna a casuccia sua a far l'uncinetto?

ps: scusa Deng, è una curiosità che va al di là della tua storia...


----------



## Old Angel (28 Maggio 2007)

Come già detto la tua storia è molto simile all'inizio della mia, ora come ora proverei anche a un occhio per occhio o almeno farglielo credere, mia moglie ragionava come la tua ma stranamente era morbosamente gelosa.....forse la paura di perderti e non perchè te ne vai via, perchè sa che non lo farai, ma perderti per un altra.....è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## Deng (28 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che ne dite ragazze?
> Voi che c'avete più esperienza di me sulle fuitine... e se una tipo 'sta stronza è lì che pensa di trasformarsi in una mangiatrice di uomini e si vede già desiderata e bramata da orde di impiegati infoiati... alla prima resa dei conti si becca un incapace... è sufficiente come lezione?
> Ci torna a casuccia sua a far l'uncinetto?
> 
> ps: scusa Deng, è una curiosità che va al di là della tua storia...


Nessun problema, ma una cosa è certa, a casa a fare l'uncinetto non ci torna, non CON ME.

Sarò anche una mozzarella, ma c'è un limite a tutto...


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> la verità è che la crisi in cui tua moglie è precipitata richiede una elaborazione complessa, un percorso interiore di crescita che non è alla portata di tutti, sarò sincera. Sento continuamente di persone (uomini e donne) che in questa crisi ci si perdono e vi trascinano famiglie, figli, certezze lavorative, etc., e di altri che invece elaborano l'accaduto e lo usano per crescere come individui e come partner, tornando in famiglia piu' responsabili di prima.
> 
> Non la conosco abbastanza per fare una PROGNOSI su quale delle due strade lei prenderà, a questo - forse - puoi rispondere tu.
> 
> ...


Giustissimo Vere!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





La cosa più grave è l'atteggiamento di rifiuto, anche violento, a qualsiasi tipo di analisi.
Non vuol vedere, o meglio, vuol far finta di non vedere ed ammettere, ciò che sa benissimo esser sbagliato!

Una bella scrollatrina alle sue sicurezze sul tuo esserci comunque e con animo disponibile è l'unico modo per capire quanto ci fa o quanto ci è!


----------



## Deng (28 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Come già detto la tua storia è molto simile all'inizio della mia, ora come ora proverei anche a un occhio per occhio o almeno farglielo credere, mia moglie ragionava come la tua ma stranamente era morbosamente gelosa.....forse la paura di perderti e non perchè te ne vai via, perchè sa che non lo farai, ma perderti per un altra.....è un altro paio di maniche.


Ti dirò... tra le altre cose mi ha anche detto: "Ma non c'è una collega carina che lavora con te? Così mi sento meno in colpa..." Forse era solo un bluff... o forse no... quanto mi sento stupido...


----------



## Old Ari (28 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Ti dirò... tra le altre cose mi ha anche detto: "Ma non c'è una collega carina che lavora con te? Così mi sento meno in colpa..." Forse era solo un bluff... o forse no... quanto mi sento stupido...


Miiiiiiiii ma questa è una bella gara a chi vuole far finta di non vedere.....


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Capisco perfettamente questa crisi "di mezz'età" che lei sta vivendo (ad avvalorarla, tra l'altro, il fatto che mi abbia detto che vorrebbe cominciare a fumare e farsi un tatuaggio, ma non che credo che poi lo farà veramente). Il problema è che lei se ne rende conto, ma sta troppo bene così per rinunciarci.
> 
> Ormai vi sarete fatti l'idea che io sia una mozzarella, e magari avete anche ragione, ma il motivo per cui sono accomodante è che credo che se io dovessi andarmene o buttarla fuori poi lei sarebbe tentata di tradirmi sul serio, per farmela pagare e per scaricare su di me la colpa del tutto. Se invece le mostro il mio disappunto senza esagerare non credo che farà l'irreparabile. Io la amo, amo mio figlio e spero che la situazione si sistemi col tempo (non troppo però!).
> 
> Rimane il fatto che lei è sincera con me e questo non è da tutti... Se la situazione dovesse peggiorare ulteriormente non sarò certo così morbido...


 
okkio...guarda che tua moglie ti racconta SOLO PER ALLEGGERIRE I suoi SENSI DI COLPA.

Non per essere onoesta con te, diversamente l'avrebbe pianata da un pezzo...

crisi di mezza età e ti chiede il permesso della sigaretta e del tatuaggio? ma stiamo all'asilo mariuccia? Deng?!!


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Ti dirò... tra le altre cose mi ha anche detto: "Ma non c'è una collega carina che lavora con te? Così mi sento meno in colpa..." Forse era solo un bluff... o forse no... quanto mi sento stupido...


Ecco...io sono tendenzialmente un non violento, ma se sentissi certe frasi dalla mia donna rischierei di far partire una doppia sberla


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Maggio 2007)

*il mitico*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Ecco...io sono tendenzialmente un non violento, ma se sentissi certe frasi dalla mia donna rischierei di far partire una doppia sberla


 

ceffone con andata e ritorno... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






cosi fa a meno di farsi il tatuaggio e diventa grande in automatico.


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ceffone con andata e ritorno...


Esatto micia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  mano aperta sulla prima guancia, dorso sulla seconda  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Perchè questo vuol dire cercarsela


----------



## La Lupa (28 Maggio 2007)

Ma andate a cagare.

Glie l'ho scritto 200 pagino fa di pigliare a schiaffoni tutti e voi avete fatto il bignami de "Dei delitti e delle pene".


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma andate a cagare.
> 
> Glie l'ho scritto 200 pagino fa di pigliare a schiaffoni tutti e voi avete fatto il bignami de "Dei delitti e delle pene".
































Ricorda, c'è un tempo per ogni cosa...200 pagine fa era troppo presto, ora la misura è colma


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Maggio 2007)

*MM,*

lo ceffone è un qualcosa di simbolico secondo me.


Se parte il malrovescio significa che il sangue scorre.

E' vero che è questione di temperamento, ma lo schiaffone in amore ci sta.


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lo ceffone è un qualcosa di simbolico secondo me.
> 
> 
> Se parte il malrovescio significa che il sangue scorre.
> ...


Dato (e ricevuto) con parsimonia...direi proprio di si


----------



## Deng (28 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ecco...io sono tendenzialmente un non violento, ma se sentissi certe frasi dalla mia donna rischierei di far partire una doppia sberla


Lo dicevo anch'io ma, a rischio di apparire scontato e ripetitivo, non riesco ad essere troppo deciso con lei per mio figlio.

Mio padre ha lasciato mia madre quando avevo 6 anni e quello che chiedevo al mio matrimonio era soprattutto stabilità per me ed i miei figli...

Non riesco ad immaginare di svegliarmi senza vederlo o di non sentirlo chiamare "Papà" con la voce spaventata alle 2 di notte, salvo poi sorridere e riaddormentarsi tranquillo quando mi vede e sente la mia mano rassicurante che lo accarezza...

E' ancora molto piccolo e non sopporterei che chiamasse papà un'altro e magari si dimenticasse di me... o che mi consideri un SECONDO papà...

Allora voi mi direte: "OK, allora  fatti umiliare e sopporta tutto questo!". Il fatto è che non sopporterei di essere tradito un'altra volta, lo ha già fatto mio padre, e da quando è uscito dalla porta più di vent'anni fa non l'ho più rivisto, anche se avevo ancora bisogno di lui... 

Lo so che non potete avere una risposta a questo. Scusatemi ma ormai mi sono allontanato dagli amici per lei e non posso confidarmi con nessuno. Ho bisogno di sfogarmi. Scusatemi...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Maggio 2007)

Paradossalmente se li piglia tutti a schiaffoni... si ritroveranno ancora piu' uniti nel dolore 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' il paradosso dell'amore tormentato Liala


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Lo dicevo anch'io ma, a rischio di apparire scontato e ripetitivo, non riesco ad essere troppo deciso con lei per mio figlio.
> 
> Mio padre ha lasciato mia madre quando avevo 6 anni e quello che chiedevo al mio matrimonio era soprattutto stabilità per me ed i miei figli...
> 
> ...


Ti capisco e rispetto i motivi del tuo controllo. Ma se posso azzardare, credo che alla lunga questa situazione possa degradare proprio il rapporto con tuo figlio. Se tua moglie rende impossibile la prosecuzione di un rapporto d'amore, tu dovrai trarne le conseguenze. Le responsabilità del fallimento del proggetto di vita saranno solo sue, e tuo figlio dovrà capirlo quando sarà più grande. E poi, nel caso avresti tutti i diritti di vederlo regolarmente in caso di separazione.
Ma da ciò che scrivi, penso che l'unica possibilità di salvare il matrimonio sia agire con grande forza verso tua moglie. Certe frasi e atteggiamenti non si possono accettare da un partner. E non parlo di vuoto orgoglio, parlo di rispetto verso se stessi.


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Paradossalmente se li piglia tutti a schiaffoni... si ritroveranno ancora piu' uniti nel dolore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esatto. Forse lei inconsciamente cerca una sana razione di ceffoni. Magari poi si scorda il collega


----------



## Lettrice (28 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto. Forse lei inconsciamente cerca una sana razione di ceffoni. Magari poi si scorda il collega


dici? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Perche' io intendevo unita nel dolore col collega... ma potrebbe essere anche il contrario... il fatto e' che questa donna mi sa' tabnto di indecisa... chiede acqua ma vuole pane... qualunque cosa fai sbagli


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> dici?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi da l'idea che con una come lei funzionerebbero alla perfezione i metodi taoisti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Rafforzare l'opposto di quel che si vuole ottenere.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Sono sempre validi, ma con certi individui l'effetto addirittura si amplifica.


----------



## Bruja (28 Maggio 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> dici?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se è indecisa è un'indecisa mirata!!!....
Quello che penso di lei l'ho scrittpo, l'ho ribadito e lo confermo vuole fare la Rommel del tradimento solo che se continua, per buono, buono, buono che sia Deng, le resterà solo il deserto perchè una volpe di una così non sa che farsene ...
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se è indecisa è un'indecisa mirata!!!....
> Quello che penso di lei l'ho scrittpo, l'ho ribadito e lo confermo vuole fare la Rommel del tradimento solo che se continua, per buono, buono, buono che sia Deng, le resterà solo il deserto perchè una volpe di una così non sa che farsene ...
> Bruja


Ogni Rommel prima o poi trova il suo El Alamein


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Lo dicevo anch'io ma, a rischio di apparire scontato e ripetitivo, non riesco ad essere troppo deciso con lei per mio figlio.
> 
> Mio padre ha lasciato mia madre quando avevo 6 anni e quello che chiedevo al mio matrimonio era soprattutto stabilità per me ed i miei figli...
> 
> ...


Scusami deng ma queste son BALLE!!!

Proprio perchè hai vissuto sulla tua pelle l'abbandono, potresti mai farlo TU a TUO figlio?

Non credo proprio...

Quindi non "usare" lui come scusa o come paravento per giustificare la tua attuale confusione e debolezza nei suoi confronti.

E' proprio per amor suo che se vuoi salvare il salvabile devi prendere posizione ORA... a star fermi nelle sabbie mobili si affonda uguale, magari più lentamente, ma si affonda!


----------



## Verena67 (28 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che ne dite ragazze?
> Voi che c'avete più esperienza di me sulle fuitine... e se una tipo 'sta stronza è lì che pensa di trasformarsi in una mangiatrice di uomini e si vede già desiderata e bramata da orde di impiegati infoiati... alla prima resa dei conti si becca un incapace... è sufficiente come lezione?
> Ci torna a casuccia sua a far l'uncinetto?
> 
> ps: scusa Deng, è una curiosità che va al di là della tua storia...


Grazie cara 

	
	
		
		
	


	





pero', no, secondo me se si becca un incapace va alla ricerca di un articolo migliore. Non vedo in lei, al momento, la potenzialità di ELABORARE la crisi in modo costruttivo, ma solo la voglia di dissociarsi dalle sue responsabilità di moglie e madre!

Baci!


----------



## Old mr.perfect (28 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scusami deng ma queste son BALLE!!!
> 
> *Proprio perchè hai vissuto sulla tua pelle* l'abbandono, potresti mai farlo TU a TUO figlio?
> 
> ...


per il divagarmi mi scuso
ma esempio va trattato
molti figli di genitori infedeli provocano ad altrui persone infedeltà
provar sulla propria pelle terribili situazioni, purtroppo, ben poco significa evitar d'infliggerre l'egual situazion terribile


----------



## La Lupa (28 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Lo so che non potete avere una risposta a questo. Scusatemi ma ormai *mi sono allontanato dagli amici per lei* e non posso confidarmi con nessuno. Ho bisogno di sfogarmi. Scusatemi...


Ma non ti devi scusare di niente Deng!
Questo posto serve a quello!

Piuttosto... perchè?

Quello che ti ho evidenziato... in che senso?


----------



## Deng (28 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> per il divagarmi mi scuso
> ma esempio va trattato
> molti figli di genitori infedeli provocano ad altrui persone infedeltà
> provar sulla propria pelle terribili situazioni, purtroppo, ben poco significa evitar d'infliggerre l'egual situazion terribile


Ritieni dunque che il mio comportomento abbia agevolato la creazione di infedeltà?


----------



## Old mr.perfect (28 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Ritieni dunque che il mio comportomento abbia agevolato la creazione di infedeltà?


frainteso forse da te son stato
mio voleva essere riscontro ad affermazioni d'altro utente
sempre a tua completa disposizione per delucidazioni rimango


----------



## Deng (28 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scusami deng ma queste son BALLE!!!
> 
> Proprio perchè hai vissuto sulla tua pelle l'abbandono, potresti mai farlo TU a TUO figlio?
> 
> ...


Ovviamente non abbandonerò mai mio figlio, ma sarò per lui un padre o solo qualcuno che gli hanno DETTO essere suo padre, se mia moglie dovesse ricostruire un rapporto stabile con qualcun'altro? Saranno anche scuse, ma io non ci dormo la notte...


----------



## Verena67 (28 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Ritieni dunque che il mio comportomento abbia agevolato la creazione di infedeltà?



Di solito il tradito non c'entra UN PIFFERO.

Provare per credere 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Old mr.perfect (28 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Di solito il tradito non c'entra UN PIFFERO.
> 
> Provare per credere
> 
> ...


anche tu hai me frainteso
un iscritto ha sottolineato che persona che subisce mai provocherà stesso danno ad altrui
ho conseguentemente espresso mio discordante parere


----------



## Deng (28 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma non ti devi scusare di niente Deng!
> Questo posto serve a quello!
> 
> Piuttosto... perchè?
> ...


Nel senso che ero una persona con tanti amici, poi quando l'ho conosciuta, ho smesso di giocare a calcio e di frequentare gli amici per mia scelta, inizialmente. Poi però, quando ho cercato di tornare a frequentarli, di quando in quando, lei mi ha fatto capire che non le piaceva che io uscissi ed io l'ho accontentata, anche perchè lei rimaneva sempre con me, diceva di stare bene solo con me... fino ad adesso.

Quindi mi sono un pò isolato, sono diventato solo lavoro e famiglia. Mi stava anche bene, amo la mia famiglia, solo che pensavo di essere ricambiato...


----------



## Verena67 (28 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> anche tu hai me frainteso
> un iscritto ha sottolineato che persona che subisce mai provocherà stesso danno ad altrui
> ho conseguentemente espresso mio discordante parere


No, mi riferivo a Deng, al fatto che si chiedeva se poteva reputarsi responsabile dell'infedeltà della moglie...

Bacio!


----------



## Deng (28 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> frainteso forse da te son stato
> mio voleva essere riscontro ad affermazioni d'altro utente
> sempre a tua completa disposizione per delucidazioni rimango


OK. Mi stavo solo chiedendo se avevo contribuito anch'io. Grazie!


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> anche tu hai me frainteso
> un iscritto ha sottolineato che persona che subisce mai provocherà stesso danno ad altrui
> ho conseguentemente espresso mio discordante parere


Casomai di solito è il contrario, purtroppo...ha ragione Mr. P, troppo spesso chi è stato vittima si trasforma in carnefice.


----------



## Old mr.perfect (28 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Nel senso che ero una persona con tanti amici, poi quando l'ho conosciuta, ho smesso di giocare a calcio e di frequentare gli amici per mia scelta, inizialmente. Poi però, quando ho cercato di tornare a frequentarli, di quando in quando, lei mi ha fatto capire che non le piaceva che io uscissi ed io l'ho accontentata, anche perchè lei rimaneva sempre con me, diceva di stare bene solo con me... fino ad adesso.
> 
> Quindi mi sono un pò isolato, sono diventato solo lavoro e famiglia. Mi stava anche bene, amo la mia famiglia, solo che pensavo di essere ricambiato...


grosso sbaglio il tuo è stato
amar non significa segregazione
limiti certamente esistono
non vanno "scollinati"
questo è l'importante


----------



## Old mr.perfect (28 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> No, mi riferivo a Deng, al fatto che si chiedeva se poteva reputarsi responsabile dell'infedeltà della moglie...
> 
> Bacio!


i traditi mai son responsabili delle infedeltà
nessun obbligo d'esser tenuti se ai nostri compagni non gustiamo
scelta e possibilità loro han di lasciarci per in cerca d'altra persona andare
l'importante è il rispetto di quest'ultima cronologia


----------



## La Lupa (28 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Nel senso che ero una persona con tanti amici, poi quando l'ho conosciuta, ho smesso di giocare a calcio e di frequentare gli amici per mia scelta, inizialmente. Poi però, quando ho cercato di tornare a frequentarli, di quando in quando, lei mi ha fatto capire che non le piaceva che io uscissi ed io l'ho accontentata, anche perchè lei rimaneva sempre con me, diceva di stare bene solo con me... fino ad adesso.
> 
> Quindi mi sono un pò isolato, sono diventato solo lavoro e famiglia. Mi stava anche bene, amo la mia famiglia, solo che pensavo di essere ricambiato...


Deng... te l'ho chiesto per scrupolo ma avrei potuto scrivertelo io stessa quello hai raccontato.

Tu ti sei sposato una piaga.
Una cozza succhia-vita.

Per carità, c'è della connivenza eh, perchè le tipe così si possono accozzare solo a dei Deng come te.

Scusa, non ti sto prendendo in giro, credimi, ma penso sinceramente che siate una coppia perfetta.

E il simbionte, dei due, mi sa che non è lei.


----------



## Iris (28 Maggio 2007)

*Deng*



Deng ha detto:


> Ovviamente non abbandonerò mai mio figlio, ma sarò per lui un padre o solo qualcuno che gli hanno DETTO essere suo padre, se mia moglie dovesse ricostruire un rapporto stabile con qualcun'altro? Saranno anche scuse, ma io non ci dormo la notte...


 
Stai correndo Deng...io ritengo che tu debba calmarti.
quella che è fuori di testa è lei...rimani stabile. Non perderai l'affetto di tuo figlio.
Ma separa le due cose; te lo stiamo dicendo tutti, anch se in modalità e con toni diversi: se le dai spago ( cioè assecondi il  suo patetico comportamento da impiegata in piena crisi ormonale ), rafforzi in lei l'idea di poter fare ciò che vuole.
La stupida (scusa ma non è un'aquila tua moglie), sta facendo i capriccetti da diva.
Ma porca miseria, è che sarà mai ?sto collega il primo che la corteggia?
Parrebbe di si...perchè se ci fosse abituata non farebbe tante storie...e soprattutto non te lo direbbe!
Dammi retta, sii fermo. Per come la vedo io le passa la mattana.
e tu ti terrai questo capolavoro di femmina...


----------



## Deng (28 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Deng... te l'ho chiesto per scrupolo ma avrei potuto scrivertelo io stessa quello hai raccontato.
> 
> Tu ti sei sposato una piaga.
> Una cozza succhia-vita.
> ...


So che hai ragione. So che posso sembrare un smidollato. Se mi conoscessi però sapresti che non è così. E non lo dico per dire. I miei amici spesso mi hanno detto: "Ma cosa ti ha fatto questa ragazza?". Il problema è che non lo so neanch'io...


----------



## Iris (28 Maggio 2007)

*Deng*

Continui a non capire.....


----------



## Deng (28 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Stai correndo Deng...io ritengo che tu debba calmarti.
> quella che è fuori di testa è lei...rimani stabile. Non perderai l'affetto di tuo figlio.
> Ma separa le due cose; te lo stiamo dicendo tutti, anch se in modalità e con toni diversi: se le dai spago ( cioè assecondi il  suo patetico comportamento da impiegata in piena crisi ormonale ), rafforzi in lei l'idea di poter fare ciò che vuole.
> La stupida (scusa ma non è un'aquila tua moglie), sta facendo i capriccetti da diva.
> ...


Ti giuro che c'è una parte di me che dice che sarebbe meglio perderla... ma non ce la faccio...


----------



## Bruja (28 Maggio 2007)

*Deng*



Deng ha detto:


> So che hai ragione. So che posso sembrare un smidollato. Se mi conoscessi però sapresti che non è così. E non lo dico per dire. I miei amici spesso mi hanno detto: "Ma cosa ti ha fatto questa ragazza?". Il problema è che non lo so neanch'io...


 
Quando lo saprai sarà lei a smettere di farlo..... per te vale la solita frase, niente e nessuno può imporci ciò che non vogliamo, non è lei il problema, lei fa la sua parte, meschina ma sua, sei tu che devi deciderti.  Se in questo stato stai male e non fai nulla per cambiarlo, significa che hai deciso di sopportarlo.
Parlo da donna ma che stima potrei avere di un compagno che posso abbindolare a mio piacere???
Bruja


----------



## Old mr.perfect (28 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Ti giuro che c'è una parte di me che dice che sarebbe meglio perderla... ma non ce la faccio...


sbaglio forse è il mio
ma succube di lei ti leggo


----------



## Verena67 (28 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Ti giuro che c'è una parte di me che dice che sarebbe meglio perderla... ma non ce la faccio...


 
piu' fai così, piu' ti "accozzi" (neologismo da COZZA ATTACCATA ALLO SCOGLIO), piu' la perdi...è matematica!

Bacio!


----------



## Old mr.perfect (28 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quando lo saprai sarà lei a smettere di farlo..... per te vale la solita frase, niente e nessuno può imporci ciò che non vogliamo, non è lei il problema, lei fa la sua parte, meschina ma sua, sei tu che devi deciderti. Se in questo stato stai male e non fai nulla per cambiarlo, significa che hai deciso di sopportarlo.
> Parlo da donna ma che stima potrei avere di un compagno che *posso abbindolare a* *mio piacere???*
> Bruja


sagge parole le tue
ma convenienza donne trovano in questi soggetti
burattini più che esseri umani


----------



## Bruja (28 Maggio 2007)

*mr.perfect*



mr.perfect ha detto:


> sbaglio forse è il mio
> ma succube di lei ti leggo


 
Pleonasmo perfetto.
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (28 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> So che hai ragione. So che posso sembrare un smidollato. Se mi conoscessi però sapresti che non è così. E non lo dico per dire. I miei amici spesso mi hanno detto: "Ma cosa ti ha fatto questa ragazza?". Il problema è che non lo so neanch'io...


Magari non smidollato, ma poco maturo?

Non si può permettere a nessuno di annientare la propria vita... probabilmente hai peccato di ingenuità, pensando di andare incontro ad una vita alla Disney (consolati che siete qualche miliardo al mondo) che adesso si sta rivelando una commediola porno-soft da cinema di provincia.

Ma lei, l'amata mogliettina, mi sa che di ingenuità ne ha avuta pochina.

Ha lavorato bene, ti ha modellato come le pareva e mò che s'è assestata per benino fa scattare il piano B.

La tua vita, pensa lei, te la tieni così come ti dico io, la mia me la ridisegno.
_(che son diec'anni che mi faccio due coglioni così di te, tua madre e il tuo lavoro...)_ ***

Quanto è che siete insieme?



* liberissima personale interpretazione in stile Lupa.


----------



## Iris (28 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Ti giuro che c'è una parte di me che dice che sarebbe meglio perderla... ma non ce la faccio...


 
Se prevale quella parte, vuol dire che sei rinsavito. Sarà difficile...ma vedrai che sganciata la zavorra ti sentirai meglio.

Se prevale la tendenza "Cozza scoglio", te la tieni...e non ti lamentare più..
Con noi puoi farlo però, siamo qui per questo


----------



## Iris (28 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Magari non smidollato, ma poco maturo?
> 
> Non si può permettere a nessuno di annientare la propria vita... probabilmente hai peccato di ingenuità, pensando di andare incontro ad una vita alla Disney (consolati che siete qualche miliardo al mondo) che adesso si sta rivelando una commediola porno-soft da cinema di provincia.
> 
> ...


Secondo l'interpretazione di Iris, questa donna non ha un piano...altrimenti non farebbe tanto rumore... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Questa ha visto unpaio di pantaloni, e si è emozionata...evidentemente è la prima volta!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (28 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> .
> 
> Ha lavorato bene, ti ha modellato come le pareva e mò che s'è assestata per benino fa scattare il piano B.
> 
> ...


Con l'aria di sparar cazzate, come al solito dici profondissime verità 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Baciotto Lupotta!


----------



## Deng (28 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Magari non smidollato, ma poco maturo?
> 
> Non si può permettere a nessuno di annientare la propria vita... probabilmente hai peccato di ingenuità, pensando di andare incontro ad una vita alla Disney (consolati che siete qualche miliardo al mondo) che adesso si sta rivelando una commediola porno-soft da cinema di provincia.
> 
> ...


Sono proprio circa 10 anni che stiamo insieme...

Non credo che abbia pianificato niente. Io ho sbagliato a permetterle di annullare la mia vita, ma mi sono sempre comportato con il fine di renderla felice. Ovvio che ho sbagliato. Ovvio che mi ci sono cacciato in questa situazione. Ovvio che non è facile uscirne... almeno per me.


----------



## Deng (28 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Secondo l'interpretazione di Iris, questa donna non ha un piano...altrimenti non farebbe tanto rumore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Penso anch'io che sia così. Ma non mi fa stare meglio. Oggi mi ha detto che lui ci ha provato, ma che lei gli ha risposto di non farsi strane idee perchè è sposata e con un figlio... Lui c'è rimasto male, anche se credo che non si fermerà...

Stranamente non mi sento sollevato... Lei ha agito bene, come mi aveva detto che avrebbe fatto nel caso lui ci provasse... ma non so perchè ma non mi sento tranquillo lo stesso...


----------



## La Lupa (28 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Sono proprio circa 10 anni che stiamo insieme...
> 
> Non credo che abbia pianificato niente. Io ho sbagliato a permetterle di annullare la mia vita, ma mi sono sempre comportato con il fine di renderla felice. Ovvio che ho sbagliato. Ovvio che mi ci sono cacciato in questa situazione. Ovvio che non è facile uscirne... almeno per me.


Sì Deng, credimi, non ti scrivo con cattiveria e sono certa della tua buona fede.

Purtroppo quando ci si guarda in queste situazioni, la spietatezza della verità è necessaria.

Il mio pianificato si riferiva al "formato famiglia" del mulino bianco.

Non penso che la tua signora abbia pensato a priori cosa avrebbe fatto "poi".

Ma che avesse come target quello della famiglia tipo, con te completamente incastrato nel ruolo mi spiace, ma ce la vedo proprio.

Io quasi me la figuro... dai... tipina sveglia... un sacco di moine solo nell'intimità o davanti ai parenti... lacrima facile ogni volta che hai parlato di qualcosa che non fosse lei... grida isteriche se non si fa quello che lei decide e poi dinuovo due moine così tu pensi che in fin dei conti hai preso la decisione giusta... gli amici, frequenatate solo quelli di lei... o no, peggio, solo sua sorella e il marito...

Si chiamano donne.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





*Queste* donne mettono su famiglia perchè gli hanno detto che si deve fare.

Spesso la subiscono (gravidanze comprese) e ad un certo punto, quando sono più o meno certe di avere tutto sotto controllo, se ne escono serene con la loro vera natura. Di stronze.

Ho esagerato?


----------



## Old Ari (28 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì Deng, credimi, non ti scrivo con cattiveria e sono certa della tua buona fede.
> 
> Purtroppo quando ci si guarda in queste situazioni, la spietatezza della verità è necessaria.
> 
> ...


Lupa,
è per questo che io non ho famiglia?


----------



## Verena67 (28 Maggio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Lupa,
> è per questo che io non ho famiglia?


TEMO FORTEMENTE DI SI'


----------



## Verena67 (28 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Si chiamano donne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non è che tutte siano stronze, e' che questo ha passato il convento in termini di modelli sociali. Solo che poi ci si rende conto che ehy, voglio il modello nuovo!
Qualcuna ci arriva prima, qualcuna dopo, qualcuna (per sua fortuna, e quella del marito) mai!!!

bacio!


----------



## Old Angel (28 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì Deng, credimi, non ti scrivo con cattiveria e sono certa della tua buona fede.
> 
> Purtroppo quando ci si guarda in queste situazioni, la spietatezza della verità è necessaria.
> 
> ...


Wooow hai descritto mia moglie


----------



## Old Angel (28 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Ti dirò... tra le altre cose mi ha anche detto: "Ma non c'è una collega carina che lavora con te? Così mi sento meno in colpa..." Forse era solo un bluff... o forse no... quanto mi sento stupido...



Si si le diceva anche a me ste cose.....ma poi le scenate di gelosia (che lei nega) le ho viste solo io.


----------



## Deng (28 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì Deng, credimi, non ti scrivo con cattiveria e sono certa della tua buona fede.
> 
> Purtroppo quando ci si guarda in queste situazioni, la spietatezza della verità è necessaria.
> 
> ...


Spero che non sia così. Lo spero con tutto il cuore.


----------



## La Lupa (28 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non è che tutte siano stronze, e' che questo ha passato il convento in termini di modelli sociali. Solo che poi ci si rende conto che ehy, voglio il modello nuovo!
> Qualcuna ci arriva prima, qualcuna dopo, qualcuna (per sua fortuna, e quella del marito) mai!!!
> 
> bacio!


Vero?

Per carità, lo so che generalizzo... non usciamo a dire ma io no... ma io così... colà... purtroppo io ne conosco a quintalate di situazioni simili.

E' anche vero che c'è della connivenza... è per quello che qualche pagina fa dicevo a Deng che sono una coppia riuscita!

Cioè, quel tipo di donna si azzecca ad un tipo d'uomo adatto.

Così come, ribaltando la situazione, la tipa magari un pò insicura, convinta che il ruolo della donna sia quello materno/infermieristico facilmente si becca degli stronzi formato gigante che le fanno patire le pene dell'inferno.

Infatti, quando sento lamentarsi le persone delle serie: ma tutti/e io li/le becco gli/le stronzi/e?

Penso: sì!
Perchè sei terreno fertile!


----------



## Deng (28 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Si si le diceva anche a me ste cose.....ma poi le scenate di gelosia (che lei nega) le ho viste solo io.


Devo dire la verità. Le donne adesso non mi interessano e se dovesse andare male questa storia non so se mi interesseranno più...

Però quando le ho detto che forse è meglio se ricomincio ad uscire con gli amici di vecchia data per sfogarmi e per stressarla (così dice lei, IO la stresso) di meno ha cambiato tono... magari è un segnale...


----------



## Old Angel (28 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Devo dire la verità. Le donne adesso non mi interessano e se dovesse andare male questa storia non so se mi interesseranno più...
> 
> Però quando le ho detto che forse è meglio se ricomincio ad uscire con gli amici di vecchia data per sfogarmi e per stressarla (così dice lei, IO la stresso) di meno ha cambiato tono... magari è un segnale...


Tu digli....Ok famo la coppia aperta, però ricorda che è una lama a doppio taglio se trovo quella giusta.....ciao ciao


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Ovviamente non abbandonerò mai mio figlio, ma sarò per lui un padre o solo qualcuno che gli hanno DETTO essere suo padre, se mia moglie dovesse ricostruire un rapporto stabile con qualcun'altro? Saranno anche scuse, ma io non ci dormo la notte...


1.Deng...ma credi che un bambino possa sostituire la figura di un padre come fosse una lavatrice?


2. Riesci ad attribuire ad un qualsiasi che tua moglie si porta a letto, una forza superiore al tuo ruolo di padre?

Deng...il mio tono è affettuoso, ma io vedo un uomo vittima di una profonda insicurezza..e nel ruolo di compagno, e nel suo ruolo di padre, forse dovresti rafforzarti di piu'...non sei piu' quel bimbo che è stato a sua volta abbandonato, sei un uomo, adulto e responsabile...e se non te la prendi tu la forza,andando a smuovere quelle antiche paure... nesssuno te la puo' regalare.


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Maggio 2007)

> Però quando le ho detto che forse è meglio se ricomincio ad uscire con gli amici di vecchia data per sfogarmi e per stressarla (così dice lei, IO la stresso) di meno ha cambiato tono... magari è un segnale...


[/QUOTE]


perchè scusa...è una minaccia uscire con gli amici?


----------



## Deng (28 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> 1.Deng...ma credi che un bambino possa sostituire la figura di un padre come fosse una lavatrice?
> 
> 
> 2. Riesci ad attribuire ad un qualsiasi che tua moglie si porta a letto, una forza superiore al tuo ruolo di padre?
> ...


Lo so. Ho reagito a tutte le prove che la vita mi ha presentato (e ti assicuro che non sono state poche, nè facili) con forza e sicurezza. Ho sempre guardato avanti con fiducia.

Adesso però pensavo fosse iniziata la discesa... Che le lotte fossero terminate... Che potevo guardarmi indietro e dire: "Ma che bravo che sono stato. Guarda da dove sono partito e dove sono arrivato...". Solo che sta crollando tutto e mi ritrovo solo ed insicuro, come non sono mai stato da quel giorno in cui mio padre è uscito dalla porta... Non mi riconosco più...


----------



## Deng (28 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> perchè scusa...è una minaccia uscire con gli amici?


Io non l'ho detto con quel tono, ma la sua risposta "Fai quello che vuoi" mi ha fatto pensare...


----------



## Old Ari (28 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Io non l'ho detto con quel tono, ma la sua risposta "Fai quello che vuoi" mi ha fatto pensare...


E questo sarebbe un aver cambiato tono.....
Dang, ti prego. Ma davvero....mi sembra che tu non voglia vedere capire ascoltare....
Te lo deve scrivere????


----------



## Deng (28 Maggio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> E questo sarebbe un aver cambiato tono.....
> Dang, ti prego. Ma davvero....mi sembra che tu non voglia vedere capire ascoltare....
> Te lo deve scrivere????


Scusa ma non ho capito cosa intendi dire... ho solo detto che al telefono ho percepito che le darebbe fastidio se io "uscissi da guscio" in cui mi ha (con la mia collaborazione, certo) messo


----------



## Old Ari (28 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Scusa ma non ho capito cosa intendi dire... ho solo detto che al telefono ho percepito che le darebbe fastidio se io "uscissi da guscio" in cui mi ha (con la mia collaborazione, certo) messo


Oh scusa Deng, sopra ho sbagliato ho scritto Dang. Ops, me ne sono accorta ora.
Tornando a nnoi...boh, forse, anzi è certo, tu la conosci meglio.... ma se ad una affermazione che dovrebbe far "tremare" il mio compagno (anche se non ci vedo niente per cui tremare), lui mi rispondesse "Fai quello che vuoi.."...nah sinceramente non ci vedo molto fastidio....più che altro menefreghismo...ma ripeto, tu la conosci meglio


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Scusa ma non ho capito cosa intendi dire... ho solo detto che al telefono ho percepito che le darebbe fastidio se io "uscissi da guscio" in cui mi ha (con la mia collaborazione, certo) messo


deng, caro..okkio che nel guscio ti ci sei messo da solo...chiediti il perchè Deng.

Questa è l'unica domanda che a mio modesto parere ti puo' aiutare.


----------



## Deng (28 Maggio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Oh scusa Deng, sopra ho sbagliato ho scritto Dang. Ops, me ne sono accorta ora.
> Tornando a nnoi...boh, forse, anzi è certo, tu la conosci meglio.... ma se ad una affermazione che dovrebbe far "tremare" il mio compagno (anche se non ci vedo niente per cui tremare), lui mi rispondesse "Fai quello che vuoi.."...nah sinceramente non ci vedo molto fastidio....più che altro menefreghismo...ma ripeto, tu la conosci meglio


Scusa ma forse non mi sono spiegato bene. Io non volevo assolutamente "farla tremare". Le ho solo detto, in un momento di sconforto, che avevo bisogno degli amici per superare questa cosa. Ho chiaramente percepito che le darebbe fastidio, forse perchè sa di essere nel torto e non vuole che io racconti il suo comportamento, forse perchè non vuole che io cambi modo di vivere. Non ho percepito disinteresse, ma timore che io reagisca...


----------



## Old Ari (28 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Scusa ma forse non mi sono spiegato bene. Io non volevo assolutamente "farla tremare". Le ho solo detto, in un momento di sconforto, che avevo bisogno degli amici per superare questa cosa. Ho chiaramente percepito che le darebbe fastidio, forse perchè sa di essere nel torto e non vuole che io racconti il suo comportamento, forse perchè non vuole che io cambi modo di vivere. Non ho percepito disinteresse, ma timore che io reagisca...


Miiii Deng, va bene, indipendentemente da come ti sei espersso tu e dal perchè (questo non conta, non è il tuo comportamento in discussione), ma il problema è come e perchè lei ha reagito e reagisce in questo modo e con queste dinamiche nel vostro rapporto.
Anche adesso che hai descritto meglio la cosa....Ma ti rendi conto che nelle sue reazioni non c'è traccia di interesse per te, perchè tu rimanga ecc..
C'è interesse perchè tu non racconti ai tuoi fidati amici la situazione, perchè tu non le rovini il suo "bel" modo di vivere....
Ti pare uan cosa migliore del disinteresse???
E' uguale se non peggio


----------



## Iris (28 Maggio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Lupa,
> è per questo che io non ho famiglia?


Ari, placati, hai solo 28 anni...se non sei ancora sposata ringrazia dio...c'hai tempo...
O santo Dio


----------



## Iris (28 Maggio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Miiii Deng, va bene, indipendentemente da come ti sei espersso tu e dal perchè (questo non conta, non è il tuo comportamento in discussione), ma il problema è come e perchè lei ha reagito e reagisce in questo modo e con queste dinamiche nel vostro rapporto.
> Anche adesso che hai descritto meglio la cosa....Ma ti rendi conto che nelle sue reazioni non c'è traccia di interesse per te, perchè tu rimanga ecc..
> C'è interesse perchè tu non racconti ai tuoi fidati amici la situazione, perchè tu non le rovini il suo "bel" modo di vivere....
> Ti pare uan cosa migliore del disinteresse???
> E' uguale se non peggio


ma dove la trovate tutta questa pazienza?? Sarò io che sono strana?


----------



## Old Ari (28 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ari, placati, hai solo 28 anni...se non sei ancora sposata ringrazia dio...c'hai tempo...
> O santo Dio


Veramente alla mia età sono tutte sposate o conviventi con un bimbo....
certo, poi sui 35 sono tutte separate....


----------



## Old Ari (28 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> ma dove la trovate tutta questa pazienza?? Sarò io che sono strana?


Paziena a fare che?


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Scusa ma forse non mi sono spiegato bene. Io non volevo assolutamente "farla tremare". Le ho solo detto, in un momento di sconforto, che avevo bisogno degli amici per superare questa cosa. Ho chiaramente percepito che le darebbe fastidio, forse perchè sa di essere nel torto e non vuole che io racconti il suo comportamento, forse perchè non vuole che io cambi modo di vivere. Non ho percepito disinteresse, ma timore che io reagisca...


 
Tu stai proiettando una TUA paura su di lei.

è possibile?


----------



## Iris (28 Maggio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Veramente alla mia età sono tutte sposate o conviventi con un bimbo....
> certo, poi sui 35 sono tutte separate....


Dalle parti miei no. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Cambia città


----------



## Iris (28 Maggio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Paziena a fare che?


MI riferivo a Deng. Io solo a sentire descrivere la moglie, mi rompo...


----------



## Old Ari (28 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Dalle parti miei no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caspita Iris, oggi proprio non ti capisco.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Cosa non è dalle parti tue? Non sono tutte sposate o non sono tutte separate?
Sei del sud?


----------



## Deng (28 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Tu stai proiettando una TUA paura su di lei.
> 
> è possibile?


E' da un pò che ho perso la bussola, quindi è possibile che tu abbia ragione...

Nessuno però ha commentato il fatto che ha respinto la corte del collega... non credete che sia un buon segno?


----------



## Old Angel (28 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> E' da un pò che ho perso la bussola, quindi è possibile che tu abbia ragione...
> 
> Nessuno però ha commentato il fatto che ha respinto la corte del collega... non credete che sia un buon segno?


Può essere come può essere che butti sopra un pò di benzina.


----------



## Iris (28 Maggio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Caspita Iris, oggi proprio non ti capisco....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sono di Roma...a 28 anni ancora non sono inguaiate in genere....


----------



## Deng (28 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> MI riferivo a Deng. Io solo a sentire descrivere la moglie, mi rompo...



Con mia moglie ho trascorso tutti i momenti più belli della mia vita. Ha dei difetti, ma io la amo. Chiedo solo che pensi esclusivamente a me (dal punto di vista affettivo-sessuale) e nessun'altro. Adesso non è più quella che era solo fino a poco tempo fa. Se fosse stata così anche allora, non saremmo qui a parlare...


----------



## Iris (28 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Con mia moglie ho trascorso tutti i momenti più belli della mia vita. Ha dei difetti, ma io la amo. Chiedo solo che pensi esclusivamente a me (dal punto di vista affettivo-sessuale) e nessun'altro. Adesso non è più quella che era solo fino a poco tempo fa. Se fosse stata così anche allora, non saremmo qui a parlare...


Perchè hai vissuto solo con lei...


----------



## Old Ari (28 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Con mia moglie ho trascorso tutti i momenti più belli della mia vita. Ha dei difetti, ma io la amo. Chiedo solo che pensi esclusivamente a me (dal punto di vista affettivo-sessuale) e nessun'altro. Adesso non è più quella che era solo fino a poco tempo fa. Se fosse stata così anche allora, non saremmo qui a parlare...


E chi non lo vorrebbe?
E' che tu, continuando a pensare a questa cosa, non guardi quello che realmente stai vivendo.


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (28 Maggio 2007)

trasmettile entusiasmo e non malinconia..

sabato possimo falle una sorpresa.. prenota un w.e. al mare ..lago.. terme... insomma dove potrebbe apprezzare....
La sera cerca un risorantino carino e falle una sorpresa (non deve essere un diamante...un fiore può bastare... anche se il diamante non lo rifiuterebbe  

	
	
		
		
	


	




     ...)


Il figlio??? acc..... dimenticavo...
parenti?? Baby sitter????






Fin da ora!!!! SORRIDI SII POSITIVO...i risultati li vedrai presto...


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Maggio 2007)

fivestars26 ha detto:


> trasmettile entusiasmo e non malinconia..
> 
> sabato possimo falle una sorpresa.. prenota un w.e. al mare ..lago.. terme... insomma dove potrebbe apprezzare....
> La sera cerca un risorantino carino e falle una sorpresa (non deve essere un diamante...un fiore può bastare... anche se il diamante non lo rifiuterebbe
> ...


 
ah bene..ti vedo in forma

tu li hai ottenuti i risultati che prospetti al nostro amico?


----------



## La Lupa (28 Maggio 2007)

fivestars26 ha detto:


> trasmettile entusiasmo e non malinconia..
> 
> sabato possimo falle una sorpresa.. prenota un w.e. al mare ..lago.. terme... insomma dove potrebbe apprezzare....
> La sera cerca un risorantino carino e falle una sorpresa (non deve essere un diamante...un fiore può bastare... anche se il diamante non lo rifiuterebbe
> ...


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (28 Maggio 2007)

*a lupa..*

io sono + terra terra..
sto apprendendo da voi maestri/e... sarà un luuuungo cammino..


----------



## La Lupa (28 Maggio 2007)

fivestars26 ha detto:


> io sono + terra terra..
> sto apprendendo da voi maestri/e... sarà un luuuungo cammino..


Ma... non è questione di essere terra terra... anzi... lì mi pari parecchie spanne da terra.

E' questione di esperienze.

Chiedo perdono, io non ricordo la tua storia, ma da quello che hai scritto immagino tu sia giovane.

Tutto lì.


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (28 Maggio 2007)

lupa,
giovane... intendi....????


----------



## Bruja (28 Maggio 2007)

*Santa pazienza....*

Io sono sempre molto misurata, o almeno ci provo, ma la situazione di Deng mi sembra quella di uno che si è infilato nella galleria, vede che non c'è un lumicino di uscita e prosegue imperterrito invece di fermarsi e pensare se non sia il caso di fare retromarcia!
Certo è che se avesse studiato da diplomatico non gli si affiderebbe alcuna missione per paura che cali le brache prima che sia strettamente necessario.
Insomma questa donna non ha un segnale, un briciolo di autoanalisi, di autocritica, fa e disfa quello che le pare e a lui consegna la colpa di quello che accade. 
Lui che fa? Pensa al bellissimo passato (ne ha avuto altri validi come comparazione?) ed a quello che lei ha elargito generosamente, come se lui fosse stato uno che si opponeva a qualcosa!!!
Sarò la solita malfidente ma qualunque cosa lui pensi starà sempre al palo a cui lei lo ha inchiodato, perchè tanto la speranza è l'ultima a morire, e muore non quando accade ma quando uno così stabilisce che gli stia bene accada, cioè mai! Diventa un cadavere imbalsamato cui guardare per giustificare l'ingoio di qualunque rospo venga propinato!
Sarà che io quando sento odore di astuzia di bassa lega storco il maso ma da quando Deng ha postato, più va e più sento fetore di strumentalizzazione psicologica.
Mi fermo qui perchè so che qualcuno ha suggerito di prenderla ancora con la moine e le carinerie..... credo che sia per certe situazioni che sia stata coniata la frase "dare le perle ai porci"..... senza offesa, ma che se ne fanno se per indole quello che apprezzano è la abbondante sbobba?
Più che mai mi torna in mente la preghiera di Tommaro Moro: "Signore dammi il senso del ridicolo, il resto me lo hai già dato in abbondanza...".
Spiacente se sono sembrata dura, ma preferisco mi si dia della carogna che della medicatrice di cancrene.
Bruja


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (28 Maggio 2007)

bruja..
io insisto sulle carinerie, che non devono essere il mazzo di fiori e stop..ma piuttosto qualcosa che stupisca  e che renda deng diverso agli occhi della sua amata...

 predico male e razzolo peggio... lo so...


----------



## Bruja (28 Maggio 2007)

*Fivestars*



fivestars26 ha detto:


> bruja..
> io insisto sulle carinerie, che non devono essere il mazzo di fiori e stop..ma piuttosto qualcosa che stupisca e che renda deng diverso agli occhi della sua amata...
> 
> predico male e razzolo peggio... lo so...


Guarda che ho capito lo spirito del tuo post, ma come dici bene, forse non sei super partes.....Io mi stupirei se la sua amata si stupisse per qualcosa..... lei quello che vuole lo sa anche se finge di essere confusa, e in quello a cui ambisce dubito sia contemplato il marito!  Ma come sempre, io sono pessimista, magari mi sbaglio...........però meglio tenerne conto come ipotesi!!!
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (28 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Guarda che ho capito lo spirito del tuo post, ma come dici bene, forse non sei super partes.....Io mi stupirei se la sua amata si stupisse per qualcosa..... lei quello che vuole lo sa anche se finge di essere confusa, e in *quello a cui ambisce dubito sia contemplato il marito!* Ma come sempre, io sono pessimista, magari mi sbaglio...........però meglio tenerne conto come ipotesi!!!
> Bruja


Ecco.
Anzi, sarebbe un imprevisto non da poco.


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (28 Maggio 2007)

lupa e bruja..
forse sono lento a capire..
ma consigliate a deng la ritirata???


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (28 Maggio 2007)

cosa fare, cosa faccio, che fare, che faccio...
OGGI NON è facile seguire le discussioni, guardando i titoli


----------



## lilla (28 Maggio 2007)

ipotesi:
se lui le scrivesse, nero su bianco, una lettera con ultimatum?
Tipo: "Cara, ti amo molto, abbiamo costruito tanto insieme, ma se tu ritieni che quetso brivido al cuore che, lo sai, passerò, sia più importante, allora fai la tua scelta, ma sappi che è definitiva." ?
Io continuo a cercare una soluzione per quest'uomo.
Finchè si può, almeno....


----------



## Verena67 (28 Maggio 2007)

lilla ha detto:


> ipotesi:
> se lui le scrivesse, nero su bianco, una lettera con ultimatum?
> Tipo: "Cara, ti amo molto, abbiamo costruito tanto insieme, ma se tu ritieni che quetso brivido al cuore che, lo sai, passerò, sia più importante, allora fai la tua scelta, ma sappi che è definitiva." ?
> Io continuo a cercare una soluzione per quest'uomo.
> Finchè si può, almeno....


 
Francamente, non mi piace l'impostazione e ti dico perché.
Non apre un dialogo costruttivo, rimette a lei il potere ultimo e, non ultimo, è passive - aggressive. 

Secondo me certi dialoghi SERI E FONDAMENTALI sulla vita famigliare vanno affrontati con poche carinerie e molto spirito pratico, senza inutili ultimatum ma con decisione chirurgica a prendere "il toro per le corna".


Bacio!


----------



## lilla (28 Maggio 2007)

Però forse lui dovrebbe rimetterle la responsabilità di fare una scelta visto che pare hce laei se ne voglia lavare le mani!!!
Così anzichè fare l'adolescente si ritrova adulta a decidere della sua vita e non (scusate) di una scopata!


----------



## Verena67 (28 Maggio 2007)

lilla ha detto:


> Però forse lui dovrebbe rimetterle la responsabilità di fare una scelta visto che pare hce laei se ne voglia lavare le mani!!!
> Così anzichè fare l'adolescente si ritrova adulta a decidere della sua vita e non (scusate) di una scopata!



Certo questo è condivisibile! Lei deve comportarsi d'adulta, e lui deve rifiutare "dialoghi" dove lei dice stronzate tipo "Ah sai ci ha provato con me ma non gliel'ho data...ancora"!!!

Pero' rimettere la scelta della loro vita a lei lo trovo ingiusto e destabilizzante. Deng deve metterla di fronte alla necessità di fare una scelta CONDIVISA sul futuro della loro famiglia!!!

bacio!


----------



## Iris (28 Maggio 2007)

Deng si è scelto una donna idiota, poco impegnativa...ora fa i conti con la superficialità che ha sposato.
Sarebbe il caso che crescessero entrambi...se sopporta, e non si sente sufficientemente leso nella sua dignità, noi non possiamo fargli un bel niente.
Ognuno ha la propria soglia di sopportazione,conseguente al valore che attribuisce a se stesso e al proprio ruolo familiare, al concetto stesso di famiglia.
Non è questione di amore...chi ama veramente, di amore consapevole e adulto, in genere, pur soffrendo come un cane, queste cose non le tollera.
Più è elevato il valore che attribuiamo al nostro matrimonio, meno siamo disposti a sopportare che cada nel fango.
Questa la mia opinione, certamente.


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Deng si è scelto una donna idiota, poco impegnativa...ora fa i conti con la superficialità che ha sposato.
> Sarebbe il caso che crescessero entrambi...se sopporta, e non si sente sufficientemente leso nella sua dignità, noi non possiamo fargli un bel niente.
> Ognuno ha la propria soglia di sopportazione,conseguente al valore che attribuisce a se stesso e al proprio ruolo familiare, al concetto stesso di famiglia.
> Non è questione di amore...chi ama veramente, di amore consapevole e adulto, in genere, pur soffrendo come un cane, queste cose non le tollera.
> ...


 

quoto.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quoto.


 
Ave orecchium deve t'eri cacciata?


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> > > Tu hai capito perfettamente il mio stato d'animo e cercare di riconquistarla è esattamente quello che sto cercando di fare. Le ho portato dei fiori, ma non è che abbiano avuto tutto questo successo, mi ha risposto "ormai ci conosciamo da tanto, non è più tempo del romanticismo".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ave orecchium deve t'eri cacciata?


 
Iena, col nonno.


----------



## Old Angel (28 Maggio 2007)

Comunque il vero problema di Deng è che si trova in una situazione di cacca e purtroppo mio malgrado lo capisco benissimo, la situazione che lei non ha fatto un bel niente se non quella di raccontargli alcune cose, c'è solo sentore di tradimento ed è difficile reagire così, perchè non sai che pesci pigliare.


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Maggio 2007)

Angel.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ciao bellezza, come sta la tua coltivazione sul terrazzo?


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Maggio 2007)

*Deng..*

.. _*"continuerai a farti scegliere o finalmente sceglierai" ?!?  (F. De andrè) 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*_


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

*angel*



Angel ha detto:


> Comunque il vero problema di Deng è che si trova in una situazione di cacca e purtroppo mio malgrado lo capisco benissimo, la situazione che lei non ha fatto un bel niente se non quella di raccontargli alcune cose, c'è solo sentore di tradimento ed è difficile reagire così, perchè non sai che pesci pigliare.


 
un solo pesce: il pesce cacca.


----------



## Old Angel (29 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Angel..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fa freddo spero che non mi schiatti tutto


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Fa freddo spero che non mi schiatti tutto


taci...è tutto il giorno che starnutisco...


----------



## Old Angel (29 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> taci...è tutto il giorno che starnutisco...



Si che palle uno sbalzo di quasi 30°......dai su sorridi sei già fortunata solo a starnutire


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Si che palle uno sbalzo di quasi 30°......dai su sorridi sei già fortunata solo a starnutire


anche qui freddo. non ci sono piu' le mezze stagioni...


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> anche qui freddo. non ci sono piu' le mezze stagioni...


 











eh si.....piove governo ladro...


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Maggio 2007)

*Ehhh..sissi!!*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> eh si.....piove governo ladro...


Si stava meglio quando si stava peggio!!


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si stava meglio quando si stava peggio!!


 
Non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire...eh??


----------



## Old Fa. (29 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> .....Certo, il fatto che lei me ne parli è un buon segno...!


Sara' un buon segno quando anche il suo nuovo bello paghera' le fatture e partecipera' alle spese domestiche che affrontate insieme.

Sara' un buon segno quando l'amante avra' un ruolo di compagno a tutti gli effetti e che la mattina la tua bella si sveglia con lui e dover affrontare la giornata.

PS: eh si', ... essere amanti e' davvero una pacchia, ... essere anche solo conviventi tutto cambia. Se davvero vuoi tenerti una tipa tanto demolita su questo, ... lascia libero il letto all'amante e falli vivere insieme almeno 3 mesi   

	
	
		
		
	


	




   e poi ridiamo insieme


----------



## Old Angel (29 Maggio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Sara' un buon segno quando anche il suo nuovo bello paghera' le fatture e partecipera' alle spese domestiche che affrontate insieme.
> 
> Sara' un buon segno quando l'amante avra' un ruolo di compagno a tutti gli effetti e che la mattina la tua bella si sveglia con lui e dover affrontare la giornata.
> 
> ...


Ho sempre pensato anch'io che la miglior vendetta sarebbe stato lasciargliela.

Ma sai che rimorso poi.....miiiii sarebbe stato troppo da bastardi


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato anch'io che la miglior vendetta sarebbe stato lasciargliela.
> 
> Ma sai che rimorso poi.....miiiii sarebbe stato troppo da bastardi


 
Angel!!Ma stai parlando di tua moglie???


----------



## Old Angel (29 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Angel!!Ma stai parlando di tua moglie???



zi


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> zi


 
ma....volevi lasciargliela???


e non solo te la sei portata via...ma l'hai pure.....dillo tu cosa...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Maggio 2007)

*Però*

Non esageriamo...
La moglie di Deng sta giocando più con Deng che con il collega...
E' in una fase di regressione adolescenziale ...ma, secondo voi, una che vuol veramente tradire mette in piedi tutta sta baracca?! Per me è tutta una recita per un solo spettatore...
Certo non è detto che il gioco non le possa prendere la mano...per questo Deng deve reagire smontando questo gioco di ruolo (acutamente individuato) in cui lei è l'adolescente ribelle e lui il padre/amico ...ma non so se sarebbero utili gli sganassoni (metaforici) del padre severo ...forse meglio che lui si riappropri del rulo di marito/amante e restituisca anche lei a quello di moglie/amante che probabilmente per il desiderio di essere una famiglia hanno un po' perso di vista.
Non credo siano necessarie vacanze, cene, fiori e ...parole, parole ...penso che come ritrovare il loro modo di essere solo uomo e donna lo debbano riscoprire da soli ...
Forse lei glielo sta suggerendo con le caratteristiche fascinose che rileva e riferisce del collega...


----------



## Old Angel (29 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma....volevi lasciargliela???
> 
> 
> e non solo te la sei portata via...ma l'hai pure.....dillo tu cosa...


All'epoca no chiaramente sai sono stato in guerra per 4 anni ma con la testa in pappa, a pensarci adesso però non sarebbe stato male...questo solo per fargli conoscere una persona ben diversa da quello che è realmente e forse ora si darebbe tanti cocchi sulle palle.

Il fatto che vedo la storia di Deng mooolto simile alla mia e mi spiacerebbe dovesse passare ciò che ho passato io.



dererumnatura ha detto:


> ...ma l'hai pure.....dillo tu cosa...


Beh non ho fatto tutto da solo.


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> All'epoca no chiaramente sai sono stato in guerra per 4 anni ma con la testa in pappa, a pensarci adesso però non sarebbe stato male...questo solo per fargli conoscere una persona ben diversa da quello che è realmente e forse ora si darebbe tanti cocchi sulle palle.
> 
> Il fatto che vedo la storia di Deng mooolto simile alla mia e mi spiacerebbe dovesse passare ciò che ho passato io.
> 
> ...


 
quanto tempo è passato?da quando ti ha tradito..


----------



## Old Angel (29 Maggio 2007)

Dere sincero sincero

Sono felice dei miei bimbi e del 4° in arrivo, ma non sono felice della vita che conduco, lei non ha mai ammesso niente, anzi recentemente è saltato fuori che io sono il malato che si è inventato tutto, quindi tutto deve procedere come prima e sono qui a saltare come una molla e a fare il cameriere....soluzioni purtroppo non ne vedo bimbi troppo piccoli economicamente non mi posso permettere altro.

Unico lato positivo che dopo tutto ciò sono abbastanza tranquillo e sereno.


----------



## Old Fa. (29 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato anch'io che la miglior vendetta sarebbe stato lasciargliela.
> 
> Ma sai che rimorso poi.....miiiii sarebbe stato troppo da bastardi


Angel, ... non so tu, ... ma io ho chiamato l'amante della mia ex e gli ho detto che tagliavo i tubi: poteva fare quello che voleva.

Insieme dopo 6 mesi, ... ognuno a casa propria e la coppia era scoppiata  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Troppo bella la parte dell'amante, ... eh si'. ... beccati il regalo di vivere insieme ad una tipa poi vediamo quanto resisti.

PS: convengo che 6 mesi sono un bel traguardo, ... pero' io mi sono sparato 10 anni


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Maggio 2007)

*???*



Angel ha detto:


> Dere sincero sincero
> 
> Sono felice dei miei bimbi e del 4° in arrivo, ma non sono felice della vita che conduco, lei non ha mai ammesso niente, anzi recentemente è saltato fuori che io sono il malato che si è inventato tutto, quindi tutto deve procedere come prima e sono qui a saltare come una molla e a fare il cameriere....soluzioni purtroppo non ne vedo bimbi troppo piccoli economicamente non mi posso permettere altro.
> 
> Unico lato positivo che dopo tutto ciò sono abbastanza tranquillo e sereno.


Come può negare?
Dice che il tutto si è limitato a internet? E i viaggi che ricordo? Ricordo male?


----------



## Old Angel (29 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come può negare?
> Dice che il tutto si è limitato a internet? E i viaggi che ricordo? Ricordo male?


Si, il resto me l'aveva detto lui


----------



## Old Angel (29 Maggio 2007)

Si sa la regola fondamentale è negare negare negare


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Dere sincero sincero
> 
> Sono felice dei miei bimbi e del 4° in arrivo, ma non sono felice della vita che conduco, lei non ha mai ammesso niente, anzi recentemente è saltato fuori che io sono il malato che si è inventato tutto, quindi tutto deve procedere come prima e sono qui a saltare come una molla e a fare il cameriere....soluzioni purtroppo non ne vedo bimbi troppo piccoli economicamente non mi posso permettere altro.
> 
> Unico lato positivo che dopo tutto ciò sono abbastanza tranquillo e sereno.


 
Angel, ti abbraccio forte.

Sono senza parole.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Maggio 2007)

*Perché*



Angel ha detto:


> Si, il resto me l'aveva detto lui


Perché credi più a lui che a tua moglie? Mitomani ne esistono...


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Si, il resto me l'aveva detto lui


 
mah....

questa donna è davvero incredibile..


----------



## Old Angel (29 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché credi più a lui che a tua moglie? Mitomani ne esistono...


Perchè conosco i movimenti di mia moglie, perchè a lui nel mio sclero avevo chiesto particolari, e quando è saltato tutto fuori molte cose sono venute a galla e ho fatto 2+2.

Ciò che loro chiamavano amore e permettetemi di dire ridicolo, incontri di una volta al mese di circa 1 ora e lui si faceva 600km.

Facendo 2 calcoli veloci
Incontro sotto l'albergo bacino bacino + presa della chiave salita in camera 15 min
in camera bacini bacini spogliarsi preliminari 15 min
sesso sfrenato + orgasmo ma si diamogli altri 10 min
rivestirsi pianti lacrimoni ti amo come faccio senza di te altri 10 min
Giù di corsa dalle scale di corsa alla macchina bacini bacini altri 10 min
e via a casa

Wow che grande amore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Maggio 2007)

*Semplificando*



Angel ha detto:


> Perchè conosco i movimenti di mia moglie, perchè a lui nel mio sclero avevo chiesto particolari, e quando è saltato tutto fuori molte cose sono venute a galla e ho fatto 2+2.
> 
> Ciò che loro chiamavano amore e permettetemi di ridicolo, incontri di una volta al mese di circa 1 ora e lui si faceva 600km.
> 
> ...


Lui ti ha detto che si vedevano a metà mese di mercoledì pomeriggio e tu sai che questo coincideva con le assenze di tua moglie?

Per quanto riguarda il grande amore consumato in tempi residuali credo che sia comunque un'esperienza comune a molti amanti ...ma quel che conta è la qualità


----------



## Old Angel (29 Maggio 2007)

Dite quello che volete, prima ci piangevo ora mi sembrano le comiche


----------



## Old Angel (29 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lui ti ha detto che si vedevano a metà mese di mercoledì pomeriggio e tu sai che questo coincideva con le assenze di tua moglie?
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il grande amore consumato in tempi residuali credo che sia comunque un'esperienza comune a molti amanti ...ma quel che conta è la qualità


Conosco i miei polli ti garantisco che la qualità è bassa....forse è per quello che poi a casa faceva sesso con me......che schifo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Maggio 2007)

*infatti*



Angel ha detto:


> Conosco i miei polli ti garantisco che la qualità è bassa....forse è per quello che poi a casa faceva sesso con me......che schifo


...la qualità è bassa di tutto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   escluso che il gusto di sentirsi liberi ...


----------



## Old Angel (29 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...la qualità è bassa di tutto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si liberi ma con al guinzaglio il proprio animale domestico.


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Conosco i miei polli ti garantisco che la qualità è bassa....forse è per quello che poi a casa faceva sesso con me......che schifo


 
Angel...se non fosse la madre del tuo prossimo quarto figlio.....ti consiglierei di tirarle un bel calcio nel didietro ....


----------



## Old Angel (29 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Angel...se non fosse la madre del tuo prossimo quarto figlio.....ti consiglierei di tirarle un bel calcio nel didietro ....


No su quello ho la certezza  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  i dubbi erano sul 3° sinceramente, ma più cresce e più assomiglia dalla mia parte


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> No su quello ho la certezza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
noooo..non mi sono spiegata....non ti stavo mettendo un dubbio 

volevo dire: l'unica cosa che mi previene dal consigliarti di darle un calcio è che è la madre di tuo figlio!!!


----------



## Old Fa. (29 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Dite quello che volete, prima ci piangevo ora mi sembrano le comiche


Attenzione Angel, ... dopo le comiche arriva davvero un spettacolo spaventoso.

PS: ma non voglio toglierti questa sorpresa


----------



## Old Angel (29 Maggio 2007)

Il fatto è che comunque dopo aver teso una mano tutto è rimasto come prima se non peggio, e molte cose non le posso più accettare, e mi mancano tante cose e vi garantisco che non chiedo tanto......ma visto che non è successo niente che voglio?


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Il fatto è che comunque dopo aver teso una mano tutto è rimasto come prima se non peggio, e molte cose non le posso più accettare, e mi mancano tante cose e vi garantisco che non chiedo tanto......ma visto che non è successo niente che voglio?


non so..che vuoi?

magari vuoi solo...essere amato...

solo...


----------



## Old Angel (29 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> non so..che vuoi?
> 
> magari vuoi solo...essere amato...
> 
> solo...


Solo un pochino, chiaramente non è una cosa che viene da un momento all'altro ma magari metterci un pò di partecipazione visto che sta cosa non l'avevo scelta io anzi avevo già le pratiche di separazione in mano.
Cmque torno sempre al discorso che la storia di Deng è molto simile alla mia e questa potrebbe essere uno dei possibili finali, spero ne tenga conto.


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

è arrivata l'ora di andare a nanna...
notte a tutti...

un bacio


----------



## Old Angel (29 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> è arrivata l'ora di andare a nanna...
> notte a tutti...
> 
> un bacio


Mi ritiro pure io.....Nottazza belle gioie


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Mi ritiro pure io.....Nottazza belle gioie


----------



## Verena67 (29 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Solo un pochino, chiaramente non è una cosa che viene da un momento all'altro ma magari metterci un pò di partecipazione visto che sta cosa non l'avevo scelta io anzi avevo già le pratiche di separazione in mano.
> Cmque torno sempre al discorso che la storia di Deng è molto simile alla mia e questa potrebbe essere uno dei possibili finali, spero ne tenga conto.


 
personalmente, pur non nutrendo sconvolgenti entusiasmi amorosi, io faccio di tutto per far sentire mio marito amato, esprimo tutto il mio affetto, lo accarezzo, abbraccio, gli chiedo ogni giorno come va, lo sto a sentire, lo pungolo quando (spessissimo) non ha voglia di parlare.

Cerco anche di essere seduttiva, e di stuzzicarlo. Quando vedo che ha voglia di stare un po' solo (e gli capita) cerco di non rompere piu' di tanto, gli lascio un po' di libertà.

mentirei se dicessi che lo faccio solo per dovere, perché è una gioia mostrargli il mio affetto.

Non penso proprio risulti falso, perché non lo è, viene dal cuore, anche se emotivamente io non sono innamorata.

Forse a te è mancata questa volontà conciliatoria, in tua moglie?

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda il grande amore consumato in tempi residuali credo che sia comunque un'esperienza comune a molti amanti ...ma quel che conta è la qualità



Senza offesa, non parlate di cose che non conoscete  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non dico che gli amplessi degli amanti siano il non plus ultra, ma se esistono da che mondo è mondo, ci sarà un perché 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Old Ari (29 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Solo un pochino, chiaramente non è una cosa che viene da un momento all'altro ma magari metterci un pò di partecipazione *visto che sta cosa non l'avevo scelta io anzi avevo già le pratiche di separazione in mano*.
> Cmque torno sempre al discorso che la storia di Deng è molto simile alla mia e questa potrebbe essere uno dei possibili finali, spero ne tenga conto.


Ciao Angel, buongiorno,
dico solo la mia eh.... nel momento in cui l'hai accettata l'hai scelta anche tu.
E quello che hai ora è quindi frutto della tua scelta.
Nei tuoi post leggo sempre che aspetti dal futuro chissà cosa....quando il momento "migliore", quello più carico emotivamente dovrebbe essere proprio quello iniziale.....
Mah.


----------



## Deng (29 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Comunque il vero problema di Deng è che si trova in una situazione di cacca e purtroppo mio malgrado lo capisco benissimo, la situazione che lei non ha fatto un bel niente se non quella di raccontargli alcune cose, c'è solo sentore di tradimento ed è difficile reagire così, perchè non sai che pesci pigliare.


Hai fotografato esattamente il mio stato d'animo. Razionalmente so che avete ragione, però non so come comportarmi, sembra che ogni mossa che faccio sia sbagliata.

Lei è sempre stata in casa, ora dice che ha bisogno di svago ed esce con le amiche. Credo che non ci sia niente di male, anche se un cambiamento improvviso nel comportamento è sempre strano. Contemporaneamente c'è uno che gli piace, che ci ha provato, ma lei comunque dice: "Io ho sposato te, abbiamo un bambino, quindi non cederò mai. Può provarci finchè vuole". Non rinuncia però a chiaccherarci come le ho chiesto.

Io ci sto malissimo, ma non sento di avere abbastanza elementi per essere troppo duro. Le ho detto di cercare di essere antipatica con lui e mi ha risposto: "Non riesco a fare così nemmeno con le persone che non sopporto (questo è vero), quindi figurati con uno che mi è simpatico. Allora preferisco licenziarmi per non vederlo più".

Va bene, devo essere più sicuro del mio ruolo, ma non è successo niente, quindi prendere una posizione eccessivamente dura come qualcuno suggerisce rischia di essere un boomerang.

Mi sento come un pugile suonato al centro del ring, in balia dell'avversario...


----------



## Iris (29 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Senza offesa, non parlate di cose che non conoscete
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gli amplessi avuti con mio marito sono di gran lunga i migliori...era il resto che non andava!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  In fondo ho avuto tanti anni di vita sessuale soddisfacente...ma per il resto...


----------



## Old Ari (29 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Hai fotografato esattamente il mio stato d'animo. Razionalmente so che avete ragione, però non so come comportarmi, sembra che ogni mossa che faccio sia sbagliata.
> 
> Lei è sempre stata in casa, ora dice che ha bisogno di svago ed esce con le amiche. Credo che non ci sia niente di male, anche se un cambiamento improvviso nel comportamento è sempre strano. Contemporaneamente c'è uno che gli piace, che ci ha provato, ma lei comunque dice: "Io ho sposato te, abbiamo un bambino, quindi non cederò mai. Può provarci finchè vuole". Non rinuncia però a chiaccherarci come le ho chiesto.
> 
> ...


Ma scusa Deng,
a parte che....ma come fai a non vedere tutto il resto? Se la storia fosse solamente come la racconti in queste righe sopra nessuna avrebbe battuto ciglio..il problema è che non è così.
Inoltre tu devi guardare quello che senti e percepisci tu. Siete una coppia, dovete stare bene in due. Se tu non stai bene c'è un problema grande. Se invece ritieni che sia giusto così allora smazzatelo, ma non scriveresti su questo forum.


----------



## Verena67 (29 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Gli amplessi avuti con mio marito sono di gran lunga i migliori...era il resto che non andava!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nemmeno io mi posso lamentare del sesso coniugale 

	
	
		
		
	


	





pero' dire che gli amplessi extra siano brevi, squallidi, insignificanti, etc., è una generalizzazione priva di fondamento 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Baci!


----------



## Deng (29 Maggio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Ma scusa Deng,
> a parte che....ma come fai a non vedere tutto il resto? Se la storia fosse solamente come la racconti in queste righe sopra nessuna avrebbe battuto ciglio..il problema è che non è così.
> Inoltre tu devi guardare quello che senti e percepisci tu. Siete una coppia, dovete stare bene in due. Se tu non stai bene c'è un problema grande. Se invece ritieni che sia giusto così allora smazzatelo, ma non scriveresti su questo forum.


Non dico che non vedo il resto. Dico che lei pone la questione così, quindi è molto difficile (per me) uscirne senza sentirsi un carnefice ed avere addossata la colpa dei problemi.

Angel, forse perchè ha vissuto una situazione simile, ha inquadrato perfettamente il mio stato d'animo


----------



## leone (29 Maggio 2007)

Deng senza ironia....ma a me dai l'impressione di un pugile alle corde...all'angolo...con poca lucidità e il pericolo di un kappaò imminente...,è dura,ma credo che star li a prenderle,non sia molto costruttivo...!Ho riletto tutti i post e ti inviterei a legger con attenzione quelli di lupa....che da donna ha scritto delle grandi verità...certo verità crude ma terribilmente vere,in questi casi seguire il cuore significa andar a tappeto,esser razionali...trovar il coraggio di esser oggettivi,volersi bene...aiuta a rimanere in piedi anche perdendo....ma in piedi senza perdere il rispetto per se stessi che alla fine è la cosa piu importante!!!!


----------



## Iris (29 Maggio 2007)

*Deng*

Con tutto il rispetto Deng....tu non ami tua moglie, perchè se così fosse reagiresti.
Non è questione di possessività..è questione di sentimento...tu stai bene così, in fondo.
E lei pure.
Amen


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

*deng.. buon giorno a te e  tuttti...*



Deng ha detto:


> Hai fotografato esattamente il mio stato d'animo. Razionalmente so che avete ragione, però non so come comportarmi, sembra che ogni mossa che faccio sia sbagliata.
> 
> Lei è sempre stata in casa, ora dice che ha bisogno di svago ed esce con le amiche. Credo che non ci sia niente di male, anche se un cambiamento improvviso nel comportamento è sempre strano. Contemporaneamente c'è uno che gli piace, che ci ha provato, ma lei comunque dice: "Io ho sposato te, abbiamo un bambino, quindi non cederò mai. Può provarci finchè vuole". Non rinuncia però a chiaccherarci come le ho chiesto.
> 
> ...


 
ci stai dicendo che lei non sceglie mai i suoi rapporti? risce ad essere collaborativa con tutti, non mette mai paletti di distanza nelle relazioni? insomma..è con tutti un "volemose ben"?


----------



## Iris (29 Maggio 2007)

*miciolidia*

Pare di sì...
Senza parole....


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

*iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Pare di sì...
> Senza parole....


 

mah...


----------



## Deng (29 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto Deng....tu non ami tua moglie, perchè se così fosse reagiresti.
> Non è questione di possessività..è questione di sentimento...tu stai bene così, in fondo.
> E lei pure.
> Amen


Se non la amassi credi che mi smazzerei tutto questo? Non sono masochista, te lo assicuro. Certo, mio figlio è una componente fondamentale, che ci crediate o no.

Lei forse sta bene, ma io no. Questa situazione non può durare a lungo, solo che io sono abituato a riflettere prima di agire. Forse in questo caso è un difetto, ma io sono così. Arriverà un giorno (molto presto, se continua così) che mi stancherò, ed allora la musica cambierà...


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

> Deng ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Se non la amassi credi che mi smazzerei tutto questo? Non sono masochista, te lo assicuro. Certo, mio figlio è una componente fondamentale, che ci crediate o no.
> ...


hai in mente qualcosa?


----------



## Verena67 (29 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ci stai dicendo che lei non sceglie mai i suoi rapporti? risce ad essere collaborativa con tutti, non mette mai paletti di distanza nelle relazioni? insomma..è con tutti un "volemose ben"?



Sante parole Micio! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





mettere dei PALETTI è INDISPENSABILE se vuoi tenere in piedi un matrimonio. Devi DIFENDERE le persone a te care e i tuoi rapporti esclusivi con loro.

Diro' di piu'. ANCHE SE HAI L'AMANTE - ma vuoi tenere in piedi il matrimonio - DEVI METTERE DEI PALETTI. Vorrà dire che vi direte quanto è bella la luna, ma le problematiche matrimoniali ciascuno se le smazza SOLO a casa sua!!!!


Baci!


----------



## Iris (29 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Se non la amassi credi che mi smazzerei tutto questo? Non sono masochista, te lo assicuro. Certo, mio figlio è una componente fondamentale, che ci crediate o no.
> 
> Lei forse sta bene, ma io no. Questa situazione non può durare a lungo, solo che io sono abituato a riflettere prima di agire. Forse in questo caso è un difetto, ma io sono così. Arriverà un giorno (molto presto, se continua così) che mi stancherò, ed allora la musica cambierà...


No...la paura di perdere una persona, non è amore. Su questo non ci sono dubbi.

Io mica contesto l'episodio di vita che ci racconti, in fondo non è accaduto nulla, ma il vostro modo di vivere, di rapportarvi l'uno all'altro...
Ma è chiaro che andiamo in parallelo.
io non capisco te, tu non capisci me.
Non c'è nulla di male...


----------



## Old Angel (29 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> personalmente, pur non nutrendo sconvolgenti entusiasmi amorosi, io faccio di tutto per far sentire mio marito amato, esprimo tutto il mio affetto, lo accarezzo, abbraccio, gli chiedo ogni giorno come va, lo sto a sentire, lo pungolo quando (spessissimo) non ha voglia di parlare.
> 
> Cerco anche di essere seduttiva, e di stuzzicarlo. Quando vedo che ha voglia di stare un po' solo (e gli capita) cerco di non rompere piu' di tanto, gli lascio un po' di libertà.
> 
> ...


E beh certo non sarebbe per niente male poi specialmente visto che è lei che parla d'amore .
Vere tu sei sicura che non ami tuo marito? almeno dai gesti sembrerebbe il contrario, l'amore con il tempo cambia e delle volte ammettere certe cose forse vorrebbe dire rinnegarne altre.



Verena67 ha detto:


> nemmeno io mi posso lamentare del sesso coniugale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io non parlavo in generale parlavo della mia lei, sicuramente psicologicamente saranno stati gratificanti ma fisicamente ne ho seri dubbi, come dicevo conosco i miei polli, e parlo perchè conosco mia moglie e i problemi che ha.....di lui beh lei mi ha detto che che...in confidenza lui gli aveva accennato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   problemi della sfera sessuale.....quali sinceramente non lo so.

Per Ari.... beh chiaro che l'ho scelta pure io, ma almeno io posso dire che la buona volontà l'ho messa


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sante parole Micio!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mi verrebbe una battuta, ma lascio perdere 

	
	
		
		
	


	





bacio Vere!


----------



## Iris (29 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mi verrebbe una battuta, ma lascio perdere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Verena, ma che dici..sei hai l'amante, quali paletti metti? Metti il semaforo, no i paletti


----------



## Iris (29 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> E beh certo non sarebbe per niente male poi specialmente visto che è lei che parla d'amore .
> Vere tu sei sicura che non ami tuo marito? almeno dai gesti sembrerebbe il contrario, l'amore con il tempo cambia e delle volte ammettere certe cose forse vorrebbe dire rinnegarne altre.
> 
> 
> ...


Hai fatto 4 figli...altro che buona volontà...


----------



## Verena67 (29 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Verena, ma che dici..sei hai l'amante, quali paletti metti? Metti il semaforo, no i paletti


eehhhe semafori, paletti, segnali di accesso vietato o consentito...fate voi 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Il fatto è che l'amante ti da x, ma il matrimonio puo' essere y...e l'amante nelle problematiche del matrimonio non ci deve entrare!

Bacio!


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

*ragazzi...perchè si continuano a confondere in età adulta anagraficamente, le dipendenze, dall'amore...in una continua accusa " è colpa tua "...quando siamo stati noi a sceglirere deliberatamente?*

*Perchè non ci chiediamo il perchè ho scelto quella persona e non un' altra?*

*Perchè non scelgo..nonostante il male che ricevo?*

*Lo si vuole fare un passo avanti si o no?!!*


----------



## Old Angel (29 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Hai fatto 4 figli...altro che buona volontà...


Beh forse qualcosina di più


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Beh forse qualcosina di più


 

me sa...proprio di si...


----------



## Nobody (29 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *ragazzi...perchè si continuano a confondere in età adulta anagraficamente, le dipendenze, dall'amore...in una continua accusa " è colpa tua "...quando siamo stati noi a sceglirere deliberatamente?*
> 
> *Perchè non ci chiediamo il perchè ho scelto quella persona e non un' altra?*
> 
> ...


----------



## Deng (29 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> hai in mente qualcosa?


Sì. Di riprendermi la mia vita senza sensi di colpa. Di ricostruire la amicizie. Di non dipendere troppo da lei.

E di punirla al primo passa falso. Anche se spero che non ci sarà mai.


----------



## Deng (29 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *ragazzi...perchè si continuano a confondere in età adulta anagraficamente, le dipendenze, dall'amore...in una continua accusa " è colpa tua "...quando siamo stati noi a sceglirere deliberatamente?*
> 
> *Perchè non ci chiediamo il perchè ho scelto quella persona e non un' altra?*
> 
> ...



Lo so che l'ho scelta io. Lo so che non è perfetta. Ma sono sempre stato bene. E sento di amarla.

Ora non più. Ma mi serve un pò di tempo per metabolizzare. Non ho mai reagito d'istinto nella mia vita e non inizierò ora.


----------



## Iris (29 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> eehhhe semafori, paletti, segnali di accesso vietato o consentito...fate voi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non conosco nessun amante che lo voglia 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ...


----------



## Iris (29 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Lo so che l'ho scelta io. Lo so che non è perfetta. Ma sono sempre stato bene. E sento di amarla.
> 
> Ora non più. Ma mi serve un pò di tempo per metabolizzare. Non ho mai reagito d'istinto nella mia vita e non inizierò ora.


 Anche la non scelta è una scelta


----------



## Verena67 (29 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non conosco nessun amante che lo voglia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mica vero 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Qualcuno riesce ad essere COSI' contorto che non solo non vuole rifarsi una vita con te ma si permette anche di metter becco nel TUO matrimonio, perché - si sa - l'amore con LUI è quello che CONTAAAAAA

Baci!


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> nemmeno io mi posso lamentare del sesso coniugale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confermo!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Niente di più falso volerla vedere così... e non pensiate che si traduca tutto solo in dieci minuti di fikifiki (per dirla alla TbT.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ) o un tirar su e giù la cerniera!


----------



## Old Angel (29 Maggio 2007)

Ahhhh sta cosa l'ho messa in ballo io ma per carità non volevo generalizzare, anzi vi credo eccome


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non conosco nessun amante che lo voglia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche questo, a meno che non sia una storia da una botta e via, non corrisponde a realtà.

Se è una storia consolidata, in cui non si condivide solo il sesso per il sesso, entrando in confidenza, parlando di sè con l'altro/a, come puoi non toccare una parte così importante della tua vita come il matrimonio, con problematiche annesse e connesse?


----------



## Iris (29 Maggio 2007)

*Feddy*

Si se ne parla...ma io credo che chi fa l'amante, quasi sempre, soprattuto se uomo, in realtà non vuole entrare nelle dinamiche del matrimonio...può essere geloso, ma non credo che voglia un altro ruolo rispetto a quello che si è scelto...Conosco amanti per "professione", o vocazione...


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

> Deng ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sì. Di riprendermi la mia vita senza sensi di colpa. Di ricostruire la amicizie. Di non dipendere troppo da lei
> ...


----------



## Old Angel (29 Maggio 2007)

Deng io consigli non ne ho da darti, però posso dirti i miei sbagli, primo ho peccato di ingenuità, certe cose pensavo esistessero solo nelle telenovelas, purtroppo non ho avuto la fortuna di incontrare prima questo forum, secondo ho voluto credere in lei fino alla fine.


----------



## Bruja (29 Maggio 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Confermo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Allora è vero che ti vesti da Batman, vai sul lampadario e ti butti sul letto.....  un autentico sparviero!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Iris (29 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Allora è vero che ti vesti da Batman, vai sul lampadario e ti butti sul letto..... un autentico sparviero!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oddio, bruja, con tutto quello che si mangia...non so chi compatire, se il lampadario, o la dolce signora


----------



## pippo (29 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Da qualche tempo mia moglie, che amo alla follia anche dopo 10 anni di fidanzamento e cinque di matrimonio, mi ha confessato che lavora con un collega "molto carino". Inizialmente non ho dato peso alla cosa, poi però il suo interesse si è fatto sempre più insistente, mi ha parlato sempre più spesso di lui, che le viene il batticuore ogni volta che lo vede, che arrossisce, che cerca il suo sguardo ecc. Lavorando in un'azienda molto grande, fino ad ora non lo aveva conosciuto. Qualche giorno fa, però, un episodio li ha fatti parlare. Lei me lo ha raccontato subito ed io le ho consigliato di stare lontana dalle tentazioni... Nonostante questo, però, lei non fa nulla per evitarlo... Non so cosa fare, abbiamo un figlio piccolo di cui non potrei fare a meno e non posso fare a meno nemmeno di lei, però sono molto risentito, ho paura che questa "cotta adolescenziale" nasconda un disagio più grande, che se non intervengo le cose potrebbero degenerare... Certo, il fatto che lei me ne parli è un buon segno, ma questo non mi fa stare meglio. Se le chiedo cos'è che non va mi dice: "Niente... passerà!", ma io non ne sono così convinto... Cosa devo fare secondo voi? Il pensiero mi sta ossessionando!


Corri ai ripari.
Parla molto con tua moglie, cerca di farle capire il male che farebbe a te e al bambino qual'ora decidesse di andare "oltre".
Io purtroppo avevo notato dei segni simili, ma mia moglie è non è stata così sincera e io l'ho scoperta quando ormai la frittata era fatta.
Ora ho abbandonato momentaneamente la mia famiglia per capire come posso andare avanti.
La sofferenza in questi casi è enorme, e trovo difficilissimo dimenticare e perdonare.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Maggio 2007)

*Forse...*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anche questo, a meno che non sia una storia da una botta e via, non corrisponde a realtà.
> 
> Se è una storia consolidata, in cui non si condivide solo il sesso per il sesso, entrando in confidenza, parlando di sè con l'altro/a, come puoi non toccare una parte così importante della tua vita come il matrimonio, con problematiche annesse e connesse?


...nello stesso modo in cui essendo sposati e condividendo una vita da una vita si tace dell'amante con il partner... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Veramente non capisco perché per tenersi l'amante si può essere "reticenti" e non si possa esserlo rispetto al matrimonio con l'amante..

Del resto se fossi amante non vorrei sapere proprio nulla del matrimonio ..lo troverei irrispettoso anche nei miei confronti ...

Ma forse sono io che trovo che la cosa più insopportabile del tradimento sia proprio la promisquità? E visto che è inevitabile quella fisica ...mi sembra auspicabile evitare almeno quella di sensazioni ed esperienze..


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...nello stesso modo in cui essendo sposati e condividendo una vita da una vita si tace dell'amante con il partner...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
In realtà il sapere del matrimonio è una delle componenti principali...vuoi sapere...vuoi capire...in realtà è solo una illusione...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Maggio 2007)

*ma...anche no*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> In realtà il sapere del matrimonio è una delle componenti principali...vuoi sapere...vuoi capire...in realtà è solo una illusione...


Non vorrei proprio sapere ..ma che schifo!
Bleh ...


----------



## Old Ari (29 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non vorrei proprio sapere ..ma che schifo!
> Bleh ...


Ciao Persa,
anche io volevo sapere, passo dopo passo....per misurare la sua sincerità, per capire cosa stava succedebdo....dando comunque sempre più peso ai fatti....


----------



## Deng (29 Maggio 2007)

Ragazzi, le ho appena detto che non posso tollerare che lei parli da sola con questo collega che le piace, se proprio vuole parlare, che lo faccia in compagnia o che si limiti alle frasi di cortesia.

La sua reazione: "OK, l'hai voluto tu. Adesso non ti racconterò più niente, così rimarrai roso nei tuoi dubbi...".

Certe volte riesce a tirare fuori una cattiveria che non le riconosco...

Boh. Vedremo cosa succede tanto è da un pò che qualsiasi cosa faccia, sbaglio.


----------



## Old Ari (29 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Ragazzi, le ho appena detto che non posso tollerare che lei parli da sola con questo collega che le piace, se proprio vuole parlare, che lo faccia in compagnia o che si limiti alle frasi di cortesia.
> 
> La sua reazione: "OK, l'hai voluto tu. Adesso non ti racconterò più niente, così rimarrai roso nei tuoi dubbi...".
> 
> ...


Ciao Deng,
dimmelo sinceramente, rileggendo la frase che ti ha detto, tu ci leggi, non dico Amore, ma ci leggi rispetto, stima, voglia di condividere, affetto, un percorso insieme?
Prova a fare uno sforzo....te lo dico con tutto l'affetto possibile.
Io invece ci vedo tanta cattiveria (come hai scritto) e indifferenza....
Il problema tra voi non è nelle cose che dice o nella situazione attuale (quella è solo una conseguenza), il problema sta nel vostro rapporto...è su questo che dovresti riflettere...lo hai scritto tu stesso "Tanto qualsiasi cosa faccia, sbaglio".
Non credo che dovresti insistere ancora sull'argomento amico, ma più che altro avere il coraggio di parlare di voi.


----------



## Deng (29 Maggio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Ciao Deng,
> dimmelo sinceramente, rileggendo la frase che ti ha detto, tu ci leggi, non dico Amore, ma ci leggi rispetto, stima, voglia di condividere, affetto, un percorso insieme?
> Prova a fare uno sforzo....te lo dico con tutto l'affetto possibile.
> Io invece ci vedo tanta cattiveria (come hai scritto) e indifferenza....
> ...


Credi che non l'abbia fatto?

Continua a dire che va tutto benissimo, che sente solo bisogno di svago, che non devo assillarla, che non esiste nessun problema, che sto esagerando ecc.


----------



## Bruja (29 Maggio 2007)

*Deng*



Deng ha detto:


> Credi che non l'abbia fatto?
> 
> Continua a dire che va tutto benissimo, che sente solo bisogno di svago, che non devo assillarla, che non esiste nessun problema, che sto esagerando ecc.


 
Continua a dire che vuole fare quello che le pare e che nel frattempo tu non la stressi....
sai come si chiama questo atteggiamento?  Ci arrivi da solo vero???
Comunqwue tu continua a cercare delle linee morbide........tempo due mesi e ti ritrovi più morbido di un cencio.
Bruja


----------



## Old Ari (29 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Credi che non l'abbia fatto?
> 
> Continua a dire che va tutto benissimo, che sente solo bisogno di svago, che non devo assillarla, che non esiste nessun problema, che sto esagerando ecc.


Si, ho capito ma tesoro mio, se per te c'è un problema e glie ne parli, non può dire che non c'è. Allora parlate del fatto che per te c'è e per lei no! A me pare che a lei nonglie ne freghi un cazzo (scusa il francesismo). Ed è il caso che te ne renda conto anche tu.


----------



## La Lupa (29 Maggio 2007)

T'abbiamo fatto a pezzi Deng.

Poraccio, magari tu fino a ieri eri sicuro di un sacco di cose, non so mica se hai fatto bene a scrivere qua sopra.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sai, mi fai venire in mente Pinguino.

Pinguino è un nostro amico la cui moglie s'è fatta fottere per tredici anni dal cognato.

E lui non se n'era mai accorto. Pinguino, dico.

Lo ha scoperto quando il cognato l'ha mandata a cagare (o giù di lì...)

Ecco, secondo me te sei un potenziale Pinguino.

Pensaci Deng. Pensaci bene.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

*Deng*



> La sua reazione: "OK, l'hai voluto tu. Adesso non ti racconterò più niente, così rimarrai roso nei tuoi dubbi...".


 
che testa di cz..scusa sai Deng...ma me l'ha proprio tirta fuori,,,

ma perchè dico io, cosi riesce a dissiparli?

Questa pensa solo a sè stessa e lo fa con modalità proprie di una bambina.

Sa che tu ti rodi, e ci marcia.

Deng, apri quella porta ed esci di casa, torna alle 3 di notte....e poi ne riparliamo.

Finchè tu rimarrai li', come un opossum, lei continearà con questa linea di condotta.

Fagli vedere che godi di autonomia...ma fallo pero'... 

Se lei non puo' cambiare, dimostra a te stesso che lo puoi fare tu! e vedrai come la sonata cambia...


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> T'abbiamo fatto a pezzi Deng.
> 
> Poraccio, magari tu fino a ieri eri sicuro di un sacco di cose, non so mica se hai fatto bene a scrivere qua sopra.
> 
> ...


Lupa,ehilà...


----------



## La Lupa (29 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Lupa,ehilà...


Eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ho detto una cazzata?


----------



## Bruja (29 Maggio 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, hai detto la quarta verità di Fatima.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## leone (29 Maggio 2007)

Possibile che a nessuno sia preso il dubbio che già sia accaduto qualcosa fra la moglie di deng e il collega?A me i conti non tornano...che senso avrebbe creare dei dubbi e dei sospetti per una simpatia?a me poi non sembra neanche una donna molto sensibile,le risposte che dà non son prive di una velata cattiveria...per il resto deng credo che tu debba fare ciò che senti...ma renderti complice dell'ambiguità di tua moglie mi sembra eccessivo!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma quale cazzata 

	
	
		
		
	


	





bestia, era un saluto )


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

*leone*



leone ha detto:


> Possibile che a nessuno sia preso il dubbio che già sia accaduto qualcosa fra la moglie di deng e il collega?A me i conti non tornano...che senso avrebbe creare dei dubbi e dei sospetti per una simpatia?a me poi non sembra neanche una donna molto sensibile,le risposte che dà non son prive di una velata cattiveria...per il resto deng credo che tu debba fare ciò che senti...ma renderti complice dell'ambiguità di tua moglie mi sembra eccessivo!!!


 
a me è venuto in mente, ma ho taciuto e mo' parlo, si..so' stronzetta


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> No, hai detto la quarta verità di Fatima....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## leone (29 Maggio 2007)

E io allora che l'ho detto son piu stronzetto???


----------



## Old Ari (29 Maggio 2007)

leone ha detto:


> Possibile che a nessuno sia preso il dubbio che già sia accaduto qualcosa fra la moglie di deng e il collega?A me i conti non tornano...che senso avrebbe creare dei dubbi e dei sospetti per una simpatia?a me poi non sembra neanche una donna molto sensibile,le risposte che dà non son prive di una velata cattiveria...per il resto deng credo che tu debba fare ciò che senti...ma renderti complice dell'ambiguità di tua moglie mi sembra eccessivo!!!


Ma va Leo, credo che l'abbiamo pensato tutti qui dentro. Solo che deng non crede che a lei non glie ne importi nulla, figurati se crede che è già successo qualcosa.....
inoltre con una che ti dice che il miondo è quadrato quando le fai vedere che è tondo...c'è poco da fare....


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

leone ha detto:


> E io allora che l'ho detto son piu stronzetto???


Ma no leone, volevo dire che l'ho taciuto per delicatezza, e poi ho finito per rafforzare la nostra opinione )) quindi so' stronzetta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Maggio 2007)

*Ribadisco*



Deng ha detto:


> Ragazzi, le ho appena detto che non posso tollerare che lei parli da sola con questo collega che le piace, se proprio vuole parlare, che lo faccia in compagnia o che si limiti alle frasi di cortesia.
> 
> La sua reazione: "OK, l'hai voluto tu. Adesso non ti racconterò più niente, così rimarrai roso nei tuoi dubbi...".
> 
> ...


Avete un rapporto in cui tu sei il genitore che "rompe" e, visto che rompi, lei, la figlia, è costretta a raccontarti balle.
Lei sembra alla ricerca di un'autonomia che non è conciliabile con la vita di coppia o ristrutturate il rapporto o continuerà in questo percorso autonomamente.
Del resto era un rapporto uguale anche prima solo che era in una fase più infantile in cui voleva il papà tutto per sè...ma era sempre un rapporto similmente squibrato.
Tutti gli interventi focalizzano questo squilibrio, ma tu vuoi tornare all'equilibrio precedente mentre lei è maturata e in quello si sente limitata. 
Il paragone con il rapporto di Pinguino non mi sembra azzardato. Tu gli somigli molto sia per la tua storia di abbandono paterno sia per il peso che dai al tuo essere padre.
Forse impegnarsi in una terapia di coppia prima che accadano cose devastanti sarebbe opportuno.
So che solo ieri cercavo di ridimensionare la gravità del comportamento di tua moglie, ma da quel che dici (nonostsante tanti interventi sferzanti) sembri, sembrate congelati in ruoli da cui non riuscite a uscire.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

Che ci sia andata o meno...comunque ..io sta grande differenza non la vedo, è l'ateggiamento che irrita i nervi...da gatta moscia, e non da donna adulta che fa delle scelte e parla chiaro.


----------



## leone (29 Maggio 2007)

Ok Ari però deng dovrebbe metterlo in conto...effettivamente la storia è veramente"particolare",la moglie avrebbe raccontato il tutto per sincerità??


----------



## La Lupa (29 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Che ci sia andata o meno...comunque ..io sta grande differenza non la vedo, è l'ateggiamento che irrita i nervi...da gatta moscia, e non da donna adulta che fa delle scelte e parla chiaro.


Però la differenza la fa per Deng.

Lui si sta aggrappando disperatamente alla possibilità che lei si fermi qua.
Per lui è il giro di boa!

Dai, come si fa a chiedere ad una moglie di parlargli ma solo in presenza di altre persone???

Deng è ottenebrato.


----------



## Deng (29 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Però la differenza la fa per Deng.
> 
> Lui si sta aggrappando disperatamente alla possibilità che lei si fermi qua.
> Per lui è il giro di boa!
> ...


Mi rendo conto che è una richiesta assurda, ma sto cercando di chiederle un piccolo sacrificio per testare la sua disponibilità, ma purtroppo ho ottenuto risultati risibili.


----------



## Deng (29 Maggio 2007)

leone ha detto:


> Ok Ari però deng dovrebbe metterlo in conto...effettivamente la storia è veramente"particolare",la moglie avrebbe raccontato il tutto per sincerità??


A costo di sembrare ridicolo, io le credo. Se la conosco ancora un poco non sarebbe in grado di sostenere un peso di questo tipo comportandosi normalmente.


----------



## leone (29 Maggio 2007)

Deng pedonami per la sincerità ma ti chiedo:se tua moglie ammettesse il fattaccio con il collega per te cambierebbe qualcosa?La sensazione che mi dai e che vuoi credere alla verità che ti fà piu comodo...senza renderti conto che forse nel tempo sarebbe quella piu sconveniente!!!!


----------



## Deng (29 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Avete un rapporto in cui tu sei il genitore che "rompe" e, visto che rompi, lei, la figlia, è costretta a raccontarti balle.
> Lei sembra alla ricerca di un'autonomia che non è conciliabile con la vita di coppia o ristrutturate il rapporto o continuerà in questo percorso autonomamente.
> Del resto era un rapporto uguale anche prima solo che era in una fase più infantile in cui voleva il papà tutto per sè...ma era sempre un rapporto similmente squibrato.
> Tutti gli interventi focalizzano questo squilibrio, ma tu vuoi tornare all'equilibrio precedente mentre lei è maturata e in quello si sente limitata.
> ...


Io sto cercando con tutte le forze di uscire dal ruolo, ma non è semplice. Temo che tu abbia ragione, ma per me è dolorosissimo da accettare. Vedere la propria vita che va a rotoli non è semplice. Oggi quando le ho detto che era meglio se si raffreddava un pò con il tipo, mi ha risposto "E' tutta la vita che mi si dice quello che devo fare". Io allora l'ho incalzata: "E quindi devo pagarne io le conseguenze?". Mi ha quasi buttato giù il telefono. La realtà è più difficile da accettare di quanto immaginassi...


----------



## Old Ari (29 Maggio 2007)

leone ha detto:


> Ok Ari però deng dovrebbe metterlo in conto...effettivamente la storia è veramente"particolare",la moglie avrebbe raccontato il tutto per sincerità??


Guarda Leo,
se dovessi scrivere davvero davvero quello che penso di come stiano le cose....lasciamo perdere.
Sono daccordo con te sul fatto che Leo dovrebbe metterlo in conto....però sembra si ostini a non vedere le cose, a tornare sul piccolo problema che la moglie parli o non parli con questo collega....


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Però la differenza la fa per Deng.
> 
> Lui si sta aggrappando disperatamente alla possibilità che lei si fermi qua.
> Per lui è il giro di boa!
> ...


 

hai ragione...e come fa una donna a dire che " ho parlato con quello, lo sogno eroticamente, oggi mi ha fatto palpitare il c. e domani pure, ma se vui non ti racconto piu' nulla cosi rodi?"


Dio li fa..e poi...


----------



## Deng (29 Maggio 2007)

leone ha detto:


> Deng pedonami per la sincerità ma ti chiedo:se tua moglie ammettesse il fattaccio con il collega per te cambierebbe qualcosa?La sensazione che mi dai e che vuoi credere alla verità che ti fà piu comodo...senza renderti conto che forse nel tempo sarebbe quella piu sconveniente!!!!


Ho paura a pensare che forse (probabilmente) la mia vita non tornerà più quella di prima, tradimento o non tradimento.

Temo che da ora in poi non avrò più accanto la stessa donna, e non so se questo mi piacerà...


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Ho paura a pensare che forse (probabilmente) la mia vita non tornerà più quella di prima, tradimento o non tradimento.
> 
> Temo che da ora in poi non avrò più accanto la stessa donna, e non so se questo mi piacerà...


 
diciamo che adesso finalmente sai chi hai accanto...lo hai scoperto..ma la donna è sempre quella..


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Ho paura a pensare che forse (probabilmente) la mia vita non tornerà più quella di prima, tradimento o non tradimento.
> 
> Temo che da ora in poi non avrò più accanto la stessa donna, e non so se questo mi piacerà...


 

ma la tua donna, prima, parlava con gli uomini oppure no?


----------



## Deng (29 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> hai ragione...e come fa una donna a dire che " ho parlato con quello, lo sogno eroticamente, oggi mi ha fatto palpitare il c. e domani pure, ma se vui non ti racconto piu' nulla cosi rodi?"
> 
> 
> Dio li fa..e poi...


Quello che ovviamente non potete capire è che lei fino ad un mese fa era una persona completamente diversa. Che io mi sono innamorato di una persona completamente diversa.

Ora fatico ad accettare che forse non tornerà più quella che ho conosciuto...


----------



## leone (29 Maggio 2007)

Deng perdonami ma la sensazione che ho e che ci sia un altra verità.... questa mi sà di verità edulcorata....!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Ho paura a pensare che forse (probabilmente) la mia vita non tornerà più quella di prima, tradimento o non tradimento.
> 
> Temo che da ora in poi non avrò più accanto la stessa donna, e non so se questo mi piacerà...


Forse potrebbe piacerti se lei davvero fosse una donna nuova, più matura più consapevole, più responsabile...e forse se anche tu cambiassi un pò!!


----------



## La Lupa (29 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Ho paura a pensare che forse (probabilmente) la mia vita non tornerà più quella di prima, tradimento o non tradimento.
> 
> Temo che da ora in poi non avrò più accanto la stessa donna, e non so se questo mi piacerà...


Tu avrai accanto la stessa donna.
Ma la tua vita non tornerà più quella di prima e... Deng... potrà sembrarti folle ora.. ma non è detto che sia un male.

Cosa c'hai? Una quarantina d'anni, direi no?

Eh!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dai!

Oh... comunque... non avertene a male, guarda che quello che ti diciamo non lo scriviamo per darti addosso. Mettiamo solo a fattor comune le nostre esperienze.


----------



## Deng (29 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma la tua donna, prima, parlava con gli uomini oppure no?


No. Al massimo "ciao ciao" ma poco più. E mai da sola per un'ora o giù di lì come è successo un paio di volte con questo collega.

Io invece avevo più di un'amica, ma dato che a lei dava fastidio ho lasciato perdere per non ferirla. La stessa cosa che lei adesso non è disposta a fare per me, ma non per un amico. Per un estraneo.


----------



## leone (29 Maggio 2007)

Ecco per l'appunto!!!Rischiare un disagio matrimoniale per un estraneo?


----------



## Deng (29 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Forse potrebbe piacerti se lei davvero fosse una donna nuova, più matura più consapevole, più responsabile...e forse se anche tu cambiassi un pò!!


Per voi questi sono segnali di matutazione consapevolezza, responsabilità? A me purtroppo sembra il contrario... ma spero che abbiate ragione voi!


----------



## Deng (29 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Tu avrai accanto la stessa donna.
> Ma la tua vita non tornerà più quella di prima e... Deng... potrà sembrarti folle ora.. ma non è detto che sia un male.
> 
> Cosa c'hai? Una quarantina d'anni, direi no?
> ...


Magari la mia vita migliorerà, per per adesso mi sto beccando solo le sofferenze...

Per quanto riguarda voi, vi ringrazio tantissimo per l'aiuto che mi state dando!


----------



## Old Angel (29 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Io sto cercando con tutte le forze di uscire dal ruolo, ma non è semplice. Temo che tu abbia ragione, ma per me è dolorosissimo da accettare. Vedere la propria vita che va a rotoli non è semplice. Oggi quando le ho detto che era meglio se si raffreddava un pò con il tipo, mi ha risposto "*E' tutta la vita che mi si dice quello che devo fare*". Io allora l'ho incalzata: "E quindi devo pagarne io le conseguenze?". Mi ha quasi buttato giù il telefono. La realtà è più difficile da accettare di quanto immaginassi...


Maroooo mi sembra di tornare indietro nel tempo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma cos'è le hanno fatte in serie?


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> No. Al massimo "ciao ciao" ma poco più. E mai da sola per un'ora o giù di lì come è successo un paio di volte con questo collega.
> 
> Io invece avevo più di un'amica, ma dato che a lei dava fastidio ho lasciato perdere per non ferirla. La stessa cosa che lei adesso non è disposta a fare per me, ma non per un amico. Per un estraneo.


 

Deng..dovete crescere entrambi...è impensabile non aspettarsi il  botto in una relazione gestita cosi.


----------



## Old Angel (29 Maggio 2007)

Deng scusa se te lo dico così, ma per me lei ha già deciso, e non ti dico mettiti l'anima in pace....anzi agisci di conseguenza, anche in maniera dura.


----------



## Deng (29 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Deng..dovete crescere entrambi...è impensabile non aspettarsi il  botto in una relazione gestita cosi.


Cosa avrei dovuto fare secondo te? E cosa mi consigli di fare adesso quindi?


----------



## leone (29 Maggio 2007)

Non solo ha già deciso...ma è pronta anche a pagarne le conseguenze...anche se per adesso ti sta misurando...


----------



## Old Ari (29 Maggio 2007)

Deng.....ehm...non per rovinarti l'idillio che stavi e stai pensando di vivere ma...la tua vita è già diversa e non tornerà più come prima. Almeno di questo ti devi rendere conto.
Ti racconto una cosa per farti capire che il tuo pensiero di "lei prima era diversa" è errato:
Avevo un'amica, abbiamo condiviso momenti bellissimi e ci siamo date l'anima in situazioni difficilissime....Era LA persona su cui potevo contare e quella che non mi avrebbe mai tradita. Una persona speciale e le volevo un bene dell'anima.
Eravamo single entrambe negli anni della nostra amicizia. Lei si fidanza e io vengo eliminata. Non è più presente neppure nel momento in cui volevo morire, nonostante glie lo chiedessi con le lacrime agli occhi....per lei c'era solo il nuovo amore. 
Beh l'amicizia mia e sua si è conclusa con un dolore immenso per me. 
Questo per dirti che lei non è cambiata da un giorno all'altro, lei non era in un modo prima e diversa ora. Lei è SEMPRE stata così, solo che non era ancora capitata questa esperienza di vita.
Le persone non cambiano Deng, le persone sono così, sono le situazioni in cui le viviamo e conosciamo che ce le fanno apparire in un modo o nell'altro.
Non è che tua moglie è cambiata. E' sampre stata così, ma la stai conoscendo ora nella sua completezza, in un'altra situazione, perchè ora le è capitata questa cosa.
Se le fosse capitato prima si sarebbe comportata in egual modo.
Non è cambiata, è sempre lei, quella che hai sposato.


----------



## Deng (29 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Deng scusa se te lo dico così, ma per me lei ha già deciso, e non ti dico mettiti l'anima in pace....anzi agisci di conseguenza, anche in maniera dura.


Se però reagisco in maniera dura, questo mi metterà al riparo da sorprese in futuro?

E se la prossima volta facesse lo stesso senza dirmelo?

Non esiste una soluzione non cruenta?


----------



## leone (29 Maggio 2007)

Non è già abbastanza cruenta la situazione che vivi?


----------



## Deng (29 Maggio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Deng.....ehm...non per rovinarti l'idillio che stavi e stai pensando di vivere ma...la tua vita è già diversa e non tornerà più come prima. Almeno di questo ti devi rendere conto.
> Ti racconto una cosa per farti capire che il tuo pensiero di "lei prima era diversa" è errato:
> Avevo un'amica, abbiamo condiviso momenti bellissimi e ci siamo date l'anima in situazioni difficilissime....Era LA persona su cui potevo contare e quella che non mi avrebbe mai tradita. Una persona speciale e le volevo un bene dell'anima.
> Eravamo single entrambe negli anni della nostra amicizia. Lei si fidanza e io vengo eliminata. Non è più presente neppure nel momento in cui volevo morire, nonostante glie lo chiedessi con le lacrime agli occhi....per lei c'era solo il nuovo amore.
> ...


Temo che tu abbia ragione... ma non so che fare lo stesso... è dura...


----------



## Deng (29 Maggio 2007)

leone ha detto:


> Non è già abbastanza cruenta la situazione che vivi?


Sì, ma ho ancora la speranza che le passi... anche se forse è una speranza vana...


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Sì, ma ho ancora la speranza che le passi... anche se forse è una speranza vana...


 
io una cosa dissi all'inizio di questo thread...

la ripeto:


Dong!


----------



## Deng (29 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Deng scusa se te lo dico così, ma per me lei ha già deciso, e non ti dico mettiti l'anima in pace....anzi agisci di conseguenza, anche in maniera dura.


OK. Però io mi chiedo: se ha già deciso perchè creare tutta questa commedia? Perchè non tradirmi e basta o non mandarmi a qual paese direttamente?


----------



## Old Angel (29 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Se però reagisco in maniera dura, questo mi metterà al riparo da sorprese in futuro?
> 
> E se la prossima volta facesse lo stesso senza dirmelo?
> 
> Non esiste una soluzione non cruenta?


So che è una situazione schifosa, ti trovi in stallo perchè non sai realmente quello che è successo o che succederà, io ti dico che ho raggiunto livelli di sclero allucinanti, mi sono umiliato dicendo cose che solo a pensarci mi vergongo e mi ripugno da solo, adesso come adesso penso che se tornassi indietro la manderei a stendere su due piedi, per me devi fargliela fare sotto, o occhio per occhio o lettera dell'avvocato sul comodino.....ogni giorno che ti rodi così ti bruci un neurone del cervello fra un mesetto o due non sarai più te stesso.


----------



## Deng (29 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> io una cosa dissi all'inizio di questo thread...
> 
> la ripeto:
> 
> ...


Anch'io al vostro posto penserei che sono un povero illuso e anche un pò tardo, però non la vedo così chiara...

E prima di buttare a mare la mia famiglia voglio essere certo di quello che faccio...

Comunque vi ringrazio sempre per il conivolgimento!


----------



## Bruja (29 Maggio 2007)

*Deng*

Devi prendere atto che lei non vuole quello che vuoi tu....... è tutto qui!!!
Tu rivuo il passato per come credevi fosse, lei non lo vuole per come era; forse il problema è che tu la vedevi per quella che non è mai stata perchè non ha dovuto affrontare dino ad ora la sua indole profonda. Era e faceva quello che a te pareva perfetto, ma lei forse lo viveva come una gabbia. Non che tu fossi un carceriere ma lei intendeva un'altro tipo di vita e quando l'ha provata, ha deciso di non tornare indietro.
Adesso inutile fare tante lamentele, tu devi decidere, o te la tieni come è, perchè lei così è e ne accetti anche il prezzo morale e materiale, o tiri fuori un po' di quella virilità che ogni uomo ha in sè e tratti alla pari qualunque sia il risultato!
Cerca di convincerti che comunque vada lei farà e sarà come ha deciso, quindi tu puoi solo fare una scelta, affrontare la cosa con dignità o sbracare e berti tutte le frottole che ha voglia di propinarti, tanto lei sa che in nome della tua voglia cieca di rivivere un passato che non tonerà ad appiattirai su un presente che stabilirà lei, e questo qualunque cosa tu dica circa il reagire..... 
Ormai non si tratta di come era o come dovrebbe essere ma del fatto che tu hai voluto guardarla sempre con le lenti che a te tornavano giuste, lei invece era quella che era e non quella che tu pensavi fosse. Forse mentre tu vivevi lei inconsciamente recitava una parte che non le era difficile sostenere ma che non era che la rappresentazione di quello che doveva apparire. Oggi è sè stessa e, anche se assolutamente reprensibile, è quella che interiormente sente di essere, tu puoi solo decidere se ti sta bene o no.
Altre strade non ne vedo, anche perchè lei NON è in grado di mostrartene o di offrirtene.
Deng io non dirò altro e non per mancanza di considerazione ma perchè quando un concetto viene detto innumerevoli volte e non va a segno, significa che è come lanciare frecce a vuoto contro un muro di acciaio!
Brtuja


----------



## Old Angel (29 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> OK. Però io mi chiedo: se ha già deciso perchè creare tutta questa commedia? Perchè non tradirmi e basta o non mandarmi a qual paese direttamente?


Perchè vuole vivere sta storia senza perdere quello che ha.....ora sta ragionando dalla vita in giù.....e ti garantisco che non è solo una prerogativa maschile.


----------



## Old Ari (29 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Sì, ma ho ancora la speranza che le passi... anche se forse è una speranza vana...


Bandierina Bianca.
Mi arrendo.
Deng, parliamo parliamo ma non ci si schioda di un millimetro. Il tutto per te è concentrato su due punti:
1) Spero che lei rinsavisca
2) Il rpoblema è che lei parla con il collega

Non c'è altro da poter dire o fare....


----------



## leone (29 Maggio 2007)

Perche da persona immatura vuole scaricare su te le sue colpe....!!!!


----------



## Old Angel (29 Maggio 2007)

leone ha detto:


> Perche da persona immatura vuole scaricare su te le sue colpe....!!!!



Anche


----------



## Deng (29 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Devi prendere atto che lei non vuole quello che vuoi tu....... è tutto qui!!!
> Tu rivuo il passato per come credevi fosse, lei non lo vuole per come era; forse il problema è che tu la vedevi per quella che non è mai stata perchè non ha dovuto affrontare dino ad ora la sua indole profonda. Era e faceva quello che a te pareva perfetto, ma lei forse lo viveva come una gabbia. Non che tu fossi un carceriere ma lei intendeva un'altro tipo di vita e quando l'ha provata, ha deciso di non tornare indietro.
> Adesso inutile fare tante lamentele, tu devi decidere, o te la tieni come è, perchè lei così è e ne accetti anche il prezzo morale e materiale, o tiri fuori un po' di quella virilità che ogni uomo ha in sè e tratti alla pari qualunque sia il risultato!
> Cerca di convincerti che comunque vada lei farà e sarà come ha deciso, quindi tu puoi solo fare una scelta, affrontare la cosa con dignità o sbracare e berti tutte le frottole che ha voglia di propinarti, tanto lei sa che in nome della tua voglia cieca di rivivere un passato che non tonerà ad appiattirai su un presente che stabilirà lei, e questo qualunque cosa tu dica circa il reagire.....
> ...


Grazie Bruja, hai avuto anche troppa pazienza!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> A costo di sembrare ridicolo, io le credo. Se la conosco ancora un poco non sarebbe in grado di sostenere un peso di questo tipo comportandosi normalmente.


 
AHA AHAHAHAHH 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ribadisco: non conosciamo noi stessi, figuriamoci gli altri!

un abbraccio!


----------



## Deng (29 Maggio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Bandierina Bianca.
> Mi arrendo.
> Deng, parliamo parliamo ma non ci si schioda di un millimetro. Il tutto per te è concentrato su due punti:
> 1) Spero che lei rinsavisca
> ...


Grazie anche a te Ari. Ho sempre pensato che chi non voleva vedere queste cose era un coglione senza palle... adesso mi sono reso conto di esserlo anch'io... probabilmente oltre a mia moglie non conoscevo così bene neanche me stesso... e ciò non mi rende particolarmente felice...


----------



## leone (29 Maggio 2007)

Cmq deng è giusto che tu faccia il tuo percorso...ognuno fà il suo...rimango dell'opinione che le ti abbia pesato....e che ti stia misurando....e fra un pò capirai anche perchè!!!!


----------



## Old Angel (29 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> AHA AHAHAHAHH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si e questo vale anche per te, vedi di stupirla e non con cioccolatini e fiori....dimostragli che anche lei non ti conosce al 100%


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Maggio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Deng.....ehm...non per rovinarti l'idillio che stavi e stai pensando di vivere ma...la tua vita è già diversa e non tornerà più come prima. Almeno di questo ti devi rendere conto.
> Ti racconto una cosa per farti capire che il tuo pensiero di "lei prima era diversa" è errato:
> Avevo un'amica, abbiamo condiviso momenti bellissimi e ci siamo date l'anima in situazioni difficilissime....Era LA persona su cui potevo contare e quella che non mi avrebbe mai tradita. Una persona speciale e le volevo un bene dell'anima.
> Eravamo single entrambe negli anni della nostra amicizia. Lei si fidanza e io vengo eliminata. Non è più presente neppure nel momento in cui volevo morire, nonostante glie lo chiedessi con le lacrime agli occhi....per lei c'era solo il nuovo amore.
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Maggio 2007)

*Ma*

Come dice giustamente Verena non è che lei si conoscesse al punto di immaginare di reagire così di fronte a un uomo che la affascina.
Credo che ci siano persone più o meno sensibili al fascino delle persone dell'altro sesso.
C'è chi va in discoteca e vede ogni volta diversi ragazzo che "si farebbe" (poi c'è chi "se li fa" e chi sceglie di no).
Io non ho mai fatto lo sforzo di essere "seria" ...non li vedevo quelli che "mi sarei fatta" !! Non è questione di presunta moralità, non mi ha mai interessato il perbenismo, ho sempre fatto fatica a trvare uomini che attirassero (e non per questioni estetiche, ma comportamentali).
Probabilmente tua moglie è una del mio tipo ed è stupefatta di aver trovato un uomo che la intriga.
Questo non cambia il fatto che abbiate un rapporto un po' squilibrato, ma credo che in questo rapporto lei ci sia sempre stata bene e voglia renderti partecipe di una scoperta di sè che sta facendo e che sia per questo che è irritata e delusa delle tue reazioni.
Noi ci rendiamo conto (per esserci passati come parte attiva o passiva) che lei sta giocando un gioco pericoloso di cui sembra non essere o non voler essere consapevole.
Ma dovrebbe almeno prendere atto che ti sta destabilizzando, facendo soffrire e mettendo in pericolo la vostra famiglia!
Lei rifiuta l'idea che questo "gioco" possa portare a un tradimento, ma forse manca di senso della realtà.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (29 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> OK. Però io mi chiedo: se ha già deciso perchè creare tutta questa commedia? Perchè non tradirmi e basta o non mandarmi a qual paese direttamente?


 
So che ti trovi in una situazione difficile ma la tua volontà di sopportazione mi dice che sei molto innamorato di tua moglie. Prova, ancora, a parlarle ma non della situazione con l'altro, di quello che senti tu per lei delle conseguenze che il suo comportamento ha su di te, del fatto se ha mai pensato di lasciarti. Prova ad estraniarti dalla situazione - solamente per mezz'ora (anche se è difficile) e vedi che reazione avrà. Se al tuo dolore, alla tua esigenza di rispetto lei è completamente insensibile questo (haimè) vuol dire che non solo ha già preso la decisione ma non ha intenzione di tornare indietro e ti aspettano grandi dolori se vorrai restare accanto ad una donna che non ti rispetta. Se noti tentennamenti, giustificazioni o volontà di un dialogo serio puoi capire le ragioni che l'hanno spinta altrove, assumerti le tue responsabilità se te ne ascrive e poi provare con un lungo cammino a ricominciare. Fai anche questo tentativo e poi vedrai. In bocca al lupo. 

Bastardo dentro


----------



## Verena67 (29 Maggio 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> So che ti trovi in una situazione difficile ma la tua volontà di sopportazione mi dice che sei molto innamorato di tua moglie. Prova, ancora, a parlarle ma non della situazione con l'altro, di quello che senti tu per lei delle conseguenze che il suo comportamento ha su di te, del fatto se ha mai pensato di lasciarti. Prova ad estraniarti dalla situazione - solamente per mezz'ora (anche se è difficile) e vedi che reazione avrà. Se al tuo dolore, alla tua esigenza di rispetto lei è completamente insensibile questo (haimè) vuol dire che non solo ha già preso la decisione ma non ha intenzione di tornare indietro e ti aspettano grandi dolori se vorrai restare accanto ad una donna che non ti rispetta. Se noti tentennamenti, giustificazioni o volontà di un dialogo serio puoi capire le ragioni che l'hanno spinta altrove, assumerti le tue responsabilità se te ne ascrive e poi provare con un lungo cammino a ricominciare. Fai anche questo tentativo e poi vedrai. In bocca al lupo.
> 
> Bastardo dentro


 
Mi sembra un ottimo consiglio!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Deng (30 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come dice giustamente Verena non è che lei si conoscesse al punto di immaginare di reagire così di fronte a un uomo che la affascina.
> Credo che ci siano persone più o meno sensibili al fascino delle persone dell'altro sesso.
> C'è chi va in discoteca e vede ogni volta diversi ragazzo che "si farebbe" (poi c'è chi "se li fa" e chi sceglie di no).
> Io non ho mai fatto lo sforzo di essere "seria" ...non li vedevo quelli che "mi sarei fatta" !! Non è questione di presunta moralità, non mi ha mai interessato il perbenismo, ho sempre fatto fatica a trvare uomini che attirassero (e non per questioni estetiche, ma comportamentali).
> ...


Vi ammiro veramente molto per come riuscite a leggere la situazione in un modo che io non sono stato in grado di fare. Se riuscirò a salvare il mio matrimonio e a ricominciare, dovrò ringraziare soprattutto voi... e pensare che tutti mi hanno sempre ritenuto una persona matura e riflessiva, che riusciva sempre a trovare una soluzione a tutto... evidentemente si sbagliavano!

Tornando a noi, comunque, la cosa che mi ha colpito di più è il discorso dei "ruoli congelati". Non me ne ero mai reso conto fino in fondo, ma pensandoci bene, avete completamente ragione: un rapporto gestito in questo modo non può durare a lungo perchè la "figlia", prima o poi, vuole crescere ed emanciparsi dal "padre", per quanto bene gli possa volere...

Scusatemi se vi chiedo la stessa cosa per la millesima volta, ma secondo voi come potrei cercare di farci uscire entrambi da questi ruoli, visto e considerato che lei non se ne rende conto e non vuole affrontare l'argomento? Lasciarle il suo spazio affidandole la mia completa fiducia (turbamenti o non turbamenti) e cercando di ritargliarmene uno mio o altro?


----------



## Deng (30 Maggio 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> So che ti trovi in una situazione difficile ma la tua volontà di sopportazione mi dice che sei molto innamorato di tua moglie. Prova, ancora, a parlarle ma non della situazione con l'altro, di quello che senti tu per lei delle conseguenze che il suo comportamento ha su di te, del fatto se ha mai pensato di lasciarti. Prova ad estraniarti dalla situazione - solamente per mezz'ora (anche se è difficile) e vedi che reazione avrà. Se al tuo dolore, alla tua esigenza di rispetto lei è completamente insensibile questo (haimè) vuol dire che non solo ha già preso la decisione ma non ha intenzione di tornare indietro e ti aspettano grandi dolori se vorrai restare accanto ad una donna che non ti rispetta. Se noti tentennamenti, giustificazioni o volontà di un dialogo serio puoi capire le ragioni che l'hanno spinta altrove, assumerti le tue responsabilità se te ne ascrive e poi provare con un lungo cammino a ricominciare. Fai anche questo tentativo e poi vedrai. In bocca al lupo.
> 
> Bastardo dentro


Ieri sera stessa ho seguito il tuo consiglio e lei si è dimostrata collaborativa... pur senza fare il minimo passo indietro nella sua rinnovata indipendenza, ma l'obiettivo non era questo. Almeno so che magari, anche se in un modo diverso, potremo ritrovare un nuovo equilibrio...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Maggio 2007)

*eh*



Deng ha detto:


> Vi ammiro veramente molto per come riuscite a leggere la situazione in un modo che io non sono stato in grado di fare. Se riuscirò a salvare il mio matrimonio e a ricominciare, dovrò ringraziare soprattutto voi... e pensare che tutti mi hanno sempre ritenuto una persona matura e riflessiva, che riusciva sempre a trovare una soluzione a tutto... evidentemente si sbagliavano!
> 
> Tornando a noi, comunque, la cosa che mi ha colpito di più è il discorso dei "ruoli congelati". Non me ne ero mai reso conto fino in fondo, ma pensandoci bene, avete completamente ragione: un rapporto gestito in questo modo non può durare a lungo perchè la "figlia", prima o poi, vuole crescere ed emanciparsi dal "padre", per quanto bene gli possa volere...
> 
> Scusatemi se vi chiedo la stessa cosa per la millesima volta, ma secondo voi come potrei cercare di farci uscire entrambi da questi ruoli, visto e considerato che lei non se ne rende conto e non vuole affrontare l'argomento? Lasciarle il suo spazio affidandole la mia completa fiducia (turbamenti o non turbamenti) e cercando di ritargliarmene uno mio o altro?


Questa è la risposta più difficile: non per niente esistono consultori e terapisti di coppia!
Il problema è che le coppie devono avere la cosapevolezza di avere un problema e avere voglia di cambiare e soprattutto accettarne il rischio .
I ruoli sono congelati perché comunque sono stati funzionali per molti anni e cambiarli fa paura. Per questo si va dal terapeuta quando un evento traumatico come il tradimento o la richiesta di separazione fa spaventare ancor di più.
Ognuno dà i consigli rispetto alla sua esperienza e ai propri bisogni.
Io nella situazione di tua moglie avrei bisogno di sentire che tu mi sai accettare, apprezzare e stimolare in un modo diverso così come fa quell'uomo nuovo. Forse lei ti ha detto cosa la coinvolge di quell'uomo: un modo di fare e di approcciarla che la fa sentire diversa.
Al di là del fatto contingente non ci hai raccontato come tu vedi tua moglie e come ti rapporti a lei.


P.S. Grazie a nome di tutti. Ma per tutti noi è stato così ..nel forum abbiamo trovato molto


----------



## La Lupa (30 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Vi ammiro veramente molto per come riuscite a leggere la situazione in un modo che io non sono stato in grado di fare. Se riuscirò a salvare il mio matrimonio e a ricominciare, dovrò ringraziare soprattutto voi... e pensare che tutti mi hanno sempre ritenuto una persona matura e riflessiva, che riusciva sempre a trovare una soluzione a tutto... evidentemente si sbagliavano!
> 
> Tornando a noi, comunque, la cosa che mi ha colpito di più è il discorso dei "ruoli congelati". Non me ne ero mai reso conto fino in fondo, ma pensandoci bene, avete completamente ragione: un rapporto gestito in questo modo non può durare a lungo perchè la "figlia", prima o poi, vuole crescere ed emanciparsi dal "padre", per quanto bene gli possa volere...
> 
> Scusatemi se vi chiedo la stessa cosa per la millesima volta, ma secondo voi come potrei cercare di farci uscire entrambi da questi ruoli, visto e considerato che lei non se ne rende conto e non vuole affrontare l'argomento? Lasciarle il suo spazio affidandole la mia completa fiducia (turbamenti o non turbamenti) e cercando di ritargliarmene uno mio o altro?


La seconda che hai detto Deng.
Per te.

Per lei, resto del mio primo parere.
A schiaffoni.


_... stai un pò zitta... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .... lasciami parlare che mi fai sempre fare delle brutte figure... sempre ad agitare le mani tu.... stai un attimo zitta che c'è una persona che soffre qua e non puoi sempre fare tutto pizza e fichi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


Dunque, Deng, volevo dire... io penso, fermamente, che ciò che tu ora devi fare lo devi fare verso te stesso.
E' su te che devi lavorare.
Se ti senti di investire energie, buttale su di te, non su di lei.

Primo: perchè è così che si vive  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Secondo: perchè fin'ora mi pare che tu le energie le abbia investite su di lei e sul tuo matrimonio e i risultati sono quelli che stiamo a commentare 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Terzo: vediamo un pò come la piglia Sua Signoria...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





_...due schiaffoni..._ sta zitta!


----------



## Verena67 (30 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io nella situazione di tua moglie avrei bisogno di sentire che tu mi sai accettare, apprezzare e stimolare in un modo diverso così come fa quell'uomo nuovo. Forse lei ti ha detto cosa la coinvolge di quell'uomo: un modo di fare e di approcciarla che la fa sentire diversa.


in teoria...si, in pratica...mmm, credo di no 

	
	
		
		
	


	




la donna che attraversa una "crisi di fedeltà" non vuole, penso, un marito DIVERSO, vorrebbe (scusate l'esagerazione) un DIVERSO marito.

Solo con grandissimo spirito di sacrificio per la famiglia e per il bene della coppia si puo' voltare pagina e riscoprire il legame di coppia per quel che di buono ci porta...ma non si costruiscono certo a tavolini i BENEFIT!!! Probabilmente anzi la coppia trova ciò che di buono ha DENTRO i suoi meccanismi consueti, non in qualcosa di nuovo!

Ciao!


----------



## Deng (30 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Al di là del fatto contingente non ci hai raccontato come tu vedi tua moglie e come ti rapporti a lei.


Io vedo mia moglie come la mia compagna di vita e per lei e mio figlio sarei disposto a fare tutto.

La coccolo, ogni tanto (ma non troppo spesso) le porto dei fiori, la ascolto se è arrabbiata, se ha bisogno di sfogarsi accetto anche di fare da parafulmine, la aiuto in casa e nella cura del bambino.

Però se devo essere fermo lo sono, se c'è qualcosa di lei che non mi va glielo dico anche a muso duro, ma non siamo mai andati a dormire una volta senza esserci prima riappacificati.

Abbiamo alcune differenze, lei spesso mi dice che sono "palloso" o troppo rigido, io le faccio notare la mia frustrazione quando non mi ascolta quando parlo di un argomento che non le interessa e le contesto di essere troppo spendacciona, anche in momenti in cui non potremmo permettercelo...

Del collega non mi ha riferito nessun particolare affascinante, solo che segue la moda (mentre io non lo faccio) e che la fa sorridere (ma con le solite cazzate del tipo: "Ah!, Qui non si lavora eh!" oppure "Quand'è che mi fai un regalo?" vabbè facile far ridere vedendosi 20 minuti al giorno...). Mi dice che io sono più bello e più intelligente, che lui non rientra nei suoi canoni di bellezza, però... le piace.

P.S.: Per anticipare le vostre risposte, con me ride, e anche spesso, però temo che ormai mi dia per scontato, me e le mie romanticherie...


----------



## Deng (30 Maggio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> in teoria...si, in pratica...mmm, credo di no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Accidenti! Adesso sì che sono confuso!


----------



## Deng (30 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Accidenti! Adesso sì che sono confuso!


Scusate ma devo fare un pò di pratica con l'uso delle faccine... doveva essere una faccina scherzosa!


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Io vedo mia moglie come la mia compagna di vita e per lei e mio figlio sarei disposto a fare tutto.
> 
> La coccolo, ogni tanto (ma non troppo spesso) le porto dei fiori, la ascolto se è arrabbiata, se ha bisogno di sfogarsi accetto anche di fare da parafulmine, la aiuto in casa e nella cura del bambino.
> 
> ...


Non prendertela Deng, ma certo non ha avuto gusti difficili tua moglie per scegliersi lo spasimante...


----------



## Bruja (30 Maggio 2007)

*Deng*

Non voglio certo fare la disfattista, e neppure voglio riscrivere lunghi e tediosi post, il succo lo hai inteso bene!
Quello che auspico sinceramente è che lei diventi collaborativa "fattivamente" perchè del discutere e prendere atto senza seguito di azioni prese per incontrarsi e nell'interesse comune nel giro di un tempo ragionevolmente breve, me li metto sotto le ascelle come i giornali vecchi letti e in attesa dio essere cestinati!!
Bruja


----------



## Old giulia (30 Maggio 2007)

Questa storia Deng è davvero molto strana... hai provato ad ignorarla? La storia intendo... io userei l'indifferenza, non dare importanza all'episodio, non cercare di modificare gli eventi, concentrati su altro.
Non significa darle fiducia completa, in fondo tu nn ti fidi di tua moglie... lasciale la responsabilità di decidere


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Maggio 2007)

*registrati...*



Deng ha detto:


> Scusate ma devo fare un pò di pratica con l'uso delle faccine... doveva essere una faccina scherzosa!


Deng registrati.
Puoi farti anche un e mail solo on line (ad esempio su yahoo) e non essere rintracciabile, ma potremmo mandarti mess privati.
Io lo farei.
Ciao


----------



## Old Deng (30 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Deng registrati.
> Puoi farti anche un e mail solo on line (ad esempio su yahoo) e non essere rintracciabile, ma potremmo mandarti mess privati.
> Io lo farei.
> Ciao


Ho seguito il tuo consiglio e mi sono registrato, così posso annoiarvi ancora per un pò!


----------



## Old Deng (30 Maggio 2007)

giulia ha detto:


> Questa storia Deng è davvero molto strana... hai provato ad ignorarla? La storia intendo... io userei l'indifferenza, non dare importanza all'episodio, non cercare di modificare gli eventi, concentrati su altro.
> Non significa darle fiducia completa, in fondo tu nn ti fidi di tua moglie... lasciale la responsabilità di decidere


Già provato anche questo... Solo che quando lo faccio, mi punzecchia continuamente con apprezzamenti per il collega o battutine fino a che esplodo ed allora si chiude a riccio dicendomi che voleva solo sdrammatizzare. Anche se le ho detto decine di volte che l'argomento non mi fa ridere per niente...


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (30 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Già provato anche questo... Solo che quando lo faccio, mi punzecchia continuamente con apprezzamenti per il collega o battutine fino a che esplodo ed allora si chiude a riccio dicendomi che voleva solo sdrammatizzare. Anche se le ho detto decine di volte che l'argomento non mi fa ridere per niente...


 
Caro Deng, io da uomo credo che il dialogo e la comunicazione debbano essere accompagnati anche da un pò di scossoni. ok essere romantico (anche io lo sono) ma i tuoi racconti il tuo modo di esporre - ma ripeto posso sbagliare - mi sembrano un pò "monocorde". forse tua moglie sta tentando - con un linguaggio un pò pericoloso - di dirti: "prendimi", riconquistami e io bè ecco, per dirla con parole un pò povere (sono sempre un ragazzo di borgata) bè l'attaccherei al muro per quattro o cinque ore, ogni tanto. così giusto per fare capire che la voglio e che ci si appartiene. 

un caro saluto

bastardo dentro


----------



## La Lupa (30 Maggio 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Caro Deng, io da uomo credo che il dialogo e la comunicazione debbano essere accompagnati anche da un pò di scossoni. ok essere romantico (anche io lo sono) ma i tuoi racconti il tuo modo di esporre - ma ripeto posso sbagliare - mi sembrano un pò "monocorde". forse tua moglie sta tentando - con un linguaggio un pò pericoloso - di dirti: *"prendimi", riconquistami e io bè ecco, per dirla con parole un pò povere (sono sempre un ragazzo di borgata) bè l'attaccherei al muro per quattro o cinque ore, ogni tanto. così giusto per fare capire che la voglio e che ci si appartiene.*
> 
> un caro saluto
> 
> bastardo dentro


Io ormai mi son stufata di dirlo.


----------



## Old giulia (30 Maggio 2007)

Deng ha detto:


> Già provato anche questo... Solo che quando lo faccio, mi punzecchia continuamente con apprezzamenti per il collega o battutine fino a che esplodo ed allora si chiude a riccio dicendomi che voleva solo sdrammatizzare. Anche se le ho detto decine di volte che l'argomento non mi fa ridere per niente...


Ahhh ma allora  la sua è pura provacazione!!!!!!

Stendila! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quoto Bastardo Dentro e Lupacchiotto


----------



## mah.. (30 Maggio 2007)

alla fine ognuno ha quel che si merita..
e se ti meriti una stronza.. vivitela pure


----------



## La Lupa (30 Maggio 2007)

Dev'essere saltato il salvavita.*




*battuta da intenditori


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (30 Maggio 2007)

mah.. ha detto:


> alla fine ognuno ha quel che si merita..
> e se ti meriti una stronza.. vivitela pure




Che classe


----------



## dererumnatura (30 Maggio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Che classe


che dire volgarità faccia credere alla persona che le dice di essere più  incisiva?A me sembra solo un modo per de-qualificarsi..


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (30 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> che dire volgarità faccia credere alla persona che le dice di essere più  incisiva?A me sembra solo un modo per de-qualificarsi..



Nel mio vecchio posto di lavoro c'era un cartello che diceva " Prima di mettere in moto la lingua, controllare che il cervello sia connesso "

Un saggio consiglio direi, che purtroppo alcuni ignorano.


----------



## mah (30 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> che dire volgarità faccia credere alla persona che le dice di essere più  incisiva?A me sembra solo un modo per de-qualificarsi..


ho detto solo quello che avete detto tutti.
vi ho sopravvalutato?


----------



## dererumnatura (30 Maggio 2007)

mah ha detto:


> ho detto solo quello che avete detto tutti.
> vi ho sopravvalutato?


 
dipende dal punto in cui ti eri messa intervenendo e per osservarci...dalllo stile delle tue frasi...il livello doveva essere basso....


----------



## leone (31 Maggio 2007)

Vabbè deng.....cosa doveva dire?è piu bello l'altro?è piu simpatico?sei meglio tu...ma gli piace lui......per il resto non c'è modo peggiore per dirti riconquistami!!!Poi,possibile che non ci possa essere crisi...incomprensioni...senza un altro all'orizzonte?Reputo sicuramente piu costruttivo e sano,affrontare i problemi nell'ambito della coppia,le persone responsabili e corrette fanno così...poi se accanto vogliamo un irresponsabile e supeficiale dobbiam esser pronti a pagare ogni prezzo senza lamentele...e con il rischio che dalle parole si passi hai fatti,,,il passo è breve!!!


----------



## flavy (1 Giugno 2007)

Continua ad amarla e lasciala libera. E' il modo migliore di legare una persona.


qulacuno ha scritto questa frase...anche io ci credo in questo.....ma non sempre funziona.prima ero gelossima e lui faceva il galletto
poi ho smesso di fare la gelosa e lui ha fatto lo stesso il galletto.
insomma il punto e' capire se l altra persona ha voglia o no di stare con te....il resto purtroppo conta poco...
che tu sia geloso ,possessivo o meno......se lei ti vuole tradire ti tradisce ,punto. non dipende da come ti comporti tu.



comunque come va ?
cavoli ma perche non ho io un marito o fidanzato come te?


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Giugno 2007)

flavy ha detto:


> Continua ad amarla e lasciala libera. E' il modo migliore di legare una persona.
> 
> 
> qulacuno ha scritto questa frase...anche io ci credo in questo.....ma non sempre funziona.prima ero gelossima e lui faceva il galletto
> ...


E' davvero il paradosso della vita...
Permettetemi 3 secondi ( non ci provate a dire:'solo 3 '??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   )di banalità...

l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde
siamo sempre scontenti...
chi ha il pane non ha i denti..


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Giugno 2007)

> flavy ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Continua ad amarla e lasciala libera. E' il modo migliore di legare una persona.
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (1 Giugno 2007)

flavy ha detto:


> comunque come va ?
> cavoli ma perche non ho io un marito o fidanzato come te?


perché sei stata 13 lunghissimi anni con uno che ti tradiva e che non ha costruito niente con te?!?

(Benvenuta comunque, lo dico con affetto)

Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (1 Giugno 2007)

*oculatamente...*



flavy ha detto:


> Continua ad amarla e lasciala libera. E' il modo migliore di legare una persona.
> 
> 
> Questa frase va osservata davvero oculatamente, lasciare liberi è inteso come lasciare che una persona abbia i suoi spazi e le sue aqttitudini salve pur essendo in coppia, lasciare che ognuno faccia quello che crede, specie nei rapporti extra coppia e subire, avere lassismo o comunque tollerare qualcosa che non ha campo in una coppia ben assortita.
> ...


----------



## Old Deng (1 Giugno 2007)

flavy ha detto:


> Continua ad amarla e lasciala libera. E' il modo migliore di legare una persona.
> 
> 
> qulacuno ha scritto questa frase...anche io ci credo in questo.....ma non sempre funziona.prima ero gelossima e lui faceva il galletto
> ...


Ti ringrazio per la stima, Flavy...

Io non sono stato geloso a priori, lei è già un pò di tempo che mi dice che è attirata da questo collega. I primi tempi l'ho sostenuta dicendole che può succedere e che sarebbe passato presto, solo che ultimamente ha cominciato ad essere ossessionata da lui, ha desiderato di conoscerlo e c'è riuscita, le ho detto che la cosa non mi stava bene e poi il resto è storia.

Purtroppo, grazie soprattutto ai consigli di questo forum, mi sono reso conto che il problema è più profondo di una cotta adolescenziale...

Come va? Non bene purtroppo... Ma soprattutto perchè io non vivo bene questa situazione, lei la vive con una naturalezza incredibile... come se fosse del tutto normale...

Passo passo sto cercando di superare questo momento. Sono uscito un paio di volte con gli amici, cerco di concentrarmi su altro. Solo che mi sento solo. Solo al lavoro, solo in casa, solo con gli amici. L'unico che mi regala gioia vera in questo momento è mio figlio...


----------



## Old Deng (1 Giugno 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> E' davvero il paradosso della vita...
> Permettetemi 3 secondi ( non ci provate a dire:'solo 3 '???
> 
> 
> ...


Io ero contento, però.

Sapevo che avevo dovuto fare delle rinunce, ma ero felice di averle fatte...

Solo che, evidentemente, la felicità eterna non è di questa terra...

Adesso lo so anch'io.


----------



## Iris (1 Giugno 2007)

flavy ha detto:


> Continua ad amarla e lasciala libera. E' il modo migliore di legare una persona.
> 
> 
> qulacuno ha scritto questa frase...anche io ci credo in questo.....ma non sempre funziona.prima ero gelossima e lui faceva il galletto
> ...


 
Perchè non ti sei liberata di chi voleva essere lasciato libero


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (1 Giugno 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> E' davvero il paradosso della vita...
> Permettetemi 3 secondi ( non ci provate a dire:'solo 3 '???
> 
> 
> ...


aggiugerei che chi ha i denti non ha il pane... ti straquoto dere però questa storia di essere eternamente insoddisfatti a me comincia a darmi un pò di fastidio. Un abbraccio

bastardo dentro


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Giugno 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> aggiugerei che chi ha i denti non ha il pane... ti straquoto dere però questa storia di essere eternamente insoddisfatti a me comincia a darmi un pò di fastidio. Un abbraccio
> 
> bastardo dentro


 
anche a me..come la mettiamo allora BD? cosa possiamo fare?


----------



## Old Angel (1 Giugno 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> aggiugerei che chi ha i denti non ha il pane... ti straquoto dere però questa storia di essere eternamente insoddisfatti a me comincia a darmi un pò di fastidio. Un abbraccio
> 
> bastardo dentro


Idem e anche l'immaturità di credere che un 3° possa cambiare sta cosa


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (1 Giugno 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> anche a me..come la mettiamo allora BD? cosa possiamo fare?


Guarda Dere, proprio non lo so. Forse è un qualcosa con cui convivere - io sono sempre stato un eterno inssoddisfatto. non ero così nei rapporti interpersonali, mi piacevano i miei amici, ho sempre fermamemtne creduto nelle mie storie d'amore e più di tutte nal mio matrimonio, mi ero costruito un piccolo muro. ora, dopo il tradimento vedo che il germe dell'insoddisfazione sta tentando di entrare in me rendendomi davvero peggiore rispetto a quanto già non fossi. .. comunque combatto, e tento di astenermi, di non farmi tentare. altre ricette non ne ho.magari è una fase della vita poi passerà non lo so. ma ci sono giorni davvero duri. e triste ammettere il proprio essere voluttuosi ma è così, vorrei essere diverso ma devo farei conti con ciò che sono e ogni conquista è figlia della volontà più che della propensione. un abbraccio

bastardo dentro


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Giugno 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Guarda Dere, proprio non lo so. Forse è un qualcosa con cui convivere - io sono sempre stato un eterno inssoddisfatto. non ero così nei rapporti interpersonali, mi piacevano i miei amici, ho sempre fermamemtne creduto nelle mie storie d'amore e più di tutte nal mio matrimonio, mi ero costruito un piccolo muro. ora, dopo il tradimento vedo che il germe dell'insoddisfazione sta tentando di entrare in me rendendomi davvero peggiore rispetto a quanto già non fossi. .. comunque combatto, e tento di astenermi, di non farmi tentare. altre ricette non ne ho.magari è una fase della vita poi passerà non lo so. ma ci sono giorni davvero duri. e triste ammettere il proprio essere voluttuosi ma è così, vorrei essere diverso ma devo farei conti con ciò che sono e ogni conquista è figlia della volontà più che della propensione. un abbraccio
> 
> bastardo dentro


 
a volte ho la tentazione di scrivergli e di chiedergli come sta.Come vanno le cose.è stato nella mia vita così a lungo.


----------



## Verena67 (1 Giugno 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> a volte ho la tentazione di scrivergli e di chiedergli come sta.Come vanno le cose.è stato nella mia vita così a lungo.


reprimila.
Lui non ti cerca, vuol dire sta bene.

Un bacio!


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Giugno 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> reprimila.
> Lui non ti cerca, vuol dire sta bene.
> 
> Un bacio!


 
Lo so Vere.E' super repressa!


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (1 Giugno 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> a volte ho la tentazione di scrivergli e di chiedergli come sta.Come vanno le cose.è stato nella mia vita così a lungo.


io ce l'ho ogni giorno e sono mesi che mi reprimo....... pero' non riesco a reprimere il desiderio di volerla sentire....
bastardo dentro


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Giugno 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> io ce l'ho ogni giorno e sono mesi che mi reprimo....... pero' non riesco a reprimere il desiderio di volerla sentire....
> bastardo dentro


 
io e te siamo in due situazioni diverse....ma ti capisco.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Giugno 2007)

*lapidaria*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> > perchè ti piacciono i pennuti.


----------



## Old Ari (1 Giugno 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> io e te siamo in due situazioni diverse....ma ti capisco.


Ueeeeeeeeeeee
Ragazzi....voi non capite io la voglia che c'ho......
ma anche solo di guardarlo negli occhi.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Giugno 2007)

*Eh...*



Ari ha detto:


> Ueeeeeeeeeeee
> Ragazzi....voi non capite io la voglia che c'ho......
> ma anche solo di guardarlo negli occhi.....


Capisco...
Ci sono occhi e ci sono sguardi...


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Giugno 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Ueeeeeeeeeeee
> Ragazzi....voi non capite io la voglia che c'ho......
> ma anche solo di guardarlo negli occhi.....


 
eh..capisco capisco...ma ormai ho la corazza....


----------



## Old Ari (1 Giugno 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> eh..capisco capisco...ma ormai ho la corazza....


Anche io....ma è di plastica...se lo rivedo si scioglie


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Giugno 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Anche io....ma è di plastica...se lo rivedo si scioglie


 










meno male che il LUI di cui parlo io è a km e km e km e km di distanza...


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (1 Giugno 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> meno male che il LUI di cui parlo io è a km e km e km e km di distanza...


 
Lei ha scelto, il tuo lui ha scelto e la persona che sta a cuore ad Ari ha scelto. questo non lenisce il dolore non aiuta impedire che i ricordi bussino dentro di noi però io mi dico sempre se ha scelto così vuol dire che lei è contenta così ha pensato che il meglio per la propria vita fosse quello e io, noi non ci dobbiamo fermare ma andare avanti conil nostro bagaglio le nostre ferite e la consapevolezza di avercomunque vissuto qualcosa di vero, di unico che rimarrà sempre con noi ma in maniera positiva e non distruttiva. Ti abbraccio forte

bastardo dentro


----------



## dererumnatura (1 Giugno 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Lei ha scelto, il tuo lui ha scelto e la persona che sta a cuore ad Ari ha scelto. questo non lenisce il dolore non aiuta impedire che i ricordi bussino dentro di noi però io mi dico sempre se ha scelto così vuol dire che lei è contenta così ha pensato che il meglio per la propria vita fosse quello e io, noi non ci dobbiamo fermare ma andare avanti conil nostro bagaglio le nostre ferite e la consapevolezza di avercomunque vissuto qualcosa di vero, di unico che rimarrà sempre con noi ma in maniera positiva e non distruttiva. Ti abbraccio forte
> 
> bastardo dentro


hai ragione.

però ci tengo a precisare che io sto bene adesso.
ogni tanto mi vien voglia di sapere come sta ma non provo più verso di lui  quello che sentivo un tempo.Lo vedo come una persona a cui ho voluto molto bene e che ora è lontana.
credo sia normale chiedersi ogni tanto che fine abbia fatto..e ricordare anche con affetto le cose belle...
quelle brutte però riaffiorano immediatamente dopo!!


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (1 Giugno 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> 
> però ci tengo a precisare che io sto bene adesso.
> ogni tanto mi vien voglia di sapere come sta ma non provo più verso di lui quello che sentivo un tempo.Lo vedo come una persona a cui ho voluto molto bene e che ora è lontana.
> ...


si, hai ragione, e l'equilibrio a poco a poco torna, con calma con pazienza si ritorna ad essere più sereni anche in queste lunghe giornate di pioggia. Un abbraccio

bastardo dentro


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Giugno 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> si, hai ragione, e l'equilibrio a poco a poco torna, con calma con pazienza si ritorna ad essere più sereni anche in queste lunghe giornate di pioggia. Un abbraccio
> 
> bastardo dentro


 
certo che torna
soprattutto sono arrivata ad un livello di serenità che non voglio perdere.per nessuno al mondo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Un abbraccio


----------

